# Wie sieht es 2022 an euren Teichen aus?



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Jan. 2022)

so, das neue Jahr ist da und daher gibts ein neues Kapitel

mein Teich ist letztes Jahr trotz Schnee und ordentlich Regen nach Weihnachten doch nicht mehr ganz voll geworden dafür ist man aber endlich fast die ganzen rausgerupften Pflanzenreste die seit September als riesiger Haufen auf Mutterns Gartenbeet im Vordergrund rumlagen über die Biotonnen losgeworden 

MfG Frank


----------



## mareike (1. Jan. 2022)

Hallo,
wir haben heute 13 Ĝrad und die Fische schwimmen alle oben. Denken sicher, das Frühjahr kommt.
LG mareike


----------



## Pammler (8. Jan. 2022)

Bei uns hat es frisch geschneit. Um den Gefrierpunkt. Das Bild ist 1Jahr alt, sieht aber heute auch so aus


----------



## Dierbecher (8. Jan. 2022)

Heute morgen aufgenommen per Überwachungskamera. Der Schnee ist heute Abend aber schon wieder weg.
Der Teich ist ja noch nicht ganz fertig und gepflanzt ist ausser einigen Unterwasserpflanzen noch gar nichts.
Es dürften noch einige Zentimeter Wasser fehlen. Morgen fahre ich mal hin um einige dringende Arbeiten zu erledigen.


----------



## PeBo (8. Jan. 2022)

Dierbecher schrieb:


> Heute morgen aufgenommen per Überwachungskamera.


Auch von heute früh per Überwachungskamera (auch Reolink):
 

Durch den Schnee auf den dünnen Drähten kann man auch mal meine Wildwest Reiherabwehr erkennen.

Hier nochmals aus anderer Perspektive mit dem Handy:
 

Die Palme musste leider leiden. Gleich danach habe ich sie aber von der Schneedecke befreit.

Gruß Peter


----------



## jolantha (13. Jan. 2022)

Find ich ja komisch, daß Ihr hier schon wieder mit Schwarz-weiß Bildern anfangt.
Bei mir gibts noch Farbe


----------



## DbSam (13. Jan. 2022)

jolantha schrieb:


> Find ich ja komisch, daß Ihr hier schon wieder mit Schwarz-weiß Bildern anfangt.



Wie kommst Du denn darauf?

Also zumindest der Peter hat bei der Kälte noch seinen Zipfel draußen hängen und der ist bunt:
 

... vielleicht ist das aber auch nur ein "hand coloured etching" Bild.  


VG Carsten


----------



## axel120470 (13. Jan. 2022)

DbSam schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du denn darauf?
> 
> Also zumindest der Peter hat bei der Kälte noch seinen Zipfel draußen hängen und der ist bunt:




Dem Carsten entgeht aber auch nichts


----------



## samorai (30. Jan. 2022)

Sturmtief Nadja wütet noch immer hier im Preußischen Land. 
Windboen bis 90 km/h (Ltd Wetter Warnung) waren in der Nacht und sind jetzt noch unterwegs. 
Größere Schäden gab es zum Glück noch nicht. 
Viele kleine Aeste sind abgerissen und ein schönes 'Meer' von Tannennadeln treibt auf dem Teich.       
Trotzdem Schönes WE!


----------



## Knipser (30. Jan. 2022)

Ron, noch haben wir in Waltrop keinen Sturm toi - toi - toi aber windig ist es schon - was noch nicht ist kann noch werden. Januar eben, Willi


----------



## Knipser (30. Jan. 2022)

Hallo Teichfreunde!
      
Noch bischen trostlos aber Idyll wird schon besser. Filterung läuft auf Hochtouren - lief den Winter durch.
So wie ich das sehe keine Verluste von Tieren. Im Februar wird alles zurück geschnitten. Frühling kann 
kommen.
Willi


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Feb. 2022)

Also ich habe den Teich heute sauber gemacht.
Die 6 halbwüchsigen Reisfische, welche ich im Herbst zur Probe in den Teich gesetzt habe, sind alle noch da.
Hätte ich jetzt nicht mit gerechenet, dass die vollzählig durch den Winter gehen.
Gut, war auch kein richtiger Winter.
Tja, dann können die 25 anderen aus dem Aquarium da dann zu.


----------



## Knipser (27. Feb. 2022)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde!
                   Bei dem Wetter 10° hält es keinem mehr in der Stube fest - geschützte Ecke sogar über 20°, dableibt der Kaffee sogar heiß. Allmählich regen sich in den Seerosenbottichen die Blätter der Seerosen. Einiges vom trocken Zeug am Teich ist schon entsorgt aber etwas ausdünnen muss ich noch. Eine Frage hab ich an Euch, wann düngt Ihr Eure Seerossen? Das Bild mit dem Raureif wurde 8:45 Uhr geschossen, die Anderen um 14:30 Uhr. Willi


----------



## Chelmon1 (27. Feb. 2022)

Hi,
habe gerade mal zwei Fotos    gemacht.
Die Seerosen sind geschnitten. Am Freiteg waren bei sonnigem Wetter mal alle Fische oben. Heute morgen war wieder Eis auf dem Teich.
Das Wasser ist jetzt schon ein bisschen trüber als heute Morgen.


----------



## samorai (27. Feb. 2022)

Die Skimmer Pumpe ist an und sorgt für eine Absaugung der warmen Oberfläche vom Teich am Tag.
Nachts zieht sie auch kaltes Wasser an.
Der Temperatur Unterschied beläuft sich immer um ca 1 °C.
Optisch ist das Wasser  gut und man kann alles im gesamten Teich erkennen.

Es gibt leichten Schaum auf dem Skimmer, eventuell etwas Bio Aktivitäten,  .

Ja die die tieferen Seerosen zeigen etwas Blätter.
Es kann nur Vorwärts in die nächste Saison gehen, da kommt doch etwas Freude auf.


----------



## RKurzhals (27. Feb. 2022)

Still ruht der See ...
Noch ist die technik aus, erste grobe Arbeiten sind getan.


----------



## Knipser (28. Feb. 2022)

samorai schrieb:


> Die Skimmer Pumpe ist an und sorgt für eine Absaugung der warmen Oberfläche vom Teich am Tag.
> Nachts zieht sie auch kaltes Wasser an.
> Der Temperatur Unterschied beläuft sich immer um ca 1 °C.
> Optisch ist das Wasser  gut und man kann alles im gesamten Teich erkennen.
> ...


Ron, Schaum deutet auf Eiweiß hin. Deine Kois sind doch wohl noch nicht in Stimmung, oder? Willi


----------



## samorai (28. Feb. 2022)

Nein Willi, nicht bei den niedrigen Temperaturen. 
Ich habe die Luft Pumpe zum Rieselfilter abgeschaltet um den Schlauch neu einkleben zu können. 
Heute ist der Skimmer wieder Schaum frei. 
War wohl eine Bakterien Sache.


----------



## troll20 (28. Feb. 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Ron, Schaum deutet auf Eiweiß hin. Deine Kois sind doch wohl noch nicht in Stimmung, oder? Willi


Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole




_View: https://youtu.be/cx7-gdyHiJ0_


----------



## krallowa (28. Feb. 2022)

Moin,

mal wieder etwas von mir.
Wasser schön klar, nur etwas Mulm auf dem Untergrund, ansonsten bekommen die Fische alle 3-4 Tage etwas Futter.
Nach dem Füttern lass ich immer etwas Wasser aus dem tiefsten Punkt ab, denn beim Fressen wirbeln die Fische immer etwas Mulm auf den ich dann in den Garten spüle.

  
Ist ein TWW und bei dem Regenwetter im Februar auch ganz ok.
Werde eventuell 5 Fische im Frühling aus dem Teich nehmen, wird mir langsam zu voll.
Auf eine schöne Saison uns allen.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. März 2022)

mein Teich ist auch noch schön klar, sieht aber halt nach der letztjährigen Rodungsaktion noch sehr kahl aus. Allerdings fängt von den 2 verblieben zugewucherten Ecken schon wieder ein Neutrieb vom __ Wassernabel in Richtung freie Kiesebenen aus. und in den Kiesebereichen laufen Sämlinge von brennender __ Hahnenfuß auf (auf 3-4qm2 zeigten sich im Herbst auf dem noch trockenliegenden Kies auch fleisig Austreibe vom __ Wasserknöterich da von einem gerodetem mickrigen Pflänzchen überall die beim Kiesverteilen verbliebenen Wurzelreste austrieben.
In den nächsten Tagen werde ich anfangen den Amphibientümpel räumen und ihn aufzulösen da die einstige Umrahmung aus Ahornstamm und dicken Balken nun total morsch ist und zusammenfällt und auch die darüber liegende 30jährige PVC-Teichfolie nun doch vermehrt "Ermüdungserscheinungen" zeigt. __ Molche waren die letzten Jahr darin eh kaum noch zu sehen da wegen dem Schatten und Laubwurf von der großen Magnolie daneben keine Unterwasserpflanzen mehr wuchsen. Der großen Bestand an __ Blutauge und die Reste von __ Fieberklee (im großen ist der mit ausgerissen und kompostiert worden) darin kommen dann runter in den großen (da haben dann auch die __ Rundschwanzmacropode ab April im Flachwasser auch schon mal was dichtes worin sie in ihren Nestern "fischeln" können)

MfG Frank


----------



## Knipser (1. März 2022)

krallowa schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mal wieder etwas von mir.
> Wasser schön klar, nur etwas Mulm auf dem Untergrund, ansonsten bekommen die Fische alle 3-4 Tage etwas Futter.
> ...





Knipser schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Teichfreunde!
> Anhang anzeigen 256569 Anhang anzeigen 256574 Anhang anzeigen 256575 Anhang anzeigen 256576 Anhang anzeigen 256577Anhang anzeigen 256578 Anhang anzeigen 256579 Anhang anzeigen 256580 Anhang anzeigen 256581 Anhang anzeigen 256568 Bei dembei Wetter 10° hält es keinem mehr in der Stube fest - geschützte Ecke sogar über 20°, dableibt der Kaffee sogar heiß. Allmählich regen sich in den Seerosenbottichen die Blätter der Seerosen. Einiges vom trocken Zeug am Teich ist schon entsorgt aber etwas ausdünnen muss ich noch. Eine Frage hab ich an Euch, wann düngt Ihr Eure Seerossen? Das Bild mit dem Raureif wurde 8:45 Uhr geschossen, die Anderen um 14:30 Uhr. Willi


Hallo!
Mit dem Seerosen-Düngen werde ich warten, bis die Nitrobakter bei 8-12° Wassertemperaturen anspringen. Ich schätze, dass das richtig ist, meine Seerosen-Erfahrung nach einem Jahr Bestand ist noch nicht gut. Der Frühling soll ja jetzt kommen aber mit minus Graden in den Nächten der nächsten Tage. Willi


----------



## PeBo (5. März 2022)

Trotz der kalten Nächte geben die Vögel ein tolles Morgenkonzert und es bohrt sich schon das erste frische Grün durch die Eisdecke:
 

Anscheinend gibt es so etwas Ähnliches wie Vorfreude auch in der Natur.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Opa Graskop (8. März 2022)

So sieht es heut bei mir aus.
 
Die Fische geraten ob der Kombination Eisschicht, klares Wasser und 
herrlicher Sonnenschein aus der Fassung.
Bei einer Wassertemperatur von gerade mal 4 Grad sind sie da unten schon
in Bewegung. Ich hoffe, sie wissen, wieviel Energiereserven sie noch haben.


----------



## krallowa (9. März 2022)

Ich muss leider fast täglich füttern, Fische sind sehr agil.
Ich weiß nicht ob sie noch genug Reserven haben und da sie um Futter betteln, füttere ich sie.
Hoffe das es so richtig ist, letztes Jahr war es anders.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Biko (9. März 2022)

Hallo Ralf,
wenn deine Fische hungrig sind, dann füttere sie. Das passt schon. Karpfen finden in der Natur auch im Winter täglich  ein wenig Nahrung. Auch bei stark reduziertem Stoffwechsel tut ihnen das gut.
Voraussetzung dazu ist allerdings, dass dein Filter läuft, sonst bekommst du Probleme mit dem Wasser.
An meinem Teich läuft der Filter das ganze Jahr durch und ich füttere auch im Winter mit entsprechendem Futter täglich  kleine Portionen. Mein __ Sterlet sorgt dafür, dass niemals etwas übrig bleibt.
Die Wasserwerte sind 1a:
 

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. März 2022)

Hi,

man kann Koi und Co. durchaus ein paar __ Würmer, Garnelen ect anbieten. Carnivore Kost belastet das Wasser bei den momentanen Temperaturen auch viel weniger als Futter mit Getreideanteil was ja noch nicht richtig verdaut wird

MfG Frank


----------



## Knipser (9. März 2022)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> man kann Koi und Co. durchaus ein paar __ Würmer, Garnelen ect anbieten. Carnivore Kost belastet das Wasser bei den momentanen Temperaturen auch viel weniger als Futter mit Getreideanteil was ja noch nicht richtig verdaut wird
> 
> MfG Frank


Oder auch gutes Störfutter. Willi

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 9. März 2022

Hallo Teichliebhaber + Rinnen!
Der Frühling scheint sich doch langsam durchzusetzen, das sehe ich an den ersten Austrieben der __ Bachnelkenwurz.
    13:30 Uhr geschossen.

Heute habe ich 10 dieser Spezis bekommen und verpflanzt "Geum Hybride `Mai Tai`   __ Nelkenwurz "Mai Tai"


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. März 2022)

auch mal aktuelle Bilder

das Wasser ist immer noch extrem klar und im Ufersaum wandern auch massig "Pflanzenabfallstöckchen"
dem __ Wasserhahnenfuß hat es da wo ich im Herbst die Töpfe versenkt hatte wohl net gefallen (oder die Krebse waren dran). Jedenfall sind die den ganzen Winter über an der Oberfläche rumdümpelnden Triebe/Triebstücke nun auch fleisig am Wurzeln treiben sodas man sie demnächst wieder irgendwo im Flachwasser verankern kann. Muß auch unbedingt mal 2-3 handvoll Blaukorn im Teich versenken. Habe gestern mal ein Teststreifen von meinen Aquarien ins Wasser gehalten. PH6,4, GH 3, KH 1,5, Nitrit und vor allem Nitrat nicht nachweisbar. Da muß mal Dünger rein damit die Pflanzen wachsen können und sich auch ein paar Schwebealgen bilden zwecks Nahrungsgrundlage für Wasserflöhe und Co.. Sonst gucken nächsten Monat die 4-4,5cm __ Macropoden in die Röhre und schwimmen sich zu Tode beim Futtersuchen. Am Uferrand fangen Kugelprimeln an, von den ganzen Rosenprimeln die sonst immer als erstes Blüten zeigten ist gar nichts zu sehn. __ Nadelkraut ist man beim Sanieren im Herbst auch net ganz losgeworden, vor dem Fadenalgenring sieht man schon wieder neue Triebe - mal schauen was sich aus den ganzen grünen Sämlingen im Flachwasserbereich entwickelt, erst dachte ich ja das das Sämlinge von Silene flos-cuculi seien, sieht mittlerweile aber eher nach Lysimachia nummularia aus - obwohl ich die gar nicht im/am Teich hab sondern meterweit entfernt auf der Wiese


----------



## PeBo (13. März 2022)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> "Pflanzenabfallstöckchen"


Hallo Frank, das ist aber ein treffender Name für eine Insektenlarve!

Gruß Peter


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. März 2022)

im anderen Tümpel, der nun seiner Auflösung entgegensieht sieht ziemlich wüst aus


----------



## samorai (13. März 2022)

Hier im Preußischen sieht es ähnlich aus.
Wasser im Teich ist optisch gut und weil die "kleinen Racker" so brav waren, keine Verluste, gab es etwas Leckererlie. 
  
Auch die Seerosen kommen ganz langsam, Blatt für Blatt.


----------



## Ecki Holo (13. März 2022)

Langsam aber stetig wird es grüner….


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. März 2022)

Hi Willi,

hast die 10 Geum "Mai Tai" aber hoffentlich net in "nassen" Boden am Teich gepflanzt

MfG Frank


----------



## Anja W. (14. März 2022)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> im anderen Tümpel, der nun seiner Auflösung entgegensieht sieht ziemlich wüst aus


Frank, was wird das denn alles mal, wenn es grünt?


----------



## Chelmon1 (15. März 2022)

Bei uns war das Wasser seit dem Winter immer so schön klar. Und heute kam ein Schwall gelber Staub von der wüsten Sahara und wurde schön mit dem Regen in den Teich befördert. 
Jetzt sieht es so aus:


----------



## Knipser (15. März 2022)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Bei uns war das Wasser seit dem Winter immer so schön klar. Und heute kam ein Schwall gelber Staub von der wüsten Sahara und wurde schön mit dem Regen in den Teich befördert.
> Jetzt sieht es so aus:
> Anhang anzeigen 256846Anhang anzeigen 256847


Da bist Du wohl nicht der Einzigste, der dieses Leiden miterlebt aber gute Mineralien für die Natur. Willi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. März 2022)

Anja W. schrieb:


> Frank, was wird das denn alles mal, wenn es grünt?


Hi Anja,

sind mehre qm2 __ Blutauge-Gespinst. Die kommen zusammen mit dem __ Fieberklee im Tümpel noch bis Mitte April alle runter in den großen Teich. Der Tümpel selbst kommt wegen "Folien- und Holzbalkenermüdung" ja weg

MfG Frank


----------



## Anja W. (15. März 2022)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Anja,
> 
> sind mehre qm2 __ Blutauge-Gespinst. Die kommen zusammen mit dem __ Fieberklee im Tümpel noch bis Mitte April alle runter in den großen Teich. Der Tümpel selbst kommt wegen "Folien- und Holzbalkenermüdung" ja weg
> 
> MfG Frank


Also Frank, wenn du zuviel Fieberklee hast ... ich würde dir glatt was abnehmen  

Blutauge-Gespenster, äh -Gespinste habe ich selbst.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. März 2022)

Anja W. schrieb:


> Also Frank, wenn du zuviel __ Fieberklee hast ... ich würde dir glatt was abnehmen
> 
> __ Blutauge-Gespenster, äh -Gespinste habe ich selbst.


Hi Anja,

vom Fieberklee ist leider net soo viel da.
Aber da bleiben bestimmt einiges an Rhizomstücken die zwangsläufig abreißen/abbrechen über (reicht ja schon wenn da noch 2-3 ehemalige Blattknoten vorhanden sind um daraus neue Pflanzen zu treiben). Ich melde mich dann mal wenns soweit ist

MfG Frank


----------



## Annett (16. März 2022)

Gestern Abend hatten wir unerwarteten, leicht lebensmüden Besuch im Stall. 
Molchi durfte dann in den eigens für sie angelegten Teich umziehen. Die Richtung stimmte ja, aber über die Stalltür hatte sie es wohl kaum geschafft.....


Und heute früh hat der Jungspund Jerry schon mal geguckt, was im Teich abgeht. Am WE steht der Rückschnitt der Pflanzen ganz oben auf der to-do-Liste.....


----------



## Knipser (16. März 2022)

Hallo Naturfreunde/innen.
An den hohen Besucherzahlen des Forums, sieht man doch, dass das Teichinteresse immer größer wird und wächst - sehr gut so für unsere leidende Flora+Fauna. Willi

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 16. März 2022



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Willi,
> 
> hast die 10 Geum "Mai Tai" aber hoffentlich net in "nassen" Boden am Teich gepflanzt
> 
> MfG Frank


Frank, Dein Zitat hatte ich leider übersehen, ich hoffe, dass sie mir angehen - Platz hatte ich nur noch auf der Ufermatte und hoffe dass sie sich ausstreut wie die gemeine __ Bachnelkenwurz. Du weißt ja Neues ist immer ein Versuch wert, wenn nicht, hab ich Pech gehabt. Willi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. März 2022)

Hi Willi,

die "Tai Mai" ist ne Geum chiloense-Hybride. Geum chiloense Hybriden sind die typischen zwischen 30cm - 100cm hoch werdenden Geum-Gartenstauden mit ihren gelben, orangen (z.B. Geum "Borisii", roten (z.B. Geum "Feuerball") Blüten. Die eigentliche südamerikanische Geum chiloense ist ne Bergwiesenpflanze wie die heimischen Berg-__ Nelkenwurz (Geum montanum) und Gletscher-Nelkenwurz (Geum reptans) die auf frischen - feuchten Bergwiesen anzutreffen ist. (eine der beiden heimischen Arten wird da in der Hybride auch sicherlich mit drin stecken) Dürfen halt net dauerhaft nasse Füße bekommen. Mit starker Aussaat wie bei der __ Bachnelkenwurz wirds da wohl eher wenig - nichts werden da, wenn bei Hybriden überhaupt keimfähige Samen auftauchen diese bei Aussaaten im Normalfall aufspalten und mit der "Mutterpflanze" net mehr so viel gemein haben

MfG Frank


----------



## Knipser (16. März 2022)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Willi,
> 
> die "Tai Mai" ist ne Geum chiloense-Hybride. Geum chiloense Hybriden sind die typischen zwischen 30cm - 100cm hoch werdenden Geum-Gartenstauden mit ihren gelben, orangen (z.B. Geum "Borisii", roten (z.B. Geum "Feuerball") Blüten. Die eigentliche südamerikanische Geum chiloense ist ne Bergwiesenpflanze wie die heimischen Berg-__ Nelkenwurz (Geum montanum) und Gletscher-Nelkenwurz (Geum reptans) die auf frischen - feuchten Bergwiesen anzutreffen ist. (eine der beiden heimischen Arten wird da in der Hybride auch sicherlich mit drin stecken) Dürfen halt net dauerhaft nasse Füße bekommen. Mit starker Aussaat wie bei der __ Bachnelkenwurz wirds da wohl eher wenig - nichts werden da, wenn bei Hybriden überhaupt keimfähige Samen auftauchen diese bei Aussaaten im Normalfall aufspalten und mit der "Mutterpflanze" net mehr so viel gemein haben
> 
> MfG Frank


Frank, hauptsache es blüht und können uns erfreuen mit den Hummeln + Co. Willi


----------



## teichinteressent (16. März 2022)

Hier paßt es auch rein. 

Heute wird der Teich komplett abgedeckt. Die Temperaturen steigen, gestern 6°C und heute 6,7°C.
Bei mir im Wald erwärmt sich alles viel langsamer.


----------



## MWA (17. März 2022)

Die schöne Seite des Saharasandes


----------



## janfo (17. März 2022)

Da stimme ich zu, war auch vorhin draußen und habe ein Foto gemacht. Leider noch ohne Teich 

 
Trotzdem schön


----------



## axel120470 (17. März 2022)

Na dann gebe ich auch noch eins zum besten
  

VG Axel

Uups, jetzt sind es zwei geworden


----------



## Tottoabs (17. März 2022)

Anja W. schrieb:


> Also Frank, wenn du zuviel __ Fieberklee hast ... ich würde dir glatt was abnehmen


Was heist bei Hanover. Bin dauernd in Springe. Im Sommer schmeiße ich bestimt auch wieder Fieberklee weg.


----------



## Knipser (18. März 2022)

Hallo Teichgemeinde!
  Verdammt, mein Teich in den frühen Morgenstunden fängt langsam an zu Kochen, wenn man auf dem Bild genau hinsieht. 7:30 Uhr geschossen. Willi


----------



## krallowa (18. März 2022)

Guten Morgen,

die ganze Woche schon Froschquaken, heute morgen die ersten Laichballen im Bachlauf/ Pflanzenfilter.
Nur blöd das ich ihn nur zwischendurch laufen lassen wollte, sobald ich die Pumpe ausschalte ist der Stand gut 15cm tiefer.
Hoffe mal das Laich so etwas übersteht, da er dann trocken liegt.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## trampelkraut (18. März 2022)

Es sieht nach Saisonbeginn aus, Pumpen, Filter in Betrieb nehmen Teich aussaugen, es gibt viel zu tun, packen wir es an.


----------



## krallowa (18. März 2022)

Hier mal ein Bild vom Laich


----------



## Knipser (18. März 2022)

Hallo Teichfischer/innen.
                 
Kois, Stör, __ Wimpelkarpfen und Co zum Teil an der tiefsten Stelle "135cm". Seerossen im Filtergraben bemühen sich auch schon. 13:00 Uhr geschossen. Willi
geschossen. Willi


----------



## PeBo (18. März 2022)

Hallo Willi, einer deiner Koi sieht aber krank aus. Das solltest du mal kontrollieren.

Ich habe hier mal Ausschnitte deiner Fotos, damit du weißt, welchen ich meine:


 
 
 

Gruß Peter


----------



## Knipser (18. März 2022)

PeBo schrieb:


> Hallo Willi, einer deiner Koi sieht aber krank aus. Das solltest du mal kontrollieren.
> 
> Ich habe hier mal Ausschnitte deiner Fotos, damit du weißt, welchen ich meine:
> 
> ...


Ja Peter, ich schätze Bauchwassersucht, vielleicht auch eine unbemerkte Missgeburt. 3Jahre versuche ich  den zu kriegen, vergebens. Seine Fressgier ist wie alle Anderen. Angeln, Reusen alles vergeben, der ist schlauer wie ich. Wenn er den Kescher oder Reuse sieht, ist er im Kraut verschwunden und lässt sich den ganzen Tag nicht mehr sehen. Manchmal verzweifle ich, da ist guter Rat t euer. Willi


----------



## Anja W. (18. März 2022)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Was heist bei Hanover. Bin dauernd in Springe. Im Sommer schmeiße ich bestimt auch wieder __ Fieberklee weg.


Burgdorf/Burgwedel. Bevor du wegschmeißt, kannst gern mal Bescheid sagen! Dann mache ich mich auf den Weg


----------



## Tottoabs (19. März 2022)

Schreib mir mal eine Nachricht. Melde mich dann im Sommer oder so


----------



## BumbleBee (19. März 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Ja Peter, ich schätze Bauchwassersucht, vielleicht auch eine unbemerkte Missgeburt. 3Jahre versuche ich  den zu kriegen, vergebens. Seine Fressgier ist wie alle Anderen. Angeln, Reusen alles vergeben, der ist schlauer wie ich. Wenn er den Kescher oder Reuse sieht, ist er im Kraut verschwunden und lässt sich den ganzen Tag nicht mehr sehen. Manchmal verzweifle ich, da ist guter Rat t euer. Willi



Hi Willi,

das Kescherproblem hatte ich auch an meinem Teich, der ist 1,60 m tief, 6x8m, da kommste nicht hinterher.

Ich habe den Tipp meiner TÄin umgesetzt und ein Schleppnetz gekauft. So eins hier... Damit lässt sich der Arbeitsbereich auf ein Minimum reduzieren, an einer geeigneten Stelle lässt sich dann mit zwei großen Keschern der betroffenen Fisch ohne Blessuren einkreisen und abkeschern.

Bei der Aktion ist die eigene *Ruhe* und wirklich langsames Handling oberstes Gebot. Ge"Schlepp"t sollte das Netz nicht werden, sondern eher Step by Step verlegt. Sobald die Fische anfangen hektisch zu werden, bitte eine Pause einlegen. Besser geht das mit zwei Personen, die das Netz erst über der Oberfläche an die gewünschte Stelle bringen und dann ablassen. Danach Stück für Stück an einer Seite anheben und kleiner werden.

Ich hatte letztes Jahr einen Kandidaten mit einer offenen Stelle an der Schwanzwurzel. Den musste ich vier mal, mit je einem Tag Pause dazwischen, rauskeschern und ein Antibiotikum spritzen. Das hat so ganz wunderbar geklappt.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Knipser (19. März 2022)

Hi Jessy, daran hab ich auch schon gedacht, werde mir kurz oder lang ein Schleppnetz kaufen müssen. Ob  der noch zu retten ist, bezweifle ich. Danke für Deinen Anstoß. Willi


----------



## BumbleBee (19. März 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Hi Jessy, daran hab ich auch schon gedacht, werde mir kurz oder lang ein Schleppnetz kaufen müssen. Ob  der noch zu retten ist, bezweifle ich. Danke für Deinen Anstoß. Willi




Wenn es Bauchwassersucht ist, dann ja. => Wärme und Salz. Wenn es erblich bedingt / ein Tumor etc ist, ... eher fraglich.


----------



## PeBo (20. März 2022)

In meinem Teich habe ich morgens zur Zeit nur 6°C Wassertemperatur. Die Koi liegen dann über Nacht und in der Früh an der tiefsten Stelle des Teiches ab:
 

Als ich später noch mal zum Teich komme, betteln mich doch schon die ersten an:
 

Als ich dann ohne Futterdose da stehe, wechselt der Gesichtsausdruck auf „enttäuscht“:
 

Erbost wendet man sich von mir ab:

 

Um die Mittagszeit kommen die Fische aber alle nach oben:

 

Aber, was ist das nur für ein wilder Haufen, das geht doch bestimmt auch ordentlicher!
Okay, im Uhrzeigersinn nach Größe sortiert:
 


Und dann wieder dieses Betteln von meinem Karashi Yamabuki, wer kann da schon nein sagen:
 

War doch klar, dass er auch am ersten am Futtern ist:
 

Als zweiter kommt der Asagi von dem erfolgreichen Züchter Axel aus Dillenburg @axel120470 :

 

Nach allen anderen traut sich auch mein Kleinster (Kohaku von Konishi):
 

Es ist noch früh im Jahr, deshalb wird noch nicht so gierig gefressen (das restliche Futter habe ich später abgekeschert):
 

Ich freue mich jedenfalls, dass die neue Teichsaison bei mir jetzt beginnt, und alle gut durch den Winter gekommen sind!

Einen guten Start in die neue Teichsaison an euch alle!

Gruß Peter


----------



## Biko (20. März 2022)

Hallo Peter, läuft denn bei dir schon wieder der Filter? Ich frage, weil du schon wieder fütterst.
Beste Grüße! 
Hans-Christian


----------



## PeBo (20. März 2022)

Biko schrieb:


> Hallo Peter, läuft denn bei dir schon wieder der Filter? Ich frage, weil du schon wieder fütterst.
> Beste Grüße!
> Hans-Christian


Ja, den Filter habe ich wegen der brillanten Wetteraussichten für meine Region tatsächlich schon angeworfen. So früh hatte ich den noch nie am laufen. Ich hoffe es gibt jetzt keine Dauerfrostperiode mehr.

Gruß Peter


----------



## axel120470 (20. März 2022)

PeBo schrieb:


> Als zweiter kommt der Asagi


Hallo Peter,
Der ist aber mächtig gewachsen, oder täuscht das?

VG Axel


----------



## PeBo (20. März 2022)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> Der ist aber mächtig gewachsen, oder täuscht das?
> 
> VG Axel


Hallo Axel, bringst am besten bei deinem nächsten Besuch mal deinen Superkescher und eine Messwanne mit 
Nur meine beiden Großen scheinen das Wachstum seit 2 Jahren eingestellt zu haben

Gruß Peter


----------



## axel120470 (20. März 2022)

PeBo schrieb:


> Hallo Axel, bringst am besten bei deinem nächsten Besuch mal deinen Superkescher und eine Messwanne mit


Hallo Peter, sehr gerne . Habe ja im Moment viel Zeit (leider) . Lass uns mal telefonieren.

LG Axel


----------



## BumbleBee (20. März 2022)

PeBo schrieb:


> Als ich dann ohne Futterdose da stehe, wechselt der Gesichtsausdruck auf „enttäuscht“:
> Anhang anzeigen 256943



Aaaah wie herrlich.  Auf dem Bild meint man wirklich, dass er eine Schnute zieht ... [ " oooh mennoooo"  ]

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 20. März 2022

Dann will ich auch mal meinen bescheidenen Teil zur Unterhaltung beitragen....

Der Teich erwacht so langsam zum Leben, ich habe letzte Woche die Rohre gespült, die Pumpenleistung etwas hochgefahren und die Wärmepumpe wieder in den Kreislauf integriert. Sie ist im Moment noch aus, das Wasser hat 7,8 Grad. Die Paddler kommen und betteln nach Futter, ich kann nicht nein sagen und so leisten wir uns Gesellschaft:  sie bekommen eine homöopatische Dosis während ich nach getaner Arbeit
mein Feierabendbier genieße.

Wie jedes Jahr um diese Temperatur haben auch jetzt meine zwei Memmen wieder die üblichen Problemchen, es ist einfach immer das gleiche. Sobald die Temeratur draußen den Betrieb der WP zulässt, ohne dass es mir die Haare vom Kopf frisst, fahre ich hoch. Dann wird mal eine Bestandsaufnahme gemacht und mikroskopiert.

Ich schicke noch ein bisserl was mit für´s Auge, bin ich doch selbst ein regelrechter Bilderjunkie 

Auf geht´s Freunde, die Saison kann los gehen


----------



## krallowa (21. März 2022)

Moin,

hier liegt der Lump als wäre nix gewesen.

 

MfG
Ralf


----------



## trampelkraut (26. März 2022)

Das Teichwasser hatte heute 14"C, habe heute die erste Kröte dieses Jahr erblickt. Zwei Blüten der __ Sumpfdotterblume sind auch schon aufgegangen.


----------



## Geisy (27. März 2022)

Die 70cm Klasse am Sonnen 

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 27. März 2022

Meine Pfütze kurz vor Abriss


----------



## Opa Graskop (27. März 2022)

Nicht abreißen!!!!  
Bring sie zu mir. Bitte.


----------



## Biko (27. März 2022)

Geisy schrieb:


> Meine Pfütze kurz vor Abriss


Baust du neu?


----------



## Geisy (27. März 2022)

Ja baue neu








						Mein neuer Luftheber Teich 2.0
					

Hallo  Ich möchte einen neuen Teich bauen der so optimal wie möglich für den Luftheber ist. Da durch den Serverabsturz die hälfte des alten Beitrags fehlt fange ich hier neu an.  Probleme beim Luftheber Jeder Meter Rohr und jeder Bogen bremst den Luftheber. Hohe Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten in...




					www.hobby-gartenteich.de
				




Opa Graskop kann sich die alte Pfütze abholen.


----------



## Opa Graskop (27. März 2022)

Geisy schrieb:


> Ja baue neu


Was machst du mit dem Inventar(Fischen)?
Ich steh gerade vor dem Problem, sollte ich den Teich verändern (nicht abreißen):
Was mache ich mit den Fischen während der zirka 2 Monate Bauphase?


----------



## Geisy (27. März 2022)

Wenn braten, kochen oder einfrieren nicht geht, nimm doch einen runden Pool von Kleinanzeigen.


----------



## Opa Graskop (27. März 2022)

So sieht es bei mir heut aus.
      
Mal ehrlich, sollt ich dieses Idyll zerstören für einen Bodenablauf und eine größere und tiefere Tiefzone?


----------



## Turbo (27. März 2022)

@Opa Graskop
Machst ein Forum Treffen.
 
Danach hast Platz für Neues.

ps: Ändern würde ich nicht. Raus mit der Sch…. und neu aufbauen. Oder aber warten bis er saniert werden muss.


----------



## Geisy (27. März 2022)

Ich hatte 20 Jahre einen 1,2m tiefen Teich ohne Bodenablauf.
Würde ich nicht ändern und das Idyll mit dem Bier am Lagerfeuer auch nicht.

Grill am Teich hab ich auch, ist mein ausgleichs Sport.


----------



## Opa Graskop (27. März 2022)

Ich esse keinen Fisch, hätte da aber noch etwas Springbock vom letzten Urlaub übrig. 

 

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 27. März 2022



Geisy schrieb:


> Ich hatte 20 Jahre einen 1,2m tiefen Teich ohne Bodenablauf.
> Würde ich nicht ändern.


Naja, meine Tiefzone ist nur 1m tief und nur 2mx1,3m breit.


----------



## Turbo (27. März 2022)

Bis der neue Teich wirkt und gut aussieht, dauert es einige Jahre. 
Musst dir gut überlegen, ob das der richtige Weg ist.


----------



## krallowa (28. März 2022)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, sollt ich dieses Idyll zerstören für einen Bodenablauf und eine größere und tiefere Tiefzone?


Moin,

ich habe keinen Bodenablauf und möchte auch keinen.
Wenn du die ganzen Jahre kein Problem mit der Tiefe hattest, warum möchtest du dann tiefer gehen?
Sicher wäre ein BA über einen Luftheber Energieeffizienter aber mir egal, Hobby kostet halt Geld.
Ansonsten schöner Teich Opa Graskop

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Knipser (28. März 2022)

Hallo Teichblütenfreunde/innen
Ich glaubs nicht, meine 1. Blüte vom __ Spaltgriffel in diesem Jahr. Eigentlich, die aus Südafrika stammende Sumpfpflanze blüht hier zu Lande erst ab mitte/ende Mai sogar bis Dezember hinein, leichten Frost 1-2° Minus hat die Blüte bei mir überstanden - einfach unermüdlich.
    .
10:30 Uhr geschossen. Willi


----------



## Opa Graskop (28. März 2022)

krallowa schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe keinen Bodenablauf und möchte auch keinen.
> Wenn du die ganzen Jahre kein Problem mit der Tiefe hattest, warum möchtest du dann tiefer gehen?
> ...


Hi Ralf, mir geht es dabei um 3Sachen.
*Wassertemperatur*: Ich hatte in diesem Winter, der ja nicht sehr streng war teilweise
nur 1,8 Grad. Zugegeben, die Koi haben es wohl gut überstanden.
*Die Futterstelle *an der Terasse ist nur 20cm tief. Mein erster gekaufter Wald und Wiesen Koi ist inzwischen jenseits der
50cm Länge und ich möchte nicht das er beim Füttern Schürfwunden am Bauch davon trägt.
*Meiner Holden* stört die Ansicht des Schlauches zur Pumpe.
Sie ist so schon kein Fisch-Fan. Im Gegensatz zu mir mag sie See-und Meeresfrüchte nur auf`m Teller.
Ich muss halt immer auf eine gute Stimmung achten.
Gruß
Silvio


----------



## samorai (28. März 2022)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Ich hatte in diesem Winter, der ja nicht sehr streng war teilweise
> nur 1,8 Grad.


Achtung Silvio!
Das ist unsere Sandwueste.

Vor 2 Jahren gab es hier eine kleine Diskussion über die Winter Temperaturen im Teich.
Bei mir, so wahrscheinlich auch bei dir sehr tiefe Temperaturen im Teich, im Gegenteil zu (nur als Beispiel zu Peter @PeBo).
Bei Peter sind die Temperaturen nie unter 4° gefallen.

Die Auswertung ergab : um so mehr Luft im Boden steckt, sprich lockerer Boden, um so wärmer der Teich.

Das ist bei unseren Sandboden nicht möglich, weil er keine Luft Einschlüsse zu lässt.
Das einzige ist mit einer Humosschicht unter dem gesamten Teich nach zu helfen.


----------



## PeBo (28. März 2022)

Hallo Silvio @Opa Graskop , mach das ruhig mit dem Umbau. Dazu beginnt in Kürze die richtige Jahreszeit, also kurz bevor die Vegetation anfängt kräftig durchzustarten.

Gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit Halbschwerkraft gemacht. Das heißt, du setzt einen Bodenablauf und gegebenenfalls einen Skimmer und verbindest diese mit KG Rohren DN110 mit einer Pumpenkammer. In diese kannst du dann deine vorhandene Pumpe mit Schlauch hineinlegen und brauchst ansonsten deine Filteranlage nicht verändern.

Vorteil aus meiner Sicht ist, dass Pumpe und Schlauch im Teich verschwinden und der Teich natürlicher aussieht. Außerdem pumpst du automatisch an der tiefsten Stelle ab.

Trotzdem kann bei einem Schlauchbruch oder Filterleck der Teich trotzdem nicht leergepumpt werden. Wenn deine Pumpe in der Pumpenkammer nämlich Luft ansaugt und auf Störung geht, ist der Teich trotzdem noch mindestens halb gefüllt.

Ein weiterer Vorteil besteht darin, dass du deine Pumpe und Filteranlage weiterverwenden kannst und diese auch im Winter leeren und stilllegen kannst. Dann kann sich auf dem Teich eine Eisschicht und im Teich eine natürliche Schichtung bilden.

Also ich habe jedenfalls gute Erfahrungen mit dieser Art des Bodenablaufs gemacht und würde es wieder so machen.

Als Pumpenkammer habe ich übrigens zwei große Mörtelkübel miteinander verklebt und verschraubt und diese auf Teichniveau in der Erde versenkt.






Auf dem Foto steht die Pumpenkammer natürlich auf dem Kopf.

Gruß Peter


----------



## BumbleBee (29. März 2022)

@PeBo An Dir ist ein Ingenieur verloren gegangen (vielleicht bist Du ja sogar einer) 

Was für eine geniale Konstruktion, Deine Pumpenkammer 

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 29. März 2022



Knipser schrieb:


> Hallo Teichblütenfreunde/innen
> Ich glaubs nicht, meine 1. Blüte vom __ Spaltgriffel in diesem Jahr. Eigentlich, die aus Südafrika stammende Sumpfpflanze blüht hier zu Lande erst ab mitte/ende Mai sogar bis Dezember hinein, leichten Frost 1-2° Minus hat die Blüte bei mir überstanden - einfach unermüdlich.
> Anhang anzeigen 257357 Anhang anzeigen 257356 .
> 10:30 Uhr geschossen. Willi


Was für eine wunderschöne Farbe! Wenn ich sehe, wie schön grün Dein Teichrand schon ausschaut... 

Hier bei uns am Rand zur Eifel ist immernoch alles grau in grau, Das einzige was blüht ist unser Mirabellenbaum. Das ist jedes Jahr eine Augenweide und wichtig für meine Bienchen für den Start in den lang ersehnten Frühling.


----------



## Muckeltnadine (30. März 2022)

Moin, heute regnet es bei uns und ich habe endlich mal wieder Zeit hier im Forum zu stöbern - für neue Ideen oder ähnliche Erlebnisse. Bei mir im Teich ist der Filter wieder an (es ist eine Temperatur von 11 Grad), das Wasser ist klar und die Fische sind wieder aktiv. Ich feiere es derzeit wieder sehr, dass die __ Frösche/__ Kröten wieder quaken. Ich habe auch schon Babyfische vom letzten Jahr gesehen, die den Winter überstanden haben. Die Wasserwerte sind super und ich erfreue mich jeden Tag an meinen Teich. Er wird ja auch als “Badeteich“ (nur zum abkühlen) von meinem Sohn im Sommer genutzt. Ich habe ihn den Winter für das Eisbaden genutzt. Derzeit beschäftigt mich der Wasserverlust - aber das habe ich auch letztes Jahr gehabt. Das mal locker über einen Tag/Nacht 3-4 cm Wasser fehlen. Damit ich mein komisches Gefühl beruhige, schiebe ich das auf den ständigen Wind und das der Teich sehr offen ist. Durch den Sturm vor ein paar Wochen sind hier auch Bäume umgekippt, die sonst als Schutz dienten. 

Habt einen schönen Tag


----------



## Knipser (30. März 2022)

Hallo Ihr Lieben!
           
Auch der Märzwinter kann das Sprießen nicht verhindern, weil das längere Tageslicht auch Wärme in sich
hat "Treibhauseffekt". 15:30 Uhr geschossen. Willi


----------



## krallowa (31. März 2022)

Moin,

du hast in Waltrop schon Blätter an deiner Seerose, ich hab in Castrop noch nicht einmal Triebe unter Wasser sichtbar.
Man, was haust du denn in dein Wasser, Superdünger????

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Goldkäferchen (31. März 2022)

Hallo, und deine Sumpfdotterblumen blühen schon . Toll, bei mir kommen gerade man ein paar Blättchen.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Knipser (31. März 2022)

Hallo Nachbar!
       
Ralf, Bottiche stehen im Filtergraben in 40-50cm Tiefe - stehen in praller Sonne wenn sie scheint. Gedüngt wird mit
Düngerkegeln ab März - August. Gepflanzt wurden die Seerosen im Jahr 2021 Februar/März wo sie auch den ganzen
Filtergraben zuwucherten und zum Froschparadies machten. Sieht noch etwas trostlos aus aber es kommt langsam.
9:30 Uhr geschossen. Ich weiß nicht wie tief Deine Seerosen stehen, je tiefer je kühler das Wasser. Willi


----------



## Chelmon1 (31. März 2022)

Hallo Teichfreunde,
Bei uns schieben die Pflanzen die ersten Blätter über die Wasseroberfläche. Für die Nächte Samstag auf Sonntag und Sonntag auf Montag sind wieder -4°C vorhergesagt. Das gibt wieder einen drauf. Schade. Der März war so schön.


----------



## Knipser (31. März 2022)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Hallo Teichfreunde,
> Bei uns schieben die Pflanzen die ersten Blätter über die Wasseroberfläche. Für die Nächte Samstag auf Sonntag und Sonntag auf Montag sind wieder -4°C vorhergesagt. Das gibt wieder einen drauf. Schade. Der März war so schön.
> Anhang anzeigen 257456
> Anhang anzeigen 257457
> Anhang anzeigen 257458


-4° ist schon ne Nummer, deshalb hab ich an der Filterheizung die Schaltpunkte von 5° auf 8° erhöht um die Teichtemperatur nicht unter 8° fallen zulassen. Seerosenblätter die aus dem Wasser ragen, bekommen Frostschäden bei -4°.  Man kann schon ein bischen kompensieren. Willi


----------



## Stichling100 (31. März 2022)

Hallo, bei mir gibt es schon kleine __ Wasserlinsen im Teich. Keine Ahnung wie die da reingekommen sind weil ich habe keine reingesetzt. Bei mir sind für Montag morgen -4grad vorhergesagt. Schon sehr kalt ich habe ja nur einen 250 Liter Teich. Nur 70cm tief, so friert das Wasser sehr schnell zu. Es regnet bei mir schon seit 7 Uhr.


----------



## Knipser (31. März 2022)

Stichling100 schrieb:


> Hallo, bei mir gibt es schon kleine __ Wasserlinsen im Teich. Keine Ahnung wie die da reingekommen sind weil ich habe keine reingesetzt. Bei mir sind für Montag morgen -4grad vorhergesagt. Schon sehr kalt ich habe ja nur einen 250 Liter Teich. Nur 70cm tief, so friert das Wasser sehr schnell zu. Es regnet bei mir schon seit 7 Uhr.


Wasserlinsen sind Überlebenskünstler, irgendwann kommen deren Sporen geflogen besiedeln den Teich und halten das Wasser sauber, reichern das Wasser sogar mit Sauerstoff an. Willi


----------



## Stichling100 (31. März 2022)

Danke für die Erklärung. Ich bin kein Wasserpflanzen Profi.


----------



## BumbleBee (31. März 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 257454 Anhang anzeigen 257451 Anhang anzeigen 257453 Anhang anzeigen 257452



Sind wir im selben Land zuhause??? Wo kommt bitte schon so viel Leben her bei Dir? 

Wahrscheinlich ist meine Teichfauna schlauer als ich, bei uns soll es in der Nacht zum Sonntag -8° werden! Gut den Blättchen, die noch nicht das Licht der Welt erblickt haben!


----------



## Knipser (31. März 2022)

BumbleBee schrieb:


> Sind wir im selben Land zuhause??? Wo kommt bitte schon so viel Leben her bei Dir?
> 
> Wahrscheinlich ist meine Teichfauna schlauer als ich, bei uns soll es in der Nacht zum Sonntag -8° werden! Gut den Blättchen, die noch nicht das Licht der Welt erblickt haben!


-8°, siehst Du und da liegt der Hase Pfeffer, diese Temperatur hatte Waltrop in diesem Winter noch nicht, -5° warens mal kurz aber oft 1-2° minus - im letzten Winter-Jahr war es anders, da warens auch mal -12°. Willi


----------



## jolantha (1. Apr. 2022)

So siehts heute aus:


----------



## Knipser (1. Apr. 2022)

Hallo Geschnatter Freunde/innen!  Fliehendes Stockentenpärchen, nur wenn sie den Hund sehen, sind sie weg. 10:20 Uhr geschossen. Willi

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 1. Apr. 2022



jolantha schrieb:


> So siehts heute aus:
> Anhang anzeigen 257480


Ja ich glaubs nicht, das nennt man Winter "willkommen". Willi


----------



## troll20 (1. Apr. 2022)

jolantha schrieb:


> So siehts heute aus:
> Anhang anzeigen 257480


Das darfst du gern behalten und die sche.... Temperaturen bekommst oben drauf. Aktuelle Luft Temperatur 4° letzte Nacht 0°
Teich Temperatur aktuell 10,7° dank der Abdeckung. Und die wird wohl noch einen Monat drauf bleiben müssen


----------



## Digicat (1. Apr. 2022)

Servus

Ein kleines Lebenszeichen von mir ...

   

Zur Zeit hat er genau 10°C im tiefen Bereich.
Den __ Moderlieschen geht es gut.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Apr. 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Ein kleines Lebenszeichen von mir ...



Warst du die ganze Zeit mit Corona Maske im Keller?


----------



## Marion412 (1. Apr. 2022)

Es schneit und schneit


----------



## PeBo (1. Apr. 2022)

Marion412 schrieb:


> Es schneit und schneit



Hallo Marion, hier in Mittelhessen ebenfalls!
 

Kann ich jetzt nicht gebrauchen 

Gruß Peter


----------



## axel120470 (1. Apr. 2022)

PeBo schrieb:


> Hallo Marion, hier in Mittelhessen ebenfalls!





PeBo schrieb:


> Kann ich jetzt nicht gebrauchen


Ich auch nicht
@PeBo - unglaublich , vor einer Woche haben wir auf Deiner Schneeterrasse noch in der Sonne gesessen

Aktuell um 21.30 Uhr sind bei uns die Wintertemperaturen wie folgt:

Lufttemperatur 0,2°C
Teichtemperatur 8°C

VG Axel

PS.: hoffentlich wird das ganz schnell wieder warm. Ich hatte mich schon so daran gewöhnt


----------



## BumbleBee (1. Apr. 2022)

PeBo schrieb:


> Hallo Marion, hier in Mittelhessen ebenfalls!
> Anhang anzeigen 257504
> 
> Kann ich jetzt nicht gebrauchen
> ...


Der Schnee auf den Palmen kommt schon ein wenig absurd rüber  


Auch hier schneit es einfach ununterbrochen.
 

 Die Abdeckung ist bei weitem nicht schön, dafür zweckmäßig und lässt einen entspannt schlafen... 

Denn: 
 

Gut´Nacht Freuundeee...


----------



## DbSam (1. Apr. 2022)

axel120470 schrieb:


> PS.: hoffentlich wird das ganz schnell wieder warm. Ich hatte mich schon so daran gewöhnt


Hihi, über Dein Temperaturproblem hatten wir schon einmal gesprochen und zwar hier.
Ich glaub, ich hatte das gut erfasst. 


VG Carsten


----------



## axel120470 (2. Apr. 2022)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hihi, über Dein Temperaturproblem hatten wir schon einmal gesprochen und zwar hier.


Das Du immer diese ollen Kamellen rausholen musst


----------



## trampelkraut (2. Apr. 2022)

Wenn ich zum Fenster rausschaue könnt ich


----------



## Geisy (2. Apr. 2022)

Hier bei uns ist alles grün.


----------



## BumbleBee (2. Apr. 2022)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Wenn ich zum Fenster rausschaue könnt ich
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 257520


...same here!

  

Kleine Plüschbällchen mittendrin


----------



## Chelmon1 (2. Apr. 2022)

Sehr schön!!! Jessy


----------



## Dierbecher (2. Apr. 2022)

Temperaturen im Grossherzogtum ähnlich. Schneefall nur wenig.
Ich hatte mich selbstverständlich nicht bezähmen können und habe letzte Woche 
, yes, Supertiming!, einen Grossteil meiner Pflanzen eingesetzt. Erstbepflanzung, mit Ausnahme der Unterwasserwasserpflanzen, die ihrerseits schon seit November drin sind und alle noch leben und zum Teil sogar schon schön gewachsen sind.
Jaja, ich weiss. Ich wollte sowieso im Mai nocheinmal bestellen. Dann werden es eben etwas mehr.

Ein Bild habe ich aber. Überwachungskamera von gestern, auf den Bachlauf gerichtet.
 
Mitte des Bildes erkennt ihr noch gut den Schwanz des Besuchers, ein Waschbär.

Grüsse

Claude


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Apr. 2022)

Muckeltnadine schrieb:


> Ich habe ihn den Winter für das Eisbaden genutzt.


Beim lesen bildet sich mir Gänsehaut und ich bekomme kalte Füße.


----------



## PeBo (2. Apr. 2022)

Samstags trinke ich normalerweise meinen 2. Kaffee am Teich. Heute habe ich freiwillig darauf verzichtet:
 

Gruß Peter


----------



## Chelmon1 (2. Apr. 2022)

Muckeltnadine schrieb:


> …. Ich habe ihn den Winter für das Eisbaden genutzt…


Wir tun das Eis in die Cocktails ohne es vorher zu baden. Was bringt das ?


----------



## Ecki Holo (2. Apr. 2022)

Schnee wieder getaut und hat sich verdünnisiert. __ Frösche  und co. aktiv aber wieder abgetaucht


----------



## Opa Graskop (3. Apr. 2022)

Es sieht aus wie Winter, nur der Schnee fehlt.
Nur wenn man mit Lupe durch den Garten rennt erkennt man erste Knospen.
Die Teichbewohner schauen auch ganz traurig wegen der wieder sinkenden Temps.


----------



## krallowa (4. Apr. 2022)

Ecki Holo schrieb:


> Moin,



ist das Frosch- und Krötenlaich an einer Stelle?
Hab ich so noch nicht gesehen, die Schnüre von der Kröte und die Ballen vom Frosch auf einem Fleck.


Ecki Holo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 257550
> Schnee wieder getaut und hat sich verdünnisiert. __ Frösche  und co. aktiv aber wieder abgetaucht


----------



## Digicat (4. Apr. 2022)

Der Schnee ist wieder weg und die Bufo Bufos sind geblieben ...

 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Ecki Holo (4. Apr. 2022)

krallowa schrieb:


> ist das Frosch- und Krötenlaich an einer Stelle?
> Hab ich so noch nicht gesehen, die Schnüre von der Kröte und die Ballen vom Frosch auf einem Fleck.


Moin, ja Frosch  und __ Kröten-laich eng beieinander, es wird auch gemeinsam aufgepasst. Vertragen sich alle prächtig (bekommen die besser hin als wir Menschen). Liegt auch nicht am Platzmangel


----------



## Chelmon1 (9. Apr. 2022)

Heute Morgen sah es bei uns so aus:
 
Jetzt soll noch eine Nacht mit Frost kommen. Ich hoffe daß es danach endlich aufwärts geht und wärmer wird…


----------



## cafedelmar80 (15. Apr. 2022)

Endlich scheint der Frühling dauerhaft zu bleiben. Allmählich startet die Teichvegetation durch und bald kann man hoffentlich wieder im Grünen sitzen. Euch allen eine schöne Teichsaison. 

Grüße,
Cafedelmar/ Thorsten


----------



## Knipser (15. Apr. 2022)

cafedelmar80 schrieb:


> Endlich scheint der Frühling dauerhaft zu bleiben. Allmählich startet die Teichvegetation durch und bald kann man hoffentlich wieder im Grünen sitzen. Euch allen eine schöne Teichsaison.
> 
> Grüße,
> Cafedelmar/ Thorsten


Da seit Ihr aber spät dran Thorsten, da waren wir diesmal wohl etwas glücklicher dran. Willi


----------



## Opa Graskop (16. Apr. 2022)

Ich muss mal wieder mit dem klaren Wasser in meinem Teich prahlen.
 
Und das beste, Ich mach garnichts dafür.

Im Fischteich werden die Fadenalgen auch immer weniger, im Pflanzenteich lass ich sie gewähren.
 
Ich vermute, hier wirken die Algen zusätzlich wie ein sehr feines Sieb und filtern fast alle Schwebstoffe heraus.
LG
Silvio


----------



## samorai (16. Apr. 2022)

Ja Silvio, gebe richtig damit an, dann können andere sich mal Gedanken machen und an den   kratzen.
Teich Wasser macht wirklich einen guten Eindruck. 

Wie oft hast Du den Pflanzen Filter schon reinigen müssen? 

Wie sind deine Wasser Werte?


----------



## Muckeltnadine (16. Apr. 2022)

Ich habe die letzten Tage genutzt und bin unserem Wasserverlust auf dem Grund gegangen. Wir hatten die letzten Tage den Bachlauf und damit den verbundenen Filter ausgemacht. Als diese ausgeschaltet waren, ist der Wasserstand gleich geblieben. Es stellte sich beim Bachlauf heraus, dass ein Stück Teichfolie umgeknickt war und deshalb Wasser am Rand entweichen konnte. Außerdem habe ich eine Ufermatte an der linken Seite befestigt und Teichtaschen befestigt und bepflanzt. Es durften auch neue Pflanzen „einziehen“. Ich bin nun glücklich und hoffe, dass der Unterwasserkleber wirklich hält was er verspricht. Diesen habe ich zum befestigen der Ufermatte benutzt.  Beim Foto oben vorher unten nachher.


----------



## Opa Graskop (16. Apr. 2022)

samorai schrieb:


> Wie oft hast Du den Pflanzen Filter schon reinigen müssen?
> 
> Wie sind deine Wasser Werte?


Die untere Ebene vom Pflanzenfilter hab ich letzten Oktober gereinigt.
Da war aber kaum Schlamm und es wäre wohl nicht nötig gewesen.
Die Wasserwerte waren Anfang März alle im grünen Bereich.
Morgen ist Oma/Opa-Tag.  
Wasserwerte-Messtag ist Montag.
LG
Silvio


----------



## Kugelkuhfisch (17. Apr. 2022)

Jetzt wo das Wasser wieder wärmer ist, haben wir unsere Teichbeleuchtung nach dem Winter mal ausprobiert um zu gucken, ob noch alles funktioniert. Deshalb sah es bei uns gestern Abend am Teich so aus


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Apr. 2022)

im kleinen sah es vor Ostern so aus,die beiden großen alten ehemaligen "Stützbalken" unter der Folie konnte man nach 15 Jahren per Hand zu "Blumendünger" zerbröseln/zerreiben

am großen haben die ersten Seerosen das erste Laub oben und die Viviparus "rasen" durch den Teich, __ Fieberklee und __ Blutauge sind von Amphibientümel runter gekommen um den morgen umziehenden __ Macropoden erst mal ein paar "Unterstände" zur Verfügung zu stellen. Heute ziehen erst Mal die Koboldkärpflinge in den großen Teich um, die sind schon "alle im Eimer"

gestern ist mir beim Rasenmähen auch noch der "Rasenmäher" verreckt, scheint eindeutig ein "Kurbelwellenschaden" zu sein


----------



## Opa Graskop (18. Apr. 2022)

Moin,
hab heut mal die Wasserwerte gemessen.
PH-7,5
GH-10
KH-5
NO2 NO3 NH3/NH4 - alles 0
PO4-2
O2-8
Fe 0
Eisen, Karbonathärte und Gesamthärte sind etwas wenig, Phospat etwas viel.
Sollt ich da was tun?


Teich und Fische sind aber wohlauf.
   
LG
Silvio


----------



## Digicat (18. Apr. 2022)

Wassertemp.: 10,0°C, Luft: 6,9°C zu diesem Zeitpunkt war/ist es sonnig

Der Dateiname gibt über die Örtlichkeit Auskunft.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## troll20 (18. Apr. 2022)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Sollt ich da was tun?


Wozu?
Schwankungen werden eh mit steigen der Temperaturen,  dem Futter und der ..... von den Fischen kommen.


----------



## Turbo (18. Apr. 2022)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Phospat etwas viel.


Würde für einige Zeit die Wäsche nicht mehr im Teich waschen Silvio.
Dann bessert das automatisch.


----------



## krallowa (20. Apr. 2022)

Mahlzeit,

ich habe derzeit bräunliches Wasser im Teich.
Grün kenn ich jedes Jahr im Frühjahr, aber braun hatte ich noch nie.
Zu allem Überfluss ist auch noch die UV ausgefallen, neue ist bestellt.
Scheint undicht geworden zu sein, da fummel ich auch nicht rum, die wird ausgetauscht und gut ist es.
Mach später mal ein Bild vom braunen Wasser, wenn die Sonne es zulässt.
Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen, dachte schon an den Saharasand????

MfG
Ralf


----------



## PeBo (20. Apr. 2022)

Hallo Ralf, ich tippe auf Huminstoffe. Die sind aber normalerweise unschädlich für den Teich. Manche kippen sogar extra Huminsäure in den Koiteich um Krankheiten vorzubeugen oder um Schwebealgen zu bekämpfen.
Der Braunton verschwindet meist auch wieder von selbst, es sei denn, du hast einen großen Walnussbaum neben dem Teich.

Gruß Peter


----------



## krallowa (20. Apr. 2022)

Ok,

Walnuss ist nicht in der Nähe, woher könnte dieses Huminstoff kommen?
Hatte letztes Jahr wenig am Teich gemacht, weder große Wasserwechsel noch sonstige Umbauarbeiten, kann es daran auch liegen?
Sieht seltsam aus.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## PeBo (20. Apr. 2022)

Vielleicht sind deine Pflanzen im Teich gewachsen und (oder) du machst zu wenig Wasserwechsel?

Bei mir im Teich kenne ich den Effekt auch. Oder schau dir mal Fotos vom Teich von Ron @samorai oder von Willi @Knipser an, dort sieht man auch meistens einen Braunstich. Also alle mit einem Teich mit vielen Pflanzen und zusätzlich Koi im Teich.

Willkommen im Club 

Gruß Peter


----------



## bernias (20. Apr. 2022)

Neben unserem Miniteich wächst dieses:
 
Sieht sehr schön aus. Habe aber leider keine Ahnung, was das ist.
Wenn es mehr wird, darf ein Teil davon dann an den Rand des Teichneubaus umziehen.


----------



## Digicat (20. Apr. 2022)

Hundszahnlilie (Erythronium ‚Pagoda') ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## bernias (20. Apr. 2022)

Danke Dir Helmut.


----------



## Marion412 (21. Apr. 2022)

krallowa schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> ich habe derzeit bräunliches Wasser im Teich.
> Grün kenn ich jedes Jahr im Frühjahr, aber braun hatte ich noch nie.
> ...


Ist bei mir genauso, jedes Jahr wirkt der Teich braun, obwohl er sehr klar ist.


----------



## krallowa (21. Apr. 2022)

Hallo Marion,

ja, das kommt meinem Teich von der Färbung sehr nahe, danke.


Marion412 schrieb:


> st bei mir genauso, jedes Jahr wirkt der Teich braun, obwohl er sehr klar ist.


----------



## jolantha (22. Apr. 2022)

Marion412 schrieb:


> Ist bei mir genauso, jedes Jahr wirkt der Teich braun, obwohl er sehr klar ist.





krallowa schrieb:


> ja, das kommt meinem Teich von der Färbung sehr nahe, danke.


Dann hör ich jetzt auf, mich zu wundern, meiner sieht genauso aus


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Apr. 2022)

Bisschen gebuddelt.
Jetzt habe ich Rücken Steine raus und wieder rein.....war wohl ein bisschen viel


----------



## jolantha (23. Apr. 2022)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich Rücken Steine raus und wieder rein.....war wohl ein bisschen viel


Oooch, Du Armer. Man sollte ja auch nicht gleich so übertreiben. Die Arbeit läuft Dir doch nicht weg. 
Aber Du warst wirklich fleißig


----------



## troll20 (23. Apr. 2022)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich Rücken Steine raus und wieder rein


Ja wenn die im Alter immer lockerer im Rücken sitzen.... da fallen die schon mal raus 
Aber gut das du sie wieder rein gepuzzlet hast, sieht sonst immer so komisch aus  

Ach, und das zwischen Ergebniss kann sich doch sehen lassen


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Apr. 2022)

Erste Bild müsste eigendlich das letzte Bild sein.


----------



## Digicat (23. Apr. 2022)

Servus

Der Teich sieht heute bei dem nebeligen trüben Wetter auch trostlos aus ...

   

Da ich heute einen Liter Biobooster (Söll) in den Teich gekippt habe  habe ich Sichttiefen Objekte fotografiert
     
Kabel .................................... Skimmerrohr .................... Uferfalten

Ich erwarte mir durch diese Maßnahme solch einen klaren Teich wie im Jahr 2016
   

Zum Vergleich vom 18.04.2022
 

Bin gespannt ob das Mittelchen meine Erwartung erfüllt.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## RKurzhals (24. Apr. 2022)

Es wird grün - nicht nur um den Teich herum .


----------



## Opa Graskop (29. Apr. 2022)

Schönen Sonntag euch allen!


----------



## troll20 (29. Apr. 2022)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Schönen Sonntag euch allen!Anhang anzeigen 258472


Sollte das für uns alle reichen


----------



## Opa Graskop (29. Apr. 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Sollte das für uns alle reichen


Also den Grillkäse kannst du gerne haben.


----------



## Knipser (1. Mai 2022)

Hallo!
           
   
Langsam aber sicher kommst - 16° sind nicht gerade die Welt. Kühl und nass füllt den Bauern Scheun + Fass, nur das Nass fehlt. Leichte Algenblüte ist vorhanden. 13:00 Uhr geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Mai 2022)

so siehts nun in meinen Amphibientümpel aus  

MfG Frank


----------



## troll20 (3. Mai 2022)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> so siehts nun in meinen Amphibientümpel aus
> 
> MfG Frank


Ganz schön feucht. Hoffentlich ertrinken jetzt die ganzen Amphibien nicht


----------



## Turbo (3. Mai 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Ganz schön feucht. Hoffentlich ertrinken jetzt die ganzen Amphibien nicht


Für eine Verbesserung muss manchmal erst zerstört werden.
Viel Kraft und Motivation für dein Vorhaben Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Mai 2022)

Turbo schrieb:


> Für eine Verbesserung muss manchmal erst zerstört werden.
> Viel Kraft und Motivation für dein Vorhaben Frank


Hi Patrik,

nee, der wird net verbessert sondern wegen Schäden des Holzunterbaus und der 30 Jahren alten PVC Folie und dem vielem Magnolienlaub was laufend von der überagenden Magnoplia x soulangeana reinfiel wurde er abgerissen    - wird auch net mehr ersetzt da sich __ Molche auch im großen Teich tummeln seit die "großen Fische" ausgezogen sind

Muttern hat sich die rund 20qm2 ebene Fläche gleich als weitere Gartenbeete gesichert um wieder mehr Gemüse selber anzubauen

MfG Frank


----------



## janfo (3. Mai 2022)

@Knoblauchkröte
Wenn du stattdessen eine Wildblumenwiese anlegst, die Insekten anlockt tust du auch etwas für Amphibien
Oder einen Totholzhaufen, Steinhaufen oder ähnliches, als Überwinterungsquartier.
Aber ich denke mal du hast schon eine Idee was du mit der Fläche machst, es muss jedenfalls nicht immer nass sein um Amphibien zu unterstützen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Mai 2022)

Hi Jan,

zwischen dem aufgelösen Amphibientümpel und dem großen Teich liegt auf der alten teichfolie auch ein Steingarten der auch noch weg muß. Die ganzen Steinbrocken (bestimmt 2-3t) die da und im Teich verbaut sind/waren kommen auch erst mal alle als großer Haufen neben den noch stehenden, aber nun massiv verrottenden Kirschbaumstamm auf die Blumenwiese. Da haben dann auch __ Eidechsen und Co. was von

MfG Frank


----------



## janfo (3. Mai 2022)

Steinhaufen werden meist in ihrer ökologischen Bedeutung unterschätzt (als Sitzwarte für Vögel, als Nistplatz für Hummeln/Mäuse, als Aufwärmplatz für Insekten z.B. __ Libellen, Jagdrevier von __ Spinnen, als Überwinterungsquartier für Amphibien, Igel, Insekten. Sie schaffen auch für Pflanzen ein wärmeres Mikroklima in der nahen Umgebung und vieles mehr.
Auch wenn es bestimmt viel zu schleppen ist. Aber besser als die Steine abzutransportieren. Hört sich gut an!
Habe auch Steinhaufen im Garten. Ich finde, dass sie auch sehr schön anzusehen sind.

Früher gab es an jedem Acker Lesesteinhaufen, aus Steinen die aus dem Acker herausgelesen wurden, leider kaum noch zu sehen.

lg Jan


----------



## samorai (3. Mai 2022)

Ja Jan, das kann ich sehr gut bestätigen, an meiner Abstuetzung die als Gegen Gewicht zum Teich wirkt Zwecks Gefälle Grundstück, kann man im Sommer __ Eidechsen beobachten und es macht einfach Spaß auf Entdeckungs Tour im eigenen Garten zu gehen, eigentlich mehr unbewusst wie bewußt.
Das ist auch der eigentliche Sinn von Biotopen, es muß nicht immer im Wasser sein. 
Links ist dann der Teich


----------



## jolantha (4. Mai 2022)

Hab heute mal wieder das Skimmersieb leer gemacht. Da die __ Enten wie die Schweine auf meinen Schwimminseln rumaasen, war der
gesamte Teich voll mit __ Moos. Das Ergebnis war : 42 __ Schnecken im gesammelten Unrat
 

    
Diffuses Sonnenlicht durch den Wald scheinend

  
Der gesamte Teich ein bißchen trüb zur Zeit


----------



## Anja W. (5. Mai 2022)

Ja, ja, geb mit ihr mal alle an mit euren schön zugewachsenen Teichen... 

Hier sieht es noch so aus:
  

Nur der grüne Teich ist grün...
 

Dafür sieht die Azalee dieses Jahr richtig toll aus!


----------



## PeBo (6. Mai 2022)

Heute habe ich meine Mittagspause am Teich etwas verlängert — es war einfach viel zu schön.

Seit ein paar Tagen zeigen sich auch bei mir am Teich die ersten Blüten:
 

Der sonstige Bewuchs ist sehr unterschiedlich, auf der einen Seite sind die Pflanzen niedrig:
 

Auf der anderen Seite des Teiches mittelgroß:
 

Und im Filterbachlauf hoch:
 

Meine Fische verhalten sich auch völlig komisch. Erst sind diese sich am Sonnen:
 

Dann schwimmen sie schnell hintereinander:
 

bevor dann das große Jagen beginnt:
 
 
Es wird doch nicht schon wieder los gehen?


Ach ja, meinen kleinen Kohaku von Konishi wollte ich euch auch noch zeigen. Der ist leider noch sehr Fotoscheu und deshalb leider etwas unscharf:
 

Hier sieht man gut den Unterschied zwischen einem 80cm Jumbokoi und einem 20cm einjährigen Koi (Tosai):
 

Kein Wunder, dass er sich dauernd versteckt.

An meinen Oase Skimmer habe ich eine Halterung angebracht (das Ende einer Spülbürste). Dadurch kann ich den Korb jetzt einfach mit dem Kescher entnehmen:
 

Schön, dass die Teichsaison wieder begonnen hat, und man wieder viel Zeit am Teich verbringen kann.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Knipser (7. Mai 2022)

Hallo!
     
     
     
  Pflanzen explodieren bei dem Wetter. 10:00 Uhr geschossen. Willi


----------



## jolantha (7. Mai 2022)

@Knipser 
Willi, Deine Bepflanzung ist einfach ne Wucht. Gefällt mir richtig gut. 
Wenn ich das so sehe, könnte mein Teich davon auch noch etwas mehr vertragen


----------



## Knipser (7. Mai 2022)

Anne, ich danke Dir. Willi


----------



## Knipser (8. Mai 2022)

Hallo!
  Seerose (Pöstlingberg) kurz vorm blühen.
  __ Seefrosch in seinem Laich mit Fadenalgen.
13:00 Uhr geschossen. Willi


----------



## anz111 (8. Mai 2022)

Live Bild


----------



## Knipser (11. Mai 2022)

Hallo!  1-2 Tage noch und sie ist offen.
  __ Wasserkresse fängt an zu blühen.
    beim Füttern
12:15 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (11. Mai 2022)

Hallo!  Jung-Seefroschinvasion.
  Die adulten Übeltäter. Willi


----------



## janfo (11. Mai 2022)

Ist das __ Brunnenkresse was da überall wächst?


----------



## Knipser (11. Mai 2022)

Hallo!
__ Brunnenkresse auch __ Wasserkresse genannt, eines der besten Nährstoff-Zehrer. Wächst + zehrt auch im Winter. Willi


----------



## janfo (11. Mai 2022)

Danke, dann hab ich es richtig erkannt


Knipser schrieb:


> eines der besten Nährstoff-Zehrer.


Und dazu schmeckt es auch noch sehr gut 

Hab es ja auch im Teich gepflanzt, mal schauen wie es sich entwickelt


----------



## Knipser (11. Mai 2022)

janfo schrieb:


> Danke, dann hab ich es richtig erkannt
> 
> Und dazu schmeckt es auch noch sehr gut
> 
> Hab es ja auch im Teich gepflanzt, mal schauen wie es sich entwickelt


Ich habs auf einer Insel, Kois halten die Seiten kurz und fressen die Wurzeln von unten ab - sie lieben das Kraut und wächst sehr schnell nach. Willi


----------



## Turbo (11. Mai 2022)




----------



## Knipser (11. Mai 2022)

Hallo!
     
Trollblumen in Anmarsch; 19:20 Uhr geschossen. Willi


----------



## Opa Graskop (11. Mai 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Trollblumen in Anmarsch; 19:20 Uhr, Willi


Wie, der Renè hat ne nach ihm benannte Blume?

Ich will auch ne Opa-Blume!


----------



## lollo (11. Mai 2022)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Ich will auch ne Opa-Blume!


Aber pass auf, der Willi schießt die immer.


----------



## Knipser (11. Mai 2022)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Wie, der Renè hat ne nach ihm benannte Blume?
> 
> Ich will auch ne Opa-Blume!


Ach, die gibbet schon ewig. Willi

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 11. Mai 2022



lollo schrieb:


> Aber pass auf, der Willi schießt die immer.


Bestimmt weil Lothar nicht schissen will/kann. Ich grüße Dich. Willi


----------



## lollo (12. Mai 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> nicht schissen will


genau Willi, ich digitalisiere meine Bilder immer.


----------



## Knipser (12. Mai 2022)

lollo schrieb:


> genau Willi, ich digitalisiere meine Bilder immer.


Lothar, und hier kannst Du sie veröffentlichen, die Geschosse Deiner Digitalkamera. Bitte zeige was Du hast! Willi


----------



## BumbleBee (12. Mai 2022)

So tolle Pflanzenfotos wie so manch andere hier kann ich noch nicht beisteuern, hier in der Eifel geht das Jahr offenbar mal wieder später los als im Rest von Deutschland.  
Einzig die __ Gauklerblumen sprießen aus allen Löchern, die haben sich erstaunlicherweise letztes Jahr selbst gesäht am Seerosenteich und jedes abgebrochene Rhizomstückchen sprießt sofort zu neuer üppiger Pracht heran. Die scheinen sich hier echt wohl zu fühlen. 
Und das gelbe __ Pfennigkraut hat hier offenbar auch Idealbedingungen gefunden.

Alternativ zur mauen Flora kann ich vielleicht aber mit bunter Fauna punkten: 

 
 
 
 
 
 

Die kleinen Fischchen zwischendrin sind die Hardliner der letzten Brut, die haben ein fast trocken gefallenes Becken und die Flut überlebt. Ende November ist der Seerosenteich wegen eines großen Lochs im Boden über Nacht (nahezu) trocken gefallen. 
Da er deshalb saniert werden musste, habe ich sie in ein 2 Kubik Innenhälterungsbecken in den Wintergarten geholt. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt waren sie (ohne Fremdfütterung) 2-3 cm groß. Innerhalb von 4 Monaten sind sie mit Fütterung auf 15 - 20 cm gewachsen. Hätte ich nie gedacht. 
Sollte also jemand Interesse haben... die sind quasi aus Stahl und haben Potential. Wer Muddi und Vaddi sind kann ich nur ahnen, sie sind fast alle einfarbig in verschiedenen gelb oder braun Tönen, ein paar Metallic, ein paar mit Ginrin, ein paar wenige ganz Schwarze mit weißem Bauch. Wahrscheinlich der Mukashi Ogon (Marudoh) und der Chagoi (Dainichi), auf den Bildern 3 & 4 zu sehen.


Gestern habe ich die Abdeckung runter gebaut, alles nochmal gereinigt und die Düsen der Wasserauslässe in Richtung Kreisströmung optimiert. Hat funktioniert. Der ganze Schnodder auf der Oberfläche dreht munter seine Runden mitten im Teich, wo bedauerlicherweise kein Skimmer steht.


----------



## PeBo (12. Mai 2022)

BumbleBee schrieb:


> Der ganze Schnodder auf der Oberfläche dreht munter seine Runden mitten im Teich, wo bedauerlicherweise kein Skimmer steht.



Hi Jessy, du musst nur deine Kreisströmung noch weiter optimieren und richtig Gas geben, dann bildet sich ein Strudel.


Sehr schöner Teich und schöne Koi, gefällt mir!

Gruß Peter


----------



## jolantha (12. Mai 2022)

Da kann ich gut mithalten, mein Wald beglückt mich auch mal wieder
   
Mein Skimmer braucht 4-5 x am Tag eine Entleerung, und das Pumpenrad setzt sich auch laufend zu.


----------



## Knipser (12. Mai 2022)

Anne, was zeigst Du uns denn da, Milchsuppe mit Haferflocken? Willi


----------



## trampelkraut (12. Mai 2022)

Dachte mir ich könnte auch wieder mal ein paar Bilder machen.

__ Fieberklee
 

__ Kuckuckslichtnelke

   

Banane im Freien überwintert

 

Amerikanischer __ Flieder

 

Bilder vom Teich


----------



## BumbleBee (12. Mai 2022)

PeBo schrieb:


> Hi Jessy, du musst nur deine Kreisströmung noch weiter optimieren und richtig Gas geben, dann bildet sich ein Strudel.



Challenge accepted


----------



## jolantha (12. Mai 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Anne, was zeigst Du uns denn da, Milchsuppe mit Haferflocken? Willi


Jaaa, Willi, ist mein Frühstücksmüsli , alles Natur .


----------



## Knipser (12. Mai 2022)

Hallo!
     
     
Heute Abend beim Füttern. 19:45 Uhr geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (13. Mai 2022)

Hallo!
     
    Abendliches Füttern.
    19:15 Uhr geschossen. Willi


----------



## Ecki Holo (13. Mai 2022)

Bei uns blühen immer noch die Sumpfdotterblumen. Die Seerosen lassen sich noch weiterhin Zeit


----------



## Knipser (13. Mai 2022)

Hallo!
  Mein Teich im Zwielicht. 22:10 Uhr geschossen. Willi


----------



## Digicat (13. Mai 2022)

Sehr Idyllisch ... Schaut gut aus   .

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (14. Mai 2022)

Servus Willi

Sitzen dein Kuckuckslichtnelken in der Sumpfzone oder außerhalb des Teiches, aber doch stetig feucht ?
Detto dein __ Bachnelkenwurz ?

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (14. Mai 2022)

Servus Helmut!
Kuckucksnelken + __ Nelkenwurz streuen sich selbst rings um den Teich aus. Durch die Ufermatte, die rings um den Teich verlegt ist, haben diese ständig feuchte Füße. Willi


----------



## BumbleBee (14. Mai 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Anhang anzeigen 259269 Anhang anzeigen 259268 Anhang anzeigen 259267
> Anhang anzeigen 259266 Anhang anzeigen 259265 Abendliches Füttern.
> Anhang anzeigen 259264 Anhang anzeigen 259263 19:15 Uhr geschossen. Willi



Willi schießt wieder. 

Respekt, lieber Willi, da kann man nur staunen, wie weit die Natur bei Dir bereits ist. Wenn ich die Seerose betrachte, könnte man meinen, das Bild sei aus dem letzten Jahr. Meine Seerosen schlafen noch. Nur die Gregg´s Orange Beauty schiebt schon mal die ersten zarten Fühler nach oben.

  Pffff 



Eine kleine persönliche Erfolgsgeschichte habe ich dennoch, meine DIY Schwimminseln sind dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal nennenswert begrünt. Das hat jetzt zwei Jahre gedauert. Das __ Nadelkraut schickt sich endlich mal an, über den Sommer ins Wasser zu wachsen, das gelbe __ Pfennigkraut genau so, wie als hätte jemand einen Eimer umgekippt. 

Das Dauergemaule meines Göttergatten wegen der "langweiligen Abdeckungen" hat ein Ende ..Juhhuuuu!


Evtl. ist das eine Inspiration für alle diejenigen, die auch für ein bisschen Beschattung des Teiches sorgen und dem Unterschlupfbedürfnis der Fische nachgeben wollen.

 
 
 

(gerade eben "geschossen"  .. 08:00 Uhr)


----------



## Knipser (14. Mai 2022)

BumbleBee schrieb:


> Willi schießt wieder.
> 
> Respekt, lieber Willi, da kann man nur staunen, wie weit die Natur bei Dir bereits ist. Wenn ich die Seerose betrachte, könnte man meinen, das Bild sei aus dem letzten Jahr. Meine Seerosen schlafen noch. Nur die Gregg´s Orange Beauty schiebt schon mal die ersten zarten Fühler nach oben.
> 
> ...


Toll Jessy! Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Mai 2022)

BumbleBee schrieb:


> (gerade eben "geschossen"  .. 08:00 Uhr)


war auch grade am Teich...Kaffee am Morgen ist schon passend.

Glaube ich bring jetzt noch ein paar Bäume in den Wald.


----------



## BumbleBee (14. Mai 2022)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> war auch grade am Teich...Kaffee am Morgen ist schon passend.



In diesem Sinne


----------



## Digicat (14. Mai 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Servus Helmut!
> Kuckucksnelken + __ Nelkenwurz streuen sich selbst rings um den Teich aus. Durch die Ufermatte, die rings um den Teich verlegt ist, haben diese ständig feuchte Füße. Willi


Danke Willi

Dann werde ich die Kuckucksnelken  + __ Bachnelkenwurz bei mir in die manchmal geflutete (wenn der Teich übergeht) Sumpfzone setzen.
Nochmal nachfrage: Schattig, teils sonnig, volle Sonne ?
In meinem Fall wäre das volle Sonne von morgens bis am späten Nachmittag.
 
Würde dann im markierten Kreis platziert.

@ Jessy: Schöner Teich   
Meine Seerosen kommen zwar auch schon, aber so wie bei Willi brauchen sie noch einige Zeit.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (14. Mai 2022)

Helmut, Du weißt doch, die meisten  Blüten lieben Sonne. Mein Teich liegt zum Süden ausgerichtet, fast den ganzen Tag Sonne wenn sie scheint. Natürlich kann diese Richtung auch Nährboden für Algenblüten sein aber dafür ist mein Vliesfilter zuständig. Willi


----------



## BumbleBee (14. Mai 2022)

PeBo schrieb:


> Hi Jessy, du musst nur deine Kreisströmung noch weiter optimieren und richtig Gas geben, dann bildet sich ein Strudel.



Wie kann ich hier Videos einfügen?!  

(nein, es ist kein richtiger Strudel geworden. Aber fast!)


----------



## Knipser (14. Mai 2022)

BumbleBee schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 259290


Jessy, heute macht Pöstlingberg Anstalten aufzugehen
    9:30 Uhr geschossen. Willi


----------



## troll20 (14. Mai 2022)

BumbleBee schrieb:


> Wie kann ich hier Videos einfügen?!


Bei YouTube hochladen und dann hier den link einsetzen,  fertig


----------



## Stichling100 (14. Mai 2022)

Ich bin momentan in Urlaub in Graz.
Die __ Schnecken werden ( da es ja ein Naturteich ist) wohl 3 Tage ohne meiner Kontrolle überleben.


----------



## BumbleBee (14. Mai 2022)

BumbleBee schrieb:


> Challenge accepted



Nach 20 Minuten bei höchster Stufe Pumpe 1 und 80% Pumpe 2 ist eine Tendenz erkennbar...

Kreisströmung:





Wer auf jedenfall im Kollektiv kotzt, sind die Bakkis im Biofilter:





Und ja. Nächstes mal im Querformat


----------



## cafedelmar80 (14. Mai 2022)

Einmal ein Bildchen von oben...
Da freut man sich schon aufs Baden am Nachmittag. 
Die Pflanzwand (Gardena Vertikalgarten) an der Einhausung des Rieselfilters entwickelt sich inzwischen auch recht gut seit dem letzten Sommer.


----------



## Knipser (14. Mai 2022)

Stichling100 schrieb:


> Ich bin momentan in Urlaub in Graz.
> Die __ Schnecken werden ( da es ja ein Naturteich ist) wohl 3 Tage ohne meiner Kontrolle überleben.


Bestimmt. Willi


----------



## PeBo (14. Mai 2022)

BumbleBee schrieb:


> Nach 20 Minuten bei höchster Stufe Pumpe 1 und 80% Pumpe 2 ist eine Tendenz erkennbar...


Wow, da werden manche Partikel sicher auch schon zum Bodenablauf geführt!



PeBo schrieb:


> Hi Jessy, du musst nur deine Kreisströmung noch weiter optimieren und richtig Gas geben, dann bildet sich ein Strudel.



Ich dachte nicht, dass du das wörtlich nimmst — köstlich!

Gruß Peter


----------



## axel120470 (14. Mai 2022)

BumbleBee schrieb:


> Nach 20 Minuten bei höchster Stufe Pumpe 1 und 80% Pumpe 2 ist eine Tendenz erkennbar...
> es ist kein richtiger Strudel geworden. Aber fast!)


Wie hast Du das geschafft   

VG Axel


----------



## Knipser (14. Mai 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Jessy, heute macht Pöstlingberg Anstalten aufzugehen
> Anhang anzeigen 259291 Anhang anzeigen 259292 9:30 Uhr geschossen. Willi


Um 14:00 Uhr war sie dann so weit.
  Willi


----------



## Opa Graskop (14. Mai 2022)




----------



## axel120470 (14. Mai 2022)

Heute noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten am Teichrand gemacht. Die Wasserpflanzen habe ich gestern gesetzt. Jetzt müssen noch ein paar Pflanzen außerhalb des Teichs besorgt und gepflanzt werden und dann sieht das ganze schon fast ansehnlich aus. Dann kommt noch die Herausforderung, das Filtergebäude halbwegs gut zu verstecken/verkleiden/bepflanzen.

    

VG Axel


----------



## BumbleBee (15. Mai 2022)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Wie hast Du das geschafft
> 
> VG Axel



Ich hab zwei regelbare Pumpen:
die Aquaforte macht 30 Kubik/h max. und die zweite, eine Jetpumpe, macht 105 Kubik max.
Die Jetpumpe kann wirklich was, wenn ich die auf 100 % hochgefahren hätte, wäre der Effekt sicher noch besser aber ich habe ehrlicherweise ein bissi Sorge, dass mir dann die Rohre um die Ohren __ fliegen 
Im Normalbetrieb lasse ich die bei ca. 50% laufen, das ist eigentlich auch zu viel. Aber in dieser Einstellung dreht sich das __ Hel-X in der Biotonne wunderbar stet im Kreis und Ablagerungen am Boden werden minimiert. 

Auf den Auslass von der Aquaforte im Teich hab ich eine Reduzierung montiert um die Geschwindigkeit zu erhöhen. Zudem haben beide Auslässe je einen Gummi-Bogen drauf, den Bogen des Jetauslasses habe ich bei ca. 60° abgeschnitten, der Aquaforte Auslass hat 90° + die Reduzierung. Mit den Bögen kann man Strömungsrichtung gut beeinflussen.

Zudem hat der Teich ein ovale Form, das bringt natürlich auch nochmal was 




PeBo schrieb:


> Ich dachte nicht, dass du das wörtlich nimmst — köstlich!
> 
> Gruß Peter



Für solche Späße bin ich immer zu haben. Jetzt wo ich es oben higeschrieben habe, juckt es mich tatsächlich noch in den Fingern, die Jetpumpe auch noch auf 100% hochzufahren um dann den Effekt zu sehen.  

Also wenn Euch beim Nachmittagskaffee plötzlich die Brille beschlägt, dann wisst ihr, dass die Rohre den Quatsch hier nicht mitgemacht haben.




Knipser schrieb:


> Um 14:00 Uhr war sie dann so weit.
> Anhang anzeigen 259315 Willi


Ach wie herrlich Willi, ich bestaune gerne aus der Ferne. 

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 15. Mai 2022



axel120470 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 259348Anhang anzeigen 259349Anhang anzeigen 259350Anhang anzeigen 259351
> 
> VG Axel



Super Idee mit der abgetrennten aber doch integrierten Pflanzzone mit senkrechten Wänden. Wie weit unter der Wasseroberfläche ist die Wand des Pflanzgrabens? Hast Du Sand als Substrat? Echt ein interessantes Konzept, so kommen die Wasserschweine wenigstens nicht dazu, alles kaputt zu wuseln.


----------



## Knipser (15. Mai 2022)

Hallo Wasserpflanzen + Hummelfreunde!
  __ Bachnelkenwurz hat sein Flor fast aufgegeben, jetzt streut er sich aus
      dafür ist
__ Blutweiderich in Anmarsch. 9:30 Uhr geschossen. Willi


----------



## PeBo (15. Mai 2022)

An meinem Teich ist alles etwa 2 Wochen später, als am Teich von Willi @Knipser .
Dennoch freue ich mich jetzt über die ersten __ Lilien:
 

Kaum zu glauben, aber zwischen den nächsten beiden Fotos liegen ziemlich genau ein Monat Wachstum:

  

Gruß Peter


----------



## axel120470 (15. Mai 2022)

BumbleBee schrieb:


> Super Idee mit der abgetrennten aber doch integrierten Pflanzzone mit senkrechten Wänden. Wie weit unter der Wasseroberfläche ist die Wand des Pflanzgrabens? Hast Du Sand als Substrat? Echt ein interessantes Konzept, so kommen die Wasserschweine wenigstens nicht dazu, alles kaputt zu wuseln.


Hallo Jessi,

genau das war mein Gedanke, das die Wasserschweine nicht alles durchwühlen.
Die Wand des Wassergrabens ist ein Kunststoffwinkel 120 x 120 mm. Die Kante des Winkels ist von -8 cm bis  -1cm ansteigend. Den Winkel habe ich mit Ufermatte überzogen ( Teichseite ) und auf der Teichfolie angeklebt . Zusätzlich habe ich die Winkel mit Seilen gegen Abrutschen gesichert. 
Damit das Sand Lehm Substrat nicht unter dem Winkel ausgespült wird, habe ich zusätzlich noch  Vlies unter den Sand gemacht.
   

VG Axel


----------



## Chelmon1 (15. Mai 2022)

Heute  mal ein paar aktuelle Bilder von unserem Teich.
Es grünt. 
     

Die Rasselbande futtert wieder genüsslich und das Wasser wird trüb.

 
Bald wird der Filter wieder angeworfen. Aber erst kommt noch die mini PV-Anlage aufs Dach vom Holzlager.

Viele Grüße an alle und einen schönen Sonntag.


----------



## Opa Graskop (15. Mai 2022)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Bald wird der Filter wieder angeworfen. Aber erst kommt noch die mini PV-Anlage aufs Dach vom Holzlager.


Moin, gute Entscheidung!
Ich überleg gerade mir noch eine 2. "Guerilla-PV-Anlage" zu kaufen...
Mehr Geld kann man auf Dauer nicht sparen.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 15. Mai 2022

Ich hoffe bei meinem neuen Projekt auf weiteres Energie-Einspar-Potential.
 
Wir werden sehen sprach der Blinde...  
LG
Silvio


----------



## krallowa (15. Mai 2022)

Ein herrlicher Sonntag


----------



## Ecki Holo (15. Mai 2022)

Heute noch einige Kürbispflanzen und Blumen auf dem Markt gekauft  
Der Teich hat mir zum Glück das aufsalzen nicht allzu lange krumm genommen


----------



## Knipser (15. Mai 2022)

Ecki Holo schrieb:


> Heute noch einige Kürbispflanzen und Blumen auf dem Markt gekauft Anhang anzeigen 259431
> Der Teich hat mir zum Glück das aufsalzen allzu lange krumm genommen
> Anhang anzeigen 259432


Ecki, sehr schön mit Geschmack. Willi


----------



## Chelmon1 (15. Mai 2022)

Ecki Holo schrieb:


> Der Teich hat mir zum Glück das aufsalzen allzu lange krumm genommen


Hi Ecki,
Anderenfalls hättest du ja so etwas machen können.


----------



## Stichling100 (15. Mai 2022)

Heute hatte es in meinem Teich über 30grad  . Ich habe mir sorgen um die __ Frösche gemacht, aber gottseidank leben alle noch.


----------



## PeBo (15. Mai 2022)

Stichling100 schrieb:


> Heute hatte es in meinem Teich über 30grad


Wie und wo misst du? Ist das so ein schwimmendes Badethermometer?

Das ist vermutlich nur die Oberflächentemperatur. Weiter unten im Teich ist es bestimmt kühler.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Stichling100 (15. Mai 2022)

Ja bei mir ist das ein Badethermometer.


----------



## samorai (15. Mai 2022)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Ich hoffe bei meinem neuen Projekt auf weiteres Energie-Einspar-Potential.


Ist die Solar Dusche für den Teich?


----------



## Stichling100 (15. Mai 2022)

Und ich muss mich korrigieren:
1. Ich habe Erdkröten im Teich.
2. Sind das noch Kaulquappen und keine erwachsenen __ Kröten.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 15. Mai 2022

In diesem Thread kommen auch mal Neuigkeiten aus meinem Teich.
Momentan hats schon 25grad im Teich seitdem die Sonne weg ist. Alle Kaulquappen leben noch.
Am Donnerstag kam Kahnschneckenbesatz in den Teich.
Muss mal Wasser nach füllen werde ich noch Morgen machen.


----------



## samorai (15. Mai 2022)

Hier noch ein paar andere Perspektiven auf meinem Teich Dschungel


----------



## Stichling100 (15. Mai 2022)

Es kommen auch Fotos von mir. 

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 15. Mai 2022

Hier noch Fotos.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 15. Mai 2022

Und noch...


----------



## Marion412 (15. Mai 2022)

Wenn ich euere Fotos von eueren Teichpflanzen sehe überfällt mich immer der Neid.   
Obwohl ich dieses Frühjahr etwas unterstütze und auch nicht gross artig saubergemacht habe , bin ich da noch weit entfernt.
Meine Sumpfiris hat von 5-6 Stück nur 1 eine Blüte , dafür hat die Mummel dieses Jahr 2 Blüten und bekommt gerade ein neues schönes Blatt, die anderen werden ganz blass und durchsichtig, habe ich jetzt mal etwas Dünger an die Wurzel gepackt.
Seit 4 Wochen gibt es eine Wochendosis Harnstoff und Zucker , bei regelmässigen Tests kein N3 oder N4 nachweisbar .
Kaum Algen , dafür reichlich Mulm der aufsteigt, denn ich aber auch nur oberflächig wegmache und auch Mulmnester zulasse an den Pflanzen, da dort viel Leben herrscht.
Bei den meisten Pflanzen dich ich vor 3 bzw letztes Jahr gesetzt habe ist kein nennenswertes Wachstum festzustellen , jedenfalls bei denen die überlebt haben 

Heute die ersten Jungfische entdeckt, hoffe das die meisten verputzt werden, die Moderlischen sind seit Wochen am Laichen, da wird mir Angst und Bange 
Meine Schwimminseln kümmern vor sich hin , jetzt habe ich etwas Kokoserde darauf verteilt und __ Brunnenkresse ausgesät in der Hoffnung das sie nur ein wenig wie bepflanzte Schwimminseln aussehen.


----------



## BumbleBee (15. Mai 2022)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Hallo Jessi,
> 
> genau das war mein Gedanke, das die Wasserschweine nicht alles durchwühlen.
> Die Wand des Wassergrabens ist ein Kunststoffwinkel 120 x 120 mm. Die Kante des Winkels ist von -8 cm bis  -1cm ansteigend. Den Winkel habe ich mit Ufermatte überzogen ( Teichseite ) und auf der Teichfolie angeklebt . Zusätzlich habe ich die Winkel mit Seilen gegen Abrutschen gesichert.
> ...


Wow eine wirklich gelungene Konstruktion.  
Sieht super aus. Jetzt heißt es nur noch 
"Zurücklehnen und zuschauen wie es immer weiter noch schöner wird "


----------



## Stichling100 (15. Mai 2022)

Schöner Teich aufjedenfall. Wenn die Pflanzen bei dir schlecht wachsen solltest du einen Fe Test machen.
Meine Wasserpflanzen fühlen sich gut, habe einen Fe Test gemacht, viel Fe im Teich.


----------



## Marion412 (15. Mai 2022)

Stichling100 schrieb:


> Schöner Teich aufjedenfall. Wenn die Pflanzen bei dir schlecht wachsen solltest du einen Fe Test machen.
> Meine Wasserpflanzen fühlen sich gut, habe einen Fe Test gemacht, viel Fe im Teich.


Auch kein Fe, bei mir ist alles niedrig. Von PH über GH , mein Leitungswasser vom Versorger ist weich und bringt mir auch keine Nährstoffe oder Mineralien.
Meine Seerosen und __ Hechtkraut bekommen 2-3 in der Session extra Düngerkugeln mit Eisen an die Wurzeln gepackt.
Mit dem Zucker/Harnstoff sehe ich ja schon eine Verbesserung , da die meisten Pflanzen überlebt haben und doch schon etwas gewachsen sind.
Ansonsten sitze ich auf meinen Händen, trinke Kaffe und warte ab.


----------



## BumbleBee (15. Mai 2022)

Marion412 schrieb:


> Auch kein Fe, bei mir ist alles niedrig. Von PH über GH , mein Leitungswasser vom Versorger ist weich und bringt mir auch keine Nährstoffe oder Mineralien.



Kenne ich. Wir haben hier das gleiche Problem.
Nach fernmündlicher Erleuchtung durch unseren Forumsalchimisten Rüdiger pimpe ich mein Teichwasser seit ca einem Jahr mit Mineralsalzen. In erster Linie wegen den Fischen, die fanden KH 2 und GH 3 nicht so dolle.

Ein angenehmer Nebeneffekt ist, dass es offenbar auch den Pflanzen gefällt. Meine Mickerflora sprießt endlich mal. Und hier ist bis heute auch viel Kaffee durch die Kehle geflossen.

Wenn Du also in der nächsten Saison immernoch abwartend und Kaffee trinkend auf Deinen Händen sitzt, könntest Du es damit versuchen.


----------



## Stichling100 (16. Mai 2022)

Das gute bei mir ist, das ich keine Fische haben kann und deshalb nicht auf so viel achten muss. Die Pflanzen wachsen gut, die __ Schnecken haben genug Nahrung, alle Wandermuscheln leben noch. Ist halt ein Naturteich geworden. Es werden diese Woche mehr Wasserpflanzen in den Teich kommen, da ich meinen Teich "Grüner" machen will. Außerdem habe ich bemerkt das es im Teich keine Stickmückenlarven mehr gibt.


----------



## BumbleBee (16. Mai 2022)

Stichling100 schrieb:


> Das gute bei mir ist, das ich keine Fische haben kann und deshalb nicht auf so viel achten muss. Die Pflanzen wachsen gut, die __ Schnecken haben genug Nahrung, alle Wandermuscheln leben noch. Ist halt ein Naturteich geworden. Es werden diese Woche mehr Wasserpflanzen in den Teich kommen, da ich meinen Teich "Grüner" machen will. Außerdem habe ich bemerkt das es im Teich keine Stickmückenlarven mehr gibt.



Ich finde es lobenswert,  dass Du realistisch betrachtest das realisierst was für Dich möglich ist. Ein Naturteich ist wunderschön und bietet, wie Du schon sagst, auch viele nennenswerte Vorteile. 



Was hab ich schon Nerven gelassen an den Teichen. Die sind auch wunderschön, so lange alles läuft. Aber die Probleme passieren getreu nach Murphy immer genau dann, wenn man

A) im Urlaub ist
B) bereits mitten in deiner anderen Baustelle feststeckt
C) Sonntags abends gegen 22 Uhr 

Gestern abend habe ich festgestellt, dass die Pumpenkammer am Seerosenteich unten völlig verbeult unfd zerrissen ist. Frag mich, wie das passieren kann.  Jetzt habe ich immerhin den Übeltäter für den Wasserverlust gefunden.


----------



## Stichling100 (16. Mai 2022)

Es kommen wieder mal Bilder  . Vom Teich in der Früh.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 16. Mai 2022



BumbleBee schrieb:


> Ich finde es lobenswert,  dass Du realistisch betrachtest das realisierst was für Dich möglich ist. Ein Naturteich ist wunderschön und bietet, wie Du schon sagst, auch viele nennenswerte Vorteile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Größere Teiche bieten mehr Arbeit. Ich bin irgendwie auch froh das ich keinen Teich im Garten graben darf. ( Weil unter dem Garten ist eine Garage.)

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 16. Mai 2022

Es kommen noch Fotos.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 16. Mai 2022

Ich habe die Libellenlarve gefunden.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 16. Mai 2022

Meine Katze hat sich wieder gedacht aus dem Teich zu trinken.


----------



## Knipser (16. Mai 2022)

Hallo! 
    Kleine Seefrösche.
        Pöstlingberg kommt jetzt schlag auf schlag, viele Knospen sind schon unterwegs.
11:30 Uhr geschossen. Willi


----------



## BumbleBee (16. Mai 2022)

Wie schön, Willi. Das Wetter tut sein Bestes, damit uns die Vegetation quasi überrollt.
Man muss bald aufpassen, dass man nicht zu lange auf einer Stelle stehen bleibt, sonst wachsen einem selbst noch Wurzeln aus den Füßen. 

Wenigstens kommt ab heute mal ein bissi Giesswasser von oben ..


----------



## Stichling100 (16. Mai 2022)

Morgen ist bei mir in Wien regen angesagt. Finde ich nicht schlecht, dann steigt das Wasser im Teich wieder.
Momentan hats 25 Grad im Teich.


----------



## samorai (16. Mai 2022)

Hallo @Marion412!
Es gibt einen kleinen Unterschied zwischen den beiden Teichen, deinem und meinem, der heißt Luft Eintrag.
Wasser Pflanzen und  Land Pflanzen funktionieren eigentlich gleich, beide Arten brauchen Luft. 
Nur die Wasser Pflanzen ziehen sich das Medium Luft aus dem Wasser.
Die sperlichen Algen in deinem Teich produzieren am Tag richtigen Sauerstoff durch Photosynthese, Nachts leider nur Stickstoff und verbrauchen den am Tag gewonnen Sauerstoff wieder. 
Dh deine höheren Pflanzen im Teich müssen sich innerhalb von 24 Stunden immer wieder umstellen. 
Ein Luftpumpe mit möglichst großen Ausstroemer kann dieses ändern. Bei 24/7 Betrieb sind die Bedingungen für ein Pflanzen Wachstum Tag und Nacht ideal.


----------



## Knipser (17. Mai 2022)

Hallo Seerosenfreunde/innen!
 
Pöstlingberg im Dreierpack. 12:30 Uhr geschossen. Willi


----------



## jolantha (17. Mai 2022)

Wunderschön @Knipser


----------



## Marion412 (17. Mai 2022)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo @Marion412!
> Es gibt einen kleinen Unterschied zwischen den beiden Teichen, deinem und meinem, der heißt Luft Eintrag.
> Wasser Pflanzen und  Land Pflanzen funktionieren eigentlich gleich, beide Arten brauchen Luft.
> Nur die Wasser Pflanzen ziehen sich das Medium Luft aus dem Wasser.
> ...


Ich dachte das Luftsprudler mir das CO2 austreiben , deshalb habe ich keinen drin. 
Habe noch einen Oase Oxytex hier rumstehen , den könnte ich noch reinstellen.


----------



## Knipser (17. Mai 2022)

Marion412 schrieb:


> Ich dachte das Luftsprudler mir das CO2 austreiben , deshalb habe ich keinen drin.
> Habe noch einen Oase Oxytex hier rumstehen , den könnte ich noch reinstellen.


Ja dann rein damit, damit CO2 aus der Luft rein kommt, unsere Luft besteht zu 0,04% (400 ppm) aus CO2. Willi


----------



## Stichling100 (18. Mai 2022)

Ich habe mir ne Zwergrohrkolbe gekauft.
Jetzt habe ich eine Frage an euch. Muss man die Zwergrohrkolbe wirklich in Zone 3 Pflanzen oder kann ich die auch neben dem Teich pflanzen?

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 18. Mai 2022

Ich habe auch ne __ Zwergseerose gekauft. Da war noch Erde drauf und jetzt ist die ganze Erde auf dem Grund. Ist das schlimm?


----------



## krallowa (18. Mai 2022)

Moin,
die Bande hat, wie immer, Hunger:
 
MfG
Ralf


----------



## krallowa (18. Mai 2022)

Hier mal ein Foto von meinem Biotop, komplett unabhängig vom Teich. Kein Filter, keine Pumpe. Gespeist vom Regenrohr am Anbau. Platz für __ Frösche, Lurche, __ Libellen, __ Molche und was sonst noch möchte


----------



## Chelmon1 (18. Mai 2022)

Heute blüht meine __ Iris versicolor zum ersten mal. Man konnte zusehen, wie sie die Bütenblätter innerhalb einer haben Stunde entfaltet hat.
 
Die hatte ich, glaube ich, 2018 zusammen mit einer I. kaempferi gepflanzt.
Letztere hat auch Knospen und ich hoff, dass die uns auch noch mit Blüten beglückt.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 18. Mai 2022

Die Sumpfiris blüht dieses Jahr unglaublich üppig. Nur, dass da überhaupt kein Sumpf ist.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (18. Mai 2022)

Hallo, wißt ihr, was das für ein Raubvogel ist, at einen Spatz erwischt und zerhackt. 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## axel120470 (18. Mai 2022)

Könnte ein Sperber sein


----------



## Digicat (18. Mai 2022)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Könnte ein Sperber sein


Würde ich auch so sehen.
Sperber bevorzugen Singvögel als Beutetiere.








						Der Sperber: Pfeilschneller Jäger am Futterhaus  - NABU
					

Der Sperber ist eine Art „Mini-Habicht“. Seine waghalsigen und rasanten Jagdmanöver versetzen in Staunen.



					www.nabu.de
				




Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (18. Mai 2022)

Hallo Koifreunde/innen!
      
     
Abendliches Gejage beim Füttern. 19:30 Uhr geschossen. Willi


----------



## Stichling100 (19. Mai 2022)

Hab gestern das Wasser in meinem Teich nachgefüllt. Ich glaub das die Kaulquappen, wenn es mit diesen Temperaturen weiter geht, sehr schnell vollständig erwachsen werden.


----------



## Digicat (19. Mai 2022)

Stichling100 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir ne Zwergrohrkolbe gekauft.
> Jetzt habe ich eine Frage an euch. Muss man die Zwergrohrkolbe wirklich in Zone 3 Pflanzen oder kann ich die auch neben dem Teich pflanzen?
> 
> Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 18. Mai 2022
> ...


Du hast doch den __ Zwergrohrkolben deshalb gekauft wegen der nährstoffzehrenden Wirkung. Wenn du jetzt den Zwerg-__ Rohrkolben außerhalb des Teiches setzt verlierst du die Wirkung.
Hättest besser die Zwergseerose mit dem Topf in den Teich getan. Wo bekommst den jetzt einen Lehm her als Pflanzsubstrat ? 
Versuche die Zwergseerose im Erdreich am Grund einzusetzen. Falls sie aufschwimmen will, lege einen Stein auf das eingegrabene Wurzelwerk. Wenn sie sich verwurzelt bleibt sie eh unten.
Den Springbrunnen würde ich nicht mehr aufdrehen. Seerosen wollen nicht dauer besprinkelt werden. 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Goldkäferchen (19. Mai 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Würde ich auch so sehen.
> Sperber bevorzugen Singvögel als Beutetiere.
> 
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank, ich glaube auch, daß es ein Sperber war.


----------



## BumbleBee (19. Mai 2022)

@Knipser welches Substrat und welche Körbe (wenn überhaupt) hast Du für Deine wunderschönen Seerosen verwendet?


----------



## Knipser (19. Mai 2022)

Guten Morgen Jessy!
Je 4 Seerosen in 4 Stück gelöcherte 80x40x28cm Speiskübeln nur mit Lehm/Gartenerdegemisch + obendrauf Kies gepflanzt. Diese 4 Kübeln sind im Filtergraben 6x1,2x0,5m (LxBxT) versenkt. Düngen mit Seerosen-Düngerkegeln. Willi


----------



## troll20 (19. Mai 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Wo bekommst den jetzt einen Lehm her als Pflanzsubstrat ?


Komm her, hier liegen noch so gut 20m³ rum   

müssen nur händisch aus dem Boden geholt werden


----------



## Digicat (19. Mai 2022)

Nicht ich brauch den Lehm, sondern der User Stichling100 für seine Seerose ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## troll20 (19. Mai 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Nicht ich brauch den Lehm, sondern der User Stichling100 für seine Seerose ...
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Helmut


Ach Helmut, Zier dich nicht, das reicht gewiss für euch beide


----------



## Knipser (19. Mai 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Komm her, hier liegen noch so gut 20m³ rum
> 
> müssen nur händisch aus dem Boden geholt werden


oder bei mir im Garten 50cm unterm Mutterboden, erst sandiger Lehm dann Lehm aber nur für mein Eigenbedarf. Willi


----------



## Knipser (19. Mai 2022)

Hallo!
           
  Heute Abend beim Füttern. 17:00 Uhr geschossen. Willi


----------



## Marion412 (19. Mai 2022)

Ich habe Katzenstreu genommen, das klumpt . Ist reines Lehm , ganz billige Sorte .


----------



## Knipser (19. Mai 2022)

Marion, Hauptsache reiner Lehm. Willi


----------



## Knipser (20. Mai 2022)

Hallo!
  Trollblume öffnet sich, erste in diesem Jahr.
     
Pöstlingberg wird von Tag zu Tag schöner. 11:30 Uhr geschossen. Willi


----------



## Ecki Holo (20. Mai 2022)

_View: https://youtube.com/shorts/TqukAwyERhE?feature=share_


----------



## Knipser (21. Mai 2022)

Hallo!
     
  Morgendliche Fütterung.
  Trollblume.
  Gauklerblume.
  __ Nelkenwurz (Mai Tai).
10:15 Uhr geschossen. Willi


----------



## Europa (21. Mai 2022)

Gestern hat der Wind sehr viele Holunderblüten in den Teich geweht  
Und mein __ Wasserstern hat dadurch auch die "Blüten" wie ich sie mir beim Namen vorgestellt habe.


----------



## Knipser (21. Mai 2022)

Hallo!     
      
      
  Abendfutter. 19:15 Uhr geschossen. Willi


----------



## PeBo (21. Mai 2022)

Hallo Willi, der Speicherplatz auf dem Server ist begrenzt.
Meinst du nicht, es wären ein paar Fotos zu viel, wenn du nicht nur täglich deine Temperaturwerte mit Fotos garnierst, deine Seerosenfotos täglich mehrfach postest und jetzt auch hier noch 18 Fotos am Tag (ob gelungen oder misslungen) von der


Knipser schrieb:


> Morgendliche Fütterung.


und


Knipser schrieb:


> Abendfutter. 19:15 Uhr geschossen. Willi


uns präsentierst? Meinst du das interessiert hier viele?

Es gibt auch noch andere Teiche.

Gruß Peter


----------



## axel120470 (21. Mai 2022)

PeBo schrieb:


> Hallo Willi, der Speicherplatz auf dem Server ist begrenzt.
> Meinst du nicht, es wären ein paar Fotos zu viel, wenn du nicht nur täglich deine Temperaturwerte mit Fotos garnierst, deine Seerosenfotos täglich mehrfach postest und jetzt auch hier noch 18 Fotos am Tag (ob gelungen oder misslungen) von der
> und
> uns präsentierst. Meinst du das interessiert hier viele. Es gibt auch noch andere Teiche.
> ...


Genau die selben Gedanken hatte ich auch schon.


----------



## Knipser (22. Mai 2022)

PeBo schrieb:


> Hallo Willi, der Speicherplatz auf dem Server ist begrenzt.
> Meinst du nicht, es wären ein paar Fotos zu viel, wenn du nicht nur täglich deine Temperaturwerte mit Fotos garnierst, deine Seerosenfotos täglich mehrfach postest und jetzt auch hier noch 18 Fotos am Tag (ob gelungen oder misslungen) von der
> 
> und
> ...


1. Für moderne Server kein Problem.
2. Liebhabern interessiert das schon.
  __ Spaltgriffel

Willi


----------



## Digicat (22. Mai 2022)

Guten Morgen Peter


PeBo schrieb:


> Es gibt auch noch andere Teiche.


Danke Peter für deine Zeilen.

Ja, aber es posten doch immer nur die selben User ihre Teiche und Pflanzen.
Ich sehe mir die immer sehr gerne und erfreue mich an deren Bilder.

Also wenn Mangel am Speicherplatz wäre, hätte @Joachim sicher schon paar Worte darüber geschrieben.

Insofern macht bitte so weiter ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## PeBo (22. Mai 2022)

Joachim schrieb:


> Speicherplatzbedarf
> 
> Bitte jetzt keiner mit "Speicher kostet doch heute nichts mehr"   DOCH, und zwar richtig Geld wenn man einen Server mietet.


Hallo Helmut, leider finde ich jetzt den Beitrag nicht mehr, aber das war hier schon Thema. Und nach dem Forumsumzug wurde von Joachim geschrieben, dass die Bildergröße und Anzahl testweise nicht begrenzt würde. Eventuell müsse da eine Regelung erfolgen.

Ich bezog mich hauptsächlich auf die von Willi gestern eingestellten Fotos seiner Abendfütterung Link
Wenn dort irgendwelche farbenfrohe Koi in Nahaufnahme bei der Futteraufnahme zu sehen wären, aber stattdessen 11 teilweise unscharfe, grünstichige, nichtssagende Fotos mit gleichem Motiv.

Da hätte auch ein Foto genügt.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Opa Graskop (22. Mai 2022)

Moin, ich bin da voll bei Peter.
Warum man 3x am Tag ein Photo von dem selben Hausdach postet erschließt sich mir nicht. Auch ich lade ja ab und zu ein Bild von meiner Messeinrichtung hoch. Aber mehrmals täglich? Erfreut sich da dann wirklich wer dran?
Ich schau mir lieber Fotos von Teichen und seinen Bewohnern an. Aber es sollte schon zu erkennen sein, was uns der Künstler damit sagen will.
Ich kontrolliere meist mehrmals die Qualli meiner Bilder vor dem hochladen. Und wähle nur die für mich Schönsten aus.
Anders herum steht es mir auch nicht zu
die Fotos anderer zu kritisieren, denn auch meine Bilder werden nicht jedem gefallen.....
Schönen Sonntag
Silvio

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 22. Mai 2022

Ach ja, vielleicht hilfreich. Wenn ich dran denke, rödle ich die Pixelanzahl der Bilder vor dem hochladen mit einem kleinem Programm immer etwas runter.


----------



## Digicat (22. Mai 2022)

Servus Silvio



Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Warum man 3x am Tag ein Photo von dem selben Hausdach postet erschließt sich mir nicht.


Mach ich ja auch .... es soll das Wetter zeigen das eben morgens, mittags und abends herrscht. Mit zahlenmäßigen Wetterdaten kann sich doch keiner etwas vorstellen.
Ich finde die Bilder aussagekräftiger.



Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Ich schau mir lieber Fotos von Teichen und seinen Bewohnern an.


Auch ich.
Auch können mal Bilder unscharf sein. Passiert halt manchmal.



Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Ach ja, vielleicht hilfreich. Wenn ich dran denke, rödle ich die Pixelanzahl der Bilder vor dem hochladen mit einem kleinem Programm immer etwas runter.


Genaus so halte ich es auch. Jedes Bild wird vor dem Hochladen mit FixFoto von mir verbessert und verkleinert. Meine Bilder werden 1000 Pixel in der Höhe maximal.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## troll20 (22. Mai 2022)

Ihr habt Sorgen......

Mein Arzt meinte zu mir,  ich sollte ab sofort nur noch 1 Liter Kaffee trinken. Seit dem Frage ich mich: ob er meint vor, zu oder nach den Mahlzeiten.
Egal, solange wie ich dabei den Teich im Blick habe....
 
Da draußen heut ein bissel frisch ist mit 14° überlege ich welchen der Eisbären ich nun den Wintermantel ausziehe. Erst dann kann ich überlegen mal Bilder von der Baustelle "Teich" zu machen. 

Aber vorher brauch ich noch nen  zum wach werden.


----------



## PeBo (22. Mai 2022)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Ich kontrolliere meist mehrmals die Qualli meiner Bilder vor dem hochladen. Und wähle nur die für mich Schönsten aus.


Genau Silvio, genauso macht es ja die überwiegende Mehrheit der User. Da wird auch mal das schönste Detail ausgewählt und das Foto zugeschnitten.

Es geht mir hier auch nicht um die Anzahl von Fotos innerhalb eines Beitrags, da kommen bei mir auch schon mal 10 Fotos zusammen. Allerdings bestimmt nicht mit dem selben Motiv.

Als positives Beispiel will ich hier mal den Beitrag von Jessica @BumbleBee von vor 40 Minuten verlinken.
Da sind auch viele Fotos, werden aber interessant mit einem aussagekräftigen Text moderiert. Die Fotos sind offenbar zugeschnitten und das Motiv ist klar erkennbar. So macht ein Beitrag spaß und ist interessant.

Gruß Peter


----------



## axel120470 (22. Mai 2022)

PeBo schrieb:


> Als positives Beispiel will ich hier mal den Beitrag von Jessica @BumbleBee von vor 40 Minuten verlinken.
> Da sind auch viele Fotos, werden aber interessant mit einem aussagekräftigen Text moderiert. Die Fotos sind offenbar zugeschnitten und das Motiv ist klar erkennbar. So macht ein Beitrag spaß und ist interessant.


Und genau das ist der Punkt. Natürlich hat Willi auch schöne Fotos dabei, aber eben oft genug immer wieder die gleichen. Auch seine Koi sind nicht wirklich zu erkennen. Jessica‘s aber schon.

Ich betrachte die Beiträge hier meist auf einem 6“ Handy Display. Im Temp. Thread hab ich dann schonmal das Problem , das ich diese roten, digitalen Zahlen nicht lesen kann ( nur wenn ich das Foto anklicke, dann geht’s)  , solche Kleinigkeiten führen dann meinerseits dazu , das ich nicht mehr genau hinsehe. 
Nun ja, wir werden sehen.

VG Axel


----------



## Olli.P (22. Mai 2022)

Hi,

das Wasser ist noch grün, aber seht selbst...............

Und ja, der Pflanzenteich ist ein wenig kleiner geworden, die flache Zone ist weg, da sie eh fast immer komplett durchgegfroren war.......


----------



## Chelmon1 (22. Mai 2022)

Hallo Teichfreude,
Nachdem ich gestern die mini-PV-Anlage installiert und in Betrieb genommen habe, ist jetz auch der Filter mit UV-Klärung wieder am Laufen.
Und es sieht schon wieder etwas bunter aus, am Teich und im Garten.


----------



## big al (22. Mai 2022)

Ist nur ein kleiner Goldfischtümpel, aber ich zeig ihn trotzdem :


----------



## Digicat (22. Mai 2022)

Was heißt nur ... sei nicht so bescheiden ...

Ein Bild mit mehr Wasser wäre eine Sensation  



Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## troll20 (22. Mai 2022)

Bevor ich noch mehr gemobbt werde, hier ein paar Baustellenbilder:
      

Baustellen Über- und Bewachung ist auch regelmäßig anwesend.


----------



## big al (22. Mai 2022)

So sah der Teich im März aus. 
Da ist etwas mehr Wasser zu sehen.

 

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 22. Mai 2022

Und hier noch ein Bild von der anderen Seite.
Klein aber übervölkert. Und die Goldis sind täglich dabei, die Situation zu verschlimmern.


----------



## samorai (22. Mai 2022)

Hallo René! 
Wozu brauchst du denn einen Bewacher, ist doch schon ein Hochsicheitstrakt


----------



## Knipser (23. Mai 2022)

Hallo!
     
    Heute Morgen mein Unkraut am Teich.
10:00 Uhr geschossen. Willi

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 23. Mai 2022



PeBo schrieb:


> Hallo Willi, der Speicherplatz auf dem Server ist begrenzt.
> Meinst du nicht, es wären ein paar Fotos zu viel, wenn du nicht nur täglich deine Temperaturwerte mit Fotos garnierst, deine Seerosenfotos täglich mehrfach postest und jetzt auch hier noch 18 Fotos am Tag (ob gelungen oder misslungen) von der
> 
> und
> ...


Hallo Peter.
EHTS


----------



## Knipser (23. Mai 2022)

PeBo schrieb:


> Hallo Willi, der Speicherplatz auf dem Server ist begrenzt.
> Meinst du nicht, es wären ein paar Fotos zu viel, wenn du nicht nur täglich deine Temperaturwerte mit Fotos garnierst, deine Seerosenfotos täglich mehrfach postest und jetzt auch hier noch 18 Fotos am Tag (ob gelungen oder misslungen) von der
> 
> und
> ...


Du und Deine 2 Kollegen suchst fieberhaft nach meinen Fehlern und das schon länger - schon erniedrigend. Manchmal frag ich mich warum machst du hier noch weiter. Nein, das hab ich mir aus dem Kopf geschlagen, weil ich so viel Zuspruch von ehrlichen Kollegen habe. Willi


----------



## krallowa (23. Mai 2022)

Moin,

so lange die Admins sich nicht einmischen würde ich sagen 
Bleibt entspannt, nicht jedem gefällt alles.
Bis dahin

MfG
Ralf


----------



## PeBo (23. Mai 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Du und Deine 2 Kollegen suchst fieberhaft nach meinen Fehlern und das schon länger - schon erniedrigend.


Willi, ich will dir doch nicht Schaden.
Ich bin durchaus ein harmoniebedürftiger Mensch und habe keine Feinde. Ich habe mich auch schon wieder beruhigt. Lerne einfach mit Kritik umzugehen  

Ich sag jetzt nichts mehr 

Gruß Peter


----------



## anz111 (23. Mai 2022)

Erstes Violett am Teich:


----------



## Biko (23. Mai 2022)

Hier blüht sich schon einiges!
      

Manches ist schon verblüht und wird bald Samen. 
 

Und ganz viel muss demnächst zurück geschnitten werden. 
   

Liebe Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## Biko (23. Mai 2022)

Habe jetzt noch ein wenig mein „__ Pfennigkraut“ (aca __ Brunnenkresse) zurückgeschnitten und jetzt ist mal Zeit für


----------



## Marion412 (25. Mai 2022)

Zurückzuschneiden gibt es bei mir im Teich nichts  
Mal ein paar Fotos aus anderer Perspektive
    
Ich habe eine Unterwasserpflanze die wie feines Gras wächst, hängt natürlich voll Mulm, ich hoffe man kann sie erkennen. Das ist das einzigste das richtig gut wächst und sich fast überall ausbreitet.
 
Und ich habe einen fliegenden Koi im Baum hängen.


----------



## Turbo (26. Mai 2022)

Mal eine Foto in die andere Himmelsrichtung. 
Für einmal ohne Teich.
Der Himmel war heute ganz speziell.

 
Wünsche allen einen schönen Abend.


----------



## axel120470 (26. Mai 2022)

Sitze gerade am Teich .
26 Std. nach zusetzen der Neuen noch alles in bester Ordnung   
      

VG Axel


----------



## PeBo (26. Mai 2022)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Sitze gerade am Teich


Sehr schön, bis vor kurzem habe ich das auch noch getan:
 

 

Auch alles bestens


----------



## Biko (26. Mai 2022)

PeBo schrieb:


> Sehr schön, bis vor kurzem habe ich das auch noch getan:
> Anhang anzeigen 260378
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 260377
> ...


Woher kommt deine Beleuchtung? Von unter der Terrasse?
Sieht toll aus!


----------



## PeBo (26. Mai 2022)

Biko schrieb:


> Woher kommt deine Beleuchtung? Von unter der Terrasse?


Hallo Hans-Christian, das hast du richtig erkannt.

Unter der Terrasse befindet sich ein 5m langer wasserfester LED Strip mit transparentem Silikon befestigt und auch komplett eingehüllt.

Vorher hatte ich 3 Strahler, aber so gefällt es mir wesentlich besser. Der Streifen ist jetzt schon zwei Jahre so montiert.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Turbo (27. Mai 2022)

PeBo schrieb:


> Unter der Terrasse befindet sich ein 5m langer wasserfester LED Strip mit transparentem Silikon befestigt und auch komplett eingehüllt.


Hallo Peter

Der LED Strip beleuchtet auch gleich alle Gräser auf der hinteren Uferseite?

Bin zurzeit an der Planung der Erweiterung meines Beleuchtungskonzepts beim Teich.


----------



## PeBo (27. Mai 2022)

Turbo schrieb:


> Der LED Strip beleuchtet auch gleich alle Gräser auf der hinteren Uferseite?


Hallo Patrik,
na klar beleuchtet er das Teichumfeld, dafür wurde er montiert.
Um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen, der LED Strip ist über der Wasserlinie (ca. 5cm) montiert und das Licht wird zusätzlich von der Wasseroberfläche gespiegelt.

Da diese LED Streifen meistens mit 12 Volt Gleichstrom arbeiten, kann man diese gefahrlos in Wassernähe positionieren.

Es ist immer ein schöner Effekt, wenn man von der Sichtlinie aus (in meinem Fall die Terrasse) die Lichtquelle nicht wahrnimmt (indirekte Beleuchtung). Eine großflächige Lichtquelle hat den zusätzlichen Vorteil, dass es kaum einen Schattenwurf gibt. Schattenwurf kann aber andererseits, bei der Gartenbeleuchtung mit punktförmigen Lichtquellen durch Bodenstrahler an ausgesuchten Objekten, auch einen sehr interessanten Effekt ergeben.

Gruß Peter

PS: Wenn ich heute Abend daran denke, mache ich mal ein Foto von der Teichseite aus.


----------



## Turbo (27. Mai 2022)

Danke Peter

Hast mir sehr weitergeholfen. 
Wirkt toll.
Für mich aber zu hell.
Wie viele Lumen Lichtleistung hast du ca. beim LED Strip?

Möchte die Wasserfläche schwach beleuchten. Für das wäre LED super.
Die Gräser, Steine etc. aber einzeln anleuchten und aus dem Dunkel der Nacht herausheben.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Mai 2022)

es wird nach der herbstlichen Räumaktion langsam wieder grüner  (die Rundschwanzmacropoden bekommen ufernah langsam mehr Deckung)

MfG Frank


----------



## PeBo (27. Mai 2022)

Turbo schrieb:


> Für mich aber zu hell.
> Wie viele Lumen Lichtleistung hast du ca. beim LED Strip?



Der Strip ist angegeben mit 1200 Lumen. Auf dem Foto wirkt das heller und kalttoniger als es in Wirklichkeit ist!

Für Beleuchtung im Garten achte darauf, dass die LED in warmer Lichtfarbe sind (2700 bis 3000 K). 
Farbwechsel macht für mich keinen Sinn, ich habe damit experimentiert, aber dann sehen alle Pflanzen krank oder welk aus. Einzige Ausnahme sind grüne und gelbe Farbtöne. Mir persönlich gefällt aber Warmweiß am besten.
Aber die Strip’s gibt es ja auch dimmbar und mit Fernbedienung.

Gruß Peter


----------



## axel120470 (27. Mai 2022)

Nachdem Peter eben zu Besuch war und seine Drohne im Gepäck hatte , hier mal ein Luftbild meines Grundstücks.
 
Und des Teichs
 

VG Axel

PS.: Danke Peter


----------



## DbSam (27. Mai 2022)

Ja, Peter ist ein lieber, netter und auch manchmal ein sparsamer Mensch. 

btw:
Muss ich unbedingt mal wieder hin und ihm den Bierkeller leer trinken ...


VG Carsten

PS:
Manchmal übertreibt er aber auch arg.
Dann spart er sogar an der Auflösung bei den Bildern. 

PPS:
Axel, das ist ja fast wie bei mir:
Man sieht gar keinen großen Baufortschritt ...


----------



## axel120470 (27. Mai 2022)

DbSam schrieb:


> Axel, das ist ja fast wie bei mir:
> Man sieht gar keinen großen Baufortschritt


 Das liegt wohl an der Auflösung


----------



## PeBo (27. Mai 2022)

DbSam schrieb:


> Muss ich unbedingt mal wieder hin und ihm den Bierkeller leer trinken ...



Das blöde ist nur, dass da zurzeit mehr alkoholfreies Bier lagert als alkoholhaltiges Bier. Ich weiß nicht, ob du damit zufrieden wärst.
Ich bin eher so der Typ „Weinliebhaber“.

Wenn du bei deinem nächsten Besuch nicht ganz so kurzfristig reinschneist wie letztes Mal  , besorge ich auch gerne für dich ein paar Flaschen Bier. Sag aber auf jeden Fall Bescheid, falls du den Mann deiner Frau auch mitbringen möchtest, dann besorge ich lieber einen ganzen Kasten  



DbSam schrieb:


> Dann spart er sogar an der Auflösung bei den Bildern.


Das ist ja auch ein Oldtimer, also eher die „Tante Ju“ unter den Drohnen. Und sparsam war ich da leider auch nicht, in den Anfangszeiten haben die auch ein Vermögen gekostet.
Wenn man da mit der Zeit gehen will, kann man sich jährlich neu eindecken.



axel120470 schrieb:


> Nachdem Peter eben zu Besuch war



Ja, hat wieder richtig Spaß gemacht. Das nächste Mal bestellst du nur am besten besseres Wetter 

Und deine neuen Koi sehen in Natura noch besser aus, als schon auf den Fotos.

Gruß Peter


----------



## DbSam (27. Mai 2022)

PeBo schrieb:


> Das blöde ist nur, dass da zurzeit mehr alkoholfreies Bier lagert


Oh je, das grenzt ja fast an Missbrauch von Lagerkapazität ...
Das kann ich dem Mann meiner Frau gar nicht erzählen, da kriegt der sich gar nicht wieder ein.


PeBo schrieb:


> Wenn du bei deinem nächsten Besuch nicht ganz so kurzfristig reinschneist wie letztes Mal


Ich versuch auf jeden Fall, mich früher anzumelden.
Hanau steht irgendwann im Sommer an, Du "liegst ja dann auf der Strecke". 
Wenn ich vorher daran denke, dann kann ich auch einen guten roten Franzose mitbringen.

VG Carsten

PS:
So ein altes Fluggerät?
Aber wenigstens hat die alte Tante schon einen Farbfilm im Kurbelkasten.


----------



## PeBo (27. Mai 2022)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hanau steht irgendwann im Sommer an, Du "liegst ja dann auf der Strecke".


Hi Carsten, bist jedenfalls herzlich eingeladen! Ich stocke dann auch extra meinen Biervorrat auf   .

Gruß Peter


----------



## trampelkraut (27. Mai 2022)

Als Moderator möchte ich die Herren Teichbauer darauf hinweisen das Alkohol keine Probleme löst!


----------



## Turbo (27. Mai 2022)

Hicks….


----------



## DbSam (27. Mai 2022)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Als Moderator möchte ich die Herren Teichbauer darauf hinweisen, dass Alkohol keine Probleme löst!


Aber so als ganz normaler Roland trinkst Du sicherlich ein Bierchen mit. 
Schau in den Nachbarthread, der Axel ist ganz allein ...

VG Carsten


----------



## PeBo (27. Mai 2022)

Biko schrieb:


> Woher kommt deine Beleuchtung? Von unter der Terrasse?


Hier kann man es gut erkennen:
 


PeBo schrieb:


> PS: Wenn ich heute Abend daran denke, mache ich mal ein Foto von der Teichseite aus.


 

So sieht es aus normalem Betrachtungswinkel aus, man sieht nur die Spiegelung auf dem Wasser.


Turbo schrieb:


> Für mich aber zu hell.



Jetzt in der Dämmerung kommt die Lichtfarbe und Intensität besser rüber:
 

Gruß Peter


----------



## DbSam (27. Mai 2022)

Turbo schrieb:


> Für mich aber zu hell.
> Wie viele Lumen Lichtleistung hast du ca. beim LED Strip?
> 
> Möchte die Wasserfläche schwach beleuchten. Für das wäre LED super.


Na ja, wie Peter schon geschrieben hat, wofür gibt es Dimmer?
Da gibt es ja für jeden Zweck und vorhandenen Anlage entweder eine eigene Lösung oder eine zur Integration.

Ansonsten ist eine Teichbeleuchtung immer _relativ _kompliziert, bzw. erfordert wegen Spiegelungen und anderen Effekten eine genauere Planung.
(Bei Peter passt das alles so, denn "Normalbürger" sehen den Teich immer von der Terrasse oder seitlich davon, also fast niemals den Streifen an sich.)

Ebenso ist die Auswahl der LED-Streifen etwas begrenzt, wenn der Streifen im Wasser liegen soll/muss oder er der Sonne und/oder dem Regen ausgesetzt ist.
Bei kurvig und im Wasser wird es dann ganz schwierig, bin da auch noch am Schauen ...

Da Peter die 12V angesprochen hatte:
Das Zeugs gibt es natürlich auch alles mit 24V. Das ist gerade bei größeren Entfernungen und größerer Leistung von Vorteil, da der Kabelquerschnitt geringer ausfallen kann. Aber das ist ja allgemein bekannt, denk ich so ...


VG Carsten

PS:
Und weil der Roland es angesprochen hatte ...
War eben unten im Bierkeller:
Für den Mann meiner Frau ist nur noch eine Palette Bier vorrätig:
 

Ich muss immer mit der Aluflasche ganz rechts auskommen ...
Aber pssst und nicht weitersagen, sonst geht mein guter Ruf den Bach runter.


----------



## Turbo (27. Mai 2022)

DbSam schrieb:


> Na ja, wie Peter schon geschrieben hat, wofür gibt es Dimmer?
> Da gibt es ja für jeden Zweck und vorhandene Anlage zur Integration eine Lösung.


Salü Carsten

Bin auch am abklären. So einfach wie gedacht ist es nicht.
Habe bei Peters Teich die Lumen auf 3000 geschätzt. Nicht auf 1200.
Will die Beleuchtung auf und unter dem Holzrost in die Somfy Fernbedienung des Sonnenstoren integrieren.
Möchte nicht eine separate Fernbedienung für den LED Strips.
Diese würde direkt unten am Holzdeck aber nicht im Wasser montiert.
Vielleicht brauche ich doch eine Automation mit verschiedenen Szenen für die Gartenbeleuchtung.  

Von Somfy gibt es Dimmer Funkaktoren welche hinter der Steckdose verbaut werden können
Will das ganze nicht über das Tablet bedienen.
Da muss ich mich aber noch durchlesen.

Habe an sowas gedacht.








						LED Outdoor-Flexband, 24V, 10W/m, IP68, warmweiss
					

Isolicht




					www.isolicht.ch


----------



## DbSam (28. Mai 2022)

Hhhhmmm, von Somfy bin ich nicht so sehr begeistert.
Habe letztes Jahr die Steuerung der Wintergartenfenster ersetzen müssen und bin da auf Grund einiger Dinge weg von Somfy.
Dies ist aber nur meine eigene höchstpersönliche und total subjektive Meinung zu Somfy.

Wenn es nur um LED-Beleuchtung ohne Tablet geht, dann wäre das vielleicht etwas für Dich:
Ein Touch Wanddimmer auf Funkbasis.
Funktioniert für vier Lichtkreise und drei Lichtszenarien können (übersteuerbar) fest hinterlegt werden.
(Gibt es aber auch mit Drehknopf und Batterie für einen Lichtkreis)

Beispiele für dazugehörige Repeater/Aktoren:
Repeater (unterschiedliche Leistungen)
Aktoren
Pro Kreis können mehrere Repeater/Aktoren zugewiesen werden.
Es gibt auch Handsender, wenn man das Zeugs vom Terrassentisch oder aus dem Bierkeller oder von sonstwo im Empfangsumkreis steuern möchte.
Trafo ist noch erforderlich ...

Die Repeater merken sich die letzte Einstellung auch bei einem Stromausfall. Bei den Aktoren weiß ich es nicht, habe ich nicht im Einsatz.
Und ja: Licht muss ohne Handy oder Tablet funktionieren, da bin ich bei Dir.


VG Carsten

PS:
Dein Band finde ich persönlich als bissel finster, aber könnte so gehen.
Ich installiere lieber etwas leistungsfähigeres und würde dimmen.
Im Bedarfsfall hat man so etwas mehr Licht und gedimmt halten die LEDs zumindest theoretisch etwas länger. 

Laut Beschreibung ist dieses Band mit eben angebotenem Repeater dimmbar.


----------



## Turbo (28. Mai 2022)

Habe den LED Strips nur kurz überflogen. 
IP 67 oder IP 68 und dimmbar. 
Muss erst mal das Lichtkonzept fertig machen, bevor ich mich um Details wie Leuchtentyp kümmere. 
Mit jedem Tag kommt eine zusätzliche Leuchte dazu. 
Aber weniger ist häufiger mehr,


----------



## BumbleBee (28. Mai 2022)

@PeBo wow!! eine absolut geniale Idee mit dem Strip unter der Terrasse.  
Das werde ich bei mir auch so umsetzen. 
Alle bisherigen Versuche ein bisserl zu akzentuieren waren immer viel zu hell und viel zu sehr "on the spot". Deine Umsetzung gefällt mir sehr gut, indiekt und gemütlich.

Top. Ich werde berichten. Danke


----------



## Turbo (28. Mai 2022)

@Jessica

Schaue dir doch das an.




__





						PHILIPS HUE Outdoor Set + Outdoor Sensor LED Light-Strip - Interdiscount
					

PHILIPS HUE Outdoor Set + Outdoor Sensor LED Light-Strip günstig bei Interdiscount kaufen. Bis 20 Uhr bestellt, morgen geliefert!




					www.interdiscount.ch
				




Braucht aber noch die Philips Hue Bridge Und vermutlich noch das ein oder andere Teil. Sofern du nicht mit dem Handy ein und ausschalten willst. 
Da gibt es auch einen praktischen mobilen Handschalter oder hübschen Wandschalter mit dem du diverse Leuchten ein-/ausschalten und dimmen kannst.
Nicht günstig. Aber echt spassig.








						Verwandle Deinen Außenbereich mit smartem Licht | Philips Hue CH
					

Mit unserer LowVolt-Kollektion smarter Außenleuchten kannst Du ganz einfach ein smartes Lichtsystem installieren, erweitern und erleben.




					www.philips-hue.com
				












						Smarte Außenbeleuchtung – Hue Outdoor | Philips Hue CH
					

Installiere Außenleuchten, die sich mit dem intelligenten Philips Hue Beleuchtungssystem verbinden lassen, und genieße endlose Möglichkeiten, Deinen Außenbereich mit Licht zu beleben.




					www.philips-hue.com
				




Diese Lösung ist vermutlich für mein neues Lichtkonzept im Garten gesetzt.

Ach ja…. Ikea hat auch eine Lösung welche mit Philips Hue kompatibel ist. Ob auch im Outdoor Bereich weiss ich nicht. Aber sicher preiswerter.


----------



## Biko (29. Mai 2022)

Mir gefällt die Variante von Peter auch sehr gut, speziell weil bei dort eine große Terrasse direkt am Teichufer ist und sich diese als Leuchtenplatzierung anbietet. Sieht wirklich toll aus!
Bei mir ist die Ausgangslage eine etwas andere, deshalb habe ich 2 Spots seit letztem Herbst in Betrieb. Einer in 50 cm, den anderen in 100cm Tiefe. Mache heute Abend mal Fotos, um euch das Leuchtbild zu zeigen. Für mich perfekt. 
Mein System war übrigens recht günstig im Vergleich. 
LED Poolbeleuchtung Unterwasser für Aufstellpool, 20W RGB Dimmbar Farbwechselnde Einhänge Poolscheinwerfer mit APP-Kontrolle, Kompatibel für Stahlrahmen & Stahlwandpool,IP68 Wasserdicht,8m Kabel,12V https://www.amazon.de/dp/B09QC7LFMP/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_2E43DTT18672S6S5Z6AR

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 29. Mai 2022

PS: passt bei mir aber nur, weil ich ausschließlich senkrechte Teichwände habe.


----------



## DbSam (29. Mai 2022)

Hier nochmal Hans-Christians Link und diesmal funktionierend, anklickbar und auch ohne den Referrer von Amazon:
LED Poolbeleuchtung




VG Carsten


PS:

Hhhm, schön und schön klein, aber eben halt mit Smartphone und App.
Nichts für mich, schade.
Auch die HUE von Philips, schöne Lampen, aber neben der Cloud sogar mit eingebauter Abhörwanze ...

Na ja, also nee, die kommen bei mir nicht ins Haus ...


----------



## Turbo (29. Mai 2022)

DbSam schrieb:


> Auch die HUE von Philips, schöne Lampen, aber neben der Cloud sogar mit eingebauter Abhörwanze ...


Habe ich mir auch überlegt. Musst das Alexa, Gogle etc. Zeugs nicht integrieren.


----------



## DbSam (29. Mai 2022)

Nenne mich gern paranoid ... 
... aber sobald da eine App und/oder die Cloud dahinter hängt, da wird 'abgeschnorchelt' was nur geht.
Auch ohne Integration funken die nach Hause, wenn man nicht per Firewall eingreift. (Davon gehe ich immer bis zum Gegenbeweis aus.)

Also wird zu Hause alles - jedenfalls so weit irgendwie möglich - so gebaut, dass alles möglichst ohne irgendeinen Anbieter auskommt.
Es bringt ja nichts, wenn ich im Browser mit AdBlock, NoScript, etc. unterwegs bin und am anderen Ende alles 'rausblase'.
Es bleiben leider auch so noch genug Schlupflöcher für das Abfließen von Daten/Informationen übrig.

Deswegen: Mein Licht bleibt noch zu Hause. 


VG Carsten


----------



## PeBo (29. Mai 2022)

Hallo Hans-Christian @Biko , dies ist eine gute Möglichkeit eine Unterwasserbeleuchtung nachträglich zu installieren, sogar ohne die Folie zu beschädigen. Du kannst die Leuchten ruhig auch schon mal tagsüber fotografieren und zusammen mit deinen Fotos vom Abend hier zeigen. Mich interessiert, wie auffällig oder unauffällig diese im Teich sind.
Schön finde ich auch die Möglichkeit, die Leuchten zum Reinigen einfach aus dem Teich zu nehmen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Turbo (29. Mai 2022)

DbSam schrieb:


> aber sobald da eine App und/oder die Cloud dahinter hängt, da wird 'abgeschnorchelt' was nur geht.


Roboterstaubsauger, Zahnbürste, Beleuchtung, Photovoltaik Wechselrichter etc. gehören ins Gäste Netzwerk und nicht ins Netzwerk wo ich mich rum tummle.
Alexa, etc kommen mir nicht ins Haus, wobei Siri beim iPhone und Apple Tablet schon mal, wenn auch ungenutzt, im Haus sind.
Aus diesem Grund will ich die Beleuchtung mit separaten Schaltern und nicht via App am Handy steuern. Da gibt es etwas schönes, spritzwassergeschützt.
Mehr Sorgen macht es mir, wie ich den Tv, wenn dieser dann mal ersetzt werden muss absichere.
Port schliessen und gut ist?

Aber sind wir doch offen. Früher oder später wirst du nicht mehr um das Internet der Dinge rum kommen.

Bei den Leuchten können sie gerne mal absaugen. Na dann wissen sie halt, das die Leuchte am Bach von... bis..  in dieser RGB Farbe geleuchtet hat.
Mein Auto würde heute schon dem Haus sagen, er fährt jetzt los, in fünf Minuten ist er Zuhause.
Damit das “Haus“ die Beleuchtung einschaltetet und die vordefinierte Musik abspielt.
Wer braucht das schon.

Wir sind schon heute kontrolliert wie blöd.


----------



## DbSam (29. Mai 2022)

IoT?
Der Buchstabe "S" im Kürzel "IoT" steht für Sicherheit. 


VG Carsten

PS:
Genug off Topic, Thread frei für Teichbilder. 

PPS:
Ansonsten halt Vor- und Nachteile von IoT in einem extra Thread ...


----------



## Turbo (29. Mai 2022)

DbSam schrieb:


> Genug off Topic, Thread frei für Teichbilder.


Durch die Teichbilder sind wir ja auf dieses Thema gekommen.


----------



## Biko (30. Mai 2022)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hier nochmal Hans-Christians Link und diesmal funktionierend, anklickbar und auch ohne den Referrer von Amazon:


Danke!  


PeBo schrieb:


> Du kannst die Leuchten ruhig auch schon mal tagsüber fotografieren


Das geht irgendwie nicht, weil man sie tagsüber nicht sieht 
  
Gestern Abend hat es bei uns wolkenbruchartig geregnet. Werde Beleuchtungsfotos heute Abend machen. 

Aber dafür war heute Morgen der Tau auf der Blätter besonders schön


----------



## Biko (30. Mai 2022)

So, endlich ist es dunkel und nun kann ich auch ein paar Fotos von der Beleuchtung machen. Habe die Fotos nur schnell mit dem Handy gemacht, um einen Eindruck zu vermitteln. Zeitpunkt der Aufnahmen 23:00h. 
Die Farbe und Intensität der Beleuchtung lasst sich mittels App stufenlos steuern.
Aktuell 70% bei leicht oranger Lichtfarbe.
Schönen Abend euch allen!


----------



## troll20 (31. Mai 2022)

Das ist aber lieb von euch. 
Das ihr den Futterplatz von __ Reiher und co. so schön ausleuchtet.
Dann können die sich wenigstens über Nacht und ganz in Ruhe den Bauch voll schlagen.


----------



## Biko (31. Mai 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Das ist aber lieb von euch.
> Das ihr den Futterplatz von __ Reiher und co. so schön ausleuchtet.
> Dann können die sich wenigstens über Nacht und ganz in Ruhe den Bauch voll schlagen.


Die Beleuchtung ist ja nur an, wenn ich am Teich stehe. Die Fische sind völlig unbeeindruckt, wenn ich das Licht ein oder aus schalte.


----------



## DbSam (31. Mai 2022)

Biko schrieb:


> Die Beleuchtung ist ja nur an, wenn ich am Teich stehe.



Hhhhmmm, na ja ...

Daraus schlussfolgernd ergibt sich, dass wenn Du nicht am Teich stehst, alle anderen Mitbewohner und Gäste ins Schwarze schauen.
Also als so egoistisch hatte ich Dich bis gerade eben nicht eingestuft. 


VG Carsten
  

PS:
NFC am Koiteich. 
Manche machen Sachen ...

(  +  )


----------



## Biko (31. Mai 2022)

DbSam schrieb:


> Also als so egoistisch hatte ich Dich bis gerade eben nicht eingestuft.


Naja, ich mache ja auch die ganze Arbeit am Teich!


----------



## Marion412 (31. Mai 2022)

Am Teich sah es gestern aus wie auf einem Schlachtfeld. War eine junge Taube und der Übeltäter / Meuchler unser Graf Rotz/ denke Krähe. Graf Rotz wurde er von uns getauft , weil er sich benimmt als wenn alles hier ihm gehört.
Habe ihn auf der grossen Überwachungskamera überführt
  .


----------



## Chelmon1 (31. Mai 2022)

Der ist sicher mit diesem Grafen aus Transsylvanien verwandt. Oder er hat von ihm gelernt.


----------



## Opa Graskop (31. Mai 2022)

Hi, ich hab auch so Einen, aber der hinterlässt keine Spuren. Wenn die Luft rein ist sitzt er Stunden lang auf der Brücke und beobachtet.


----------



## troll20 (31. Mai 2022)

Jup, bei mir sitzen die auch. Zusammen mit Elstern und Eichelhäher.
Dabei beobachten sie die Tauben beim Baden. Würden ihnen aber bestimmt keine Feder krümmen. 
Dafür attackieren sie, sofern sie da sind den/ die __ Reiher. Und machen sich über die Brut von den kleinen Singvögeln her


----------



## Marion412 (31. Mai 2022)

Ich habe ihn schon beim Fische holen beobachtet und er pflügt die frisch geschlüpften __ Libellen  
Dann kommt er ständig mit Brötchen, Eierweck oder Kekse und tunkt die in den Teich , lässt natürlich die Hälfte übrig, angefressene Hühnerschenkel ,sogar einen angefressenen Frosch hat er schon hier angeschleppt.


----------



## Biko (31. Mai 2022)

Geisterstunde am Teich … gute Nacht allerseits!




_View: https://youtu.be/jWqMWFobjRI_


----------



## troll20 (1. Juni 2022)

Biko schrieb:


> Geisterstunde am Teich … gute Nacht allerseits!


Und wo waren die Geister?
Doch nicht etwa von den Raben ins Jenseits gebracht   
Habe bei mir Stundenlang auf der Lauer gelegen, aber keine Krähen mehr zu sehen gewesen  
Dafür mußten die Fischis heute im trüben Fischen.


----------



## Turbo (1. Juni 2022)

Die neue Teichbeleuchtung wurde heute geliefert.
In Kombination mit der alten Beleuchtung eine gefreute Sache.
Habe schon etwas an den Einstellungen rumgebastelt.


----------



## Knipser (3. Juni 2022)

Hallo!
    
  Trollblume
  Seerose. 10:00 Uhr geschossen. Willi


----------



## troll20 (5. Juni 2022)

So. Mal wieder was neues von: in und um den Teich. 
          und hier dir Reste vom schönen grünen Rasen


----------



## Kurt (5. Juni 2022)

Heut um 14:30 ging wieder einmal ein richtiger "Pfingststurm" los:  



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcHOFOhfQzo_

Innerhalb von Minuten waren über 10 cm nachgefüllt.
Bis auf ein Haufen Blätter im Schwimmbereich gehts dem Teich ganz gut


----------



## Marion412 (7. Juni 2022)

Dem Olivenbäumchen geht es dieses Jahr prächtig ,so viel Früchte hatte er noch nie.
Sogar die __ Taglilien haben schon die ersten Blüten geöffnet und teilweise blüht schon der __ Lavendel. Der Hauswurz fängt an zu blühen.
Robert sein Seerosenbaby bekommt ein Blatt  
Auf meinen hässlichen Schwimminsel, möchte nicht mal die __ Brunnenkresse wachsen , die ich vor ca. 4 Wochen ausgesät habe 
bei den Nachbarn aus der Teichschale einen hübschen Ableger mitgenommen, ein __ Blutauge wie ich recherchiert habe


----------



## anz111 (7. Juni 2022)

Ganz schön schlecht…


----------



## Chelmon1 (7. Juni 2022)

Dann will ich hier auch mal..
 
Bernsteinschnecken   
Colonel Welsh blüht zusammen mit __ Rosennymphe


----------



## Muckeltnadine (8. Juni 2022)

Ich musste unsere Seerose umsetzen, da die neuen Fische es toll gefunden haben sie auszureißen. Die Pflanzinsel habe ich auch bepflanzt (war ein Geschenk) und werde nun mal schauen wie sie zuwächst oder ob ich da noch optimieren muss. (Von der Optik her) 

Heute Morgen konnte ich wieder den Boden sehen und freue mich darüber, dass das Wasser klar ist und alle sich wohlfühlen. Außerdem konnte ich den __ Reiher verscheuchen, der sich an den Teich geschlichen hatte. 

Habt alle einen schönen Tag!


----------



## Chelmon1 (8. Juni 2022)

Muckeltnadine schrieb:


> Heute Morgen konnte ich wieder den Boden sehen


Noch ein Bodenseh !


----------



## Digicat (11. Juni 2022)

Servus

So schauts aus ....

     

Das Sumpf-__ Blutauge blüht
   

Und die __ Libellen geniessen nach den Regentagen wieder den Teich
 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## anz111 (11. Juni 2022)

Wasser klar = Dreck super sichtbar


----------



## Chelmon1 (11. Juni 2022)

Mein Flachwasserbereich ist klar.
  
Im tieferen ist es auch relativ klar.
   
und so sieht es an anderen Stellen aus.


----------



## PeBo (11. Juni 2022)

Bei mir ist der Teich auch klar, man sieht es auf Fotos trotzdem nicht, da das Wasser so spektakulär spiegelt:
 
Gruß Peter


----------



## DbSam (11. Juni 2022)

Hast Du neuerdings Schrumpfkois?
Oder hast Du Dein Grafikprogramm mörderisch gequält und der Teich soll mit kleinen Fischen größer wirken?


VG Carsten


PS:
Oder es gab vorher lecker Karpfen Blau bunt.


----------



## PeBo (11. Juni 2022)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hast Du neuerdings Schrumpfkois?


Nein, aber du hast recht — große Koi gibt es leider nicht mehr im Teich 
Meine beiden (nachdem ich zwei Koi verkauft habe), im Teich verbliebenen großen Koi sind beide leider innerhalb 24 Stunden verstorben. Der Karashi Yamabuki hatte 58cm und der große Aka Matsuba war genau 80cm lang.

Also habe ich diese Woche nach Aufsalzen und einer Wartezeit noch drei neue Koi (alles Tosai von Konishi) zu meinen beiden noch lebenden kleineren Koi zugesetzt.

Später stelle ich Diese euch gerne vor!


DbSam schrieb:


> Oder hast Du Dein Grafikprogramm mörderisch gequält


So etwas macht doch nur einer hier  :







Gruß Peter


----------



## Digicat (11. Juni 2022)

Das tut mir Leid ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## samorai (11. Juni 2022)

Heute sieht das schon mal viel besser aus. 
 
Die Strömungspumpe läuft jetzt wieder 24/7, UV Lampe gestern noch gewechselt und etwas auf gezuckert. 
 
 
Ich finde der lacht so schön manchmal auch über Carsten seinen "schrägen" Kommentare mit PS und PPS.


----------



## DbSam (11. Juni 2022)

PeBo schrieb:


> große Koi gibt es leider nicht mehr im Teich
> Meine beiden (nachdem ich zwei Koi verkauft habe), im Teich verbliebenen großen Koi sind beide leider innerhalb 24 Stunden verstorben


Oh, das tut mir aber wirklich leid um Deine schönen Kois. 


Aber das ist doch seltsam ... - hast Du irgendeine Erklärung dafür?
Selbstmord wegen Liebeskummer scheidet als Grund höchstwahrscheinlich aus ...


Wenn ich richtig lese und versuche zu schlussfolgern:


PeBo schrieb:


> Also habe ich diese Woche nach Aufsalzen und einer Wartezeit noch drei neue Koi (alles Tosai von Konishi) zu meinen beiden noch lebenden kleineren Koi zugesetzt.


"... zugesetzt ..."
Oder hattest Du nach dem Verkauf die beiden kleineren Koi eingesetzt und dann sind die großen Koi wegen Kreuzverkeimung so schnell gestorben?

Wenn es so ist:
Bei zwei alten und zwei neuen Koi ist es aber irgendwie auch recht kompliziert, bzw. irgendwie seltsam mit Pilotfisch und ähnlichen Versuchen.
Und vermutlich ist bis jetzt auch noch nie etwas passiert ...
Selbst Quarantäne und langsames zuführen von Teichwasser zu den neuen Kollegen ist kein hundertprozentiger Garant ...


VG Carsten


PS:


PeBo schrieb:


> So etwas macht doch nur einer hier  :


Das war doch nur ein wirklich echtes Foto vom kleinen Axel in seinem großen Teich.
Da habe ich doch nun wirklich fast gar nichts dran gemacht, ich schwöre ... 
Vielleicht nur ein bisschen mit der Tiefenschärfe gespielt ...


PPS und nur so nebenbei:
Aber wenn man das Bild mit dem kleinen Kindergartenaxel so anschaut:
Cooler Schnappschuss. 



PPPS:


samorai schrieb:


> Ich finde der lacht so schön manchmal auch über Carsten seinen "schrägen" Kommentare


Oh je, Ron rüstet massiv auf ... 
Jetzt muss ich mir ja echt überlegen, was ich ihm in den Kommentaren so schreibe. - Sonst Kopf ab, oder schlimmer ...


----------



## PeBo (12. Juni 2022)

DbSam schrieb:


> Oder hattest Du nach dem Verkauf die beiden kleineren Koi eingesetzt und dann sind die großen Koi wegen Kreuzverkeimung so schnell gestorben?


Hallo Carsten, so war es nicht. Bei mir im Teich schwammen bis zum Frühling sechs Koi. Davon waren zwei Koi wirklich sehr groß (ca. 80cm) und zwei waren auf dem Weg ebenfalls schnell groß zu werden. Deshalb wollte ich meinen Besatz lieber etwas reduzieren. Ich will an meinem Teich zum Wohle der Bewohner nicht in eine Abhängigkeit von der Filteranlage kommen. Die Koi sollten bestenfalls bei Ausfall der Anlage auch mehrere Tage alleine klar kommen. Ob das Wasser in einem solchen Fall trübe wird, wäre mir mit erst einmal egal. 

Außerdem brauche ich für den Spaß am Hobby Teich kein Gewusel im Teich wie in einem Händlerbecken. Nebenbei sind noch __ Molche, __ Kröten, Libellenlarven, __ Wasserläufer und anderes Getier im Teich und denen will ich auch einen passenden Lebensraum geben.

Aus den genannten Gründen trennte ich mich also im Frühjahr von zwei Tieren. Von der Vermessung und Fotosession für den Verkauf, bei der mich Axel @axel120470 tatkräftig unterstützte (Danke nochmals!) habe ich ja hier berichtet.

Jetzt waren also nur noch vier Koi im Teich, wovon vor kurzem die beiden Großen gestorben sind. Innerhalb weniger Stunden stand Axel @axel120470 mit einem Medikament hier mit mir an dem Becken, in das ich die beiden kranken Tiere separiert hatte. Aber man sah schon an dem Zustand der Fische, dass die Erfolgsaussichten nicht allzu groß waren.

Nun waren also nur zwei kleine Koi im leicht aufgesalzenen Teich denen es augenscheinlich gut ging, die mir aber etwas einsam vorkamen.

Deshalb habe ich am Dienstag drei kleine Koi eingesetzt. Bis jetzt kann ich kein Scheuern und kein Springen feststellen, die Vergesellschaftung scheint geklappt zu haben. 

Bei mir im Teich sind nun fünf kleine Koi, wovon der Asagi von dem erfolgreichen Züchter Axel aus Dillenburg   der „größte“ ist mit rund 45cm.

Demnächst werde ich euch die Koi noch einmal unter dem „Neuzugänge Thread“ vorstellen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## DbSam (12. Juni 2022)

Hallo Peter,

danke für die Klarstellung.
Also ein "normaler" Krankheitsausbruch. Und welche, ist Dir hoffentlich bekannt.
Trotzdem schade um die schönen Kois.  

Obiger Text von mir war ja nur ein Versuch der Auslegung Deines ersten Beitrages dazu. 
Vor allem da mir bekannt war, dass Du einen überschaubaren Besatz hast.


LG Carsten


----------



## PeBo (12. Juni 2022)

Heute ist der fünfte Tag nach der Vergesellschaftung (dem Zusetzen der neuen Koi) und es gab erstmals Futter.

An Appetitlosigkeit leiden die jedenfalls nicht:
 

Jetzt werde ich beobachten, ob es weiterhin ruhig am Teich bleibt. Es bleibt spannend!

Gruß Peter


----------



## samorai (12. Juni 2022)

Im Teich alles wieder prima, Wasser ist für mich annehmbar klar. 
  
Seerosen gibt es auch, aber ich habe extra gewartet bis alle wieder zu sind   
   
Ist doch mal was anderes. 
Die Fischlies Bande fressen mir zur Zeit die Haare vom Kopf. 
Schon wieder mußte ich einen neuen 5 kg Sack öffnen, ich muss mal eine Strich Liste führen wieviel Futter sie im Moment verspeisen. Die Futter Schippe ca fast 50 gr.


----------



## jolantha (13. Juni 2022)

Immer noch jede Menge Krebsscheren , genau in der Mitte des Teiches. 
Sorry @DbSam , ich komme da nicht dran , um Dir welche schicken zu können . Die müßten unbedingt ausgelichtet werden . 
Wasser ist aber absolut klar, bis auf den Grund, und es kreucht und fleucht überall


----------



## DbSam (13. Juni 2022)

Hhhhmmm, wie geht der Spruch?:
Keine Arme, keine Scheren ...


Zumindest so ähnlich jedenfalls, irgendwie ...


VG Carsten


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Juni 2022)

jolantha schrieb:


> Wasser ist aber absolut klar, bis auf den Grund, und es kreucht und fleucht überall


Was machen deine Quallen, noch gesehen ?


----------



## jolantha (14. Juni 2022)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Was machen deine Quallen, noch gesehen ?


Nein, noch nicht, wenn es sie noch gibt, tauchen sie erst auf, wenn das Wasser so um die 25° hat. 
Das dauert noch ein wenig


----------



## PeBo (17. Juni 2022)

So ein Kaffee am späten Vormittag am Teich ist schon etwas Schönes, da braucht man gar nicht wegzufahren, um sich wohl zu fühlen:
 

Trotz Wassertemperaturen oberhalb von 20°C ist der Teich derzeit außergewöhnlich klar:
 
 

Ich wünsche euch allen ein schönes  Hochsommerwochenende!

Gruß Peter


----------



## Goldi (17. Juni 2022)

Hallo, 
so sieht es aktuell bei uns aus. 
Trotz UVC und itronic leider noch kein klares Wasser, aber es wird besser.


----------



## cafedelmar80 (17. Juni 2022)

Kleines Update aus der Kurpfalz... 
Die erste einsame Blüte des __ Blutweiderich ist offen und eine Heidelibelle ¿ (Ironie) hat uns heute auch besucht. Die hatten wir in all den Jahren wohl noch nie am Teich.


----------



## Digicat (17. Juni 2022)

Du hast eine __ Feuerlibelle fotografiert.





						Feuerlibelle – Crocothemis erythraea | LibellenWissen.de
					






					libellenwissen.de
				




Für eine Heidelibelle ist es noch zu früh im Jahr.





						Blutrote Heidelibelle – Sympetrum sanguineum | LibellenWissen.de
					






					libellenwissen.de


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Juni 2022)

durch die Hitze und Trockenheit verliert der Teich wieder massiv Wasser  , die Steine, der Baumstamm bis zum Astansatz und die Betonplatten liegen normalerweise unter Wasser (hoffentlich ziehen morgen die angekündigten heftigen Gewitter net wieder alle am Dörfchen vorbei

MfG Frank


----------



## Marion412 (18. Juni 2022)

Ich mag ja die Wärme , aber diese Hitze ist sogar mir zu viel, aktuell über 35 Grad im Schatten und drückende Schwüle.
Beim Wasser verdunsten kann ich zusehen, mindestens 3-4 cm Tag


----------



## Digicat (18. Juni 2022)

Ohne Klima haben wir drinnen angenehme 23°C. 
Am Teich zeigt das Thermometer 32°C steigend ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Ecki Holo (18. Juni 2022)

Sichttiefe rd. 2m alles wächst und gedeiht. Eine Familie __ Ringelnatter zu Besuch wobei eine sich gehäutet hat. Länge ca. 1,20 m.


----------



## Digicat (18. Juni 2022)

Noch Bilder nachliefere ...

     

LG
Helmut


----------



## troll20 (18. Juni 2022)

_Aktuell34° Luft und 23,5° Wasser. 
Oder war das anders herum   
Egal, jetzt ist es angenehm warm. 
Leider steigt auch hier jeden Tag die Verdunstung und durch die leichte Briese wird es noch beschleunigt .
Wohnzimmer hat nur noch 21°, langsam mal die Heizung wieder einschalten. Müssen doch irgendwie die Speicher leer bekommen. _


----------



## Marion412 (18. Juni 2022)

Am Teich Luft 33.7 Grad und am Teichgrund 26 Grad.
 
sitze jetzt doch auch lieber mit Klima bei 22 Grad im Haus 
PS an mich: Ein frisch geöltes Holzdeck wird in der Sonne sehr heiss, Vorteil die Haut vom Fuss bleibt nicht kleben


----------



## Chelmon1 (18. Juni 2022)

Hi.
Im Teich sind es 25 °C. Wasser verdunstet weiter. Wir hoffen auch auf den Regen, der für morgen Abend angekündigt ist. Das Thermometer im Rosenbogen zeigt 37°C. Auf der Terrasse unterm Balkon ist es bei 34°C mit gekühlten Getränken gut auszuhalten. 
 
Ich muss mir mal wieder so einen Sensor für das Weather Hub System kaufen, damit ich nicht immer zum Thermometer im Teich laufen muss. Aber ich glaube, das schon mal erwähnt zu haben.

schönes Wochenende,


----------



## Goldkäferchen (19. Juni 2022)

Hallo,
noch ein paar Bilder vom Teichlein
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## krallowa (20. Juni 2022)

Guten Morgen,

ich hoffe ihr habe alle das schöne Wetter genossen und habt euch um eure Teiche gekümmert.
Hier lese ich immer sehr viel von Wasserverlusten von 2-4 cm pro Tag und manchmal auch mehr.
Habe mal am 16.06. um 13:30 einen Wasserstand gemessen: 13cm
 
Dann noch einmal am 18.06. um 14 Uhr : 11,8 cm
 
Erstaunlicherweise innerhalb von knapp 48 Stunden nur 1,2 cm Wasserverlust.
Das trotz 50 qm Fläche und nahezu schattenfreier Oberfläche.
 

Also alles richtig gemacht.

Mich würde mal im allgemeinen interessieren, ob ihr regelmäßig eure Wasserstände überprüft und wie eure Werte so sind.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Marion412 (20. Juni 2022)

Ich habe ja einen Wandskimmer und merke dort am Wasserstand wieviel Wasser fehlt. Ebenso eine grosse Flachwasserzone die sich sehr stark erwärmt und wenn der Teich sich tagsüber auf 27-28 Grad erwärmt und nachts die Temperaturen fallen, verdunstet ja auch über Nacht noch recht viel.


----------



## Kolja (20. Juni 2022)

Heute Nacht 15 Liter Regen. Hurra.

 

Zimbelkraut wächst wunderbar auf der Ufermatte im Halbschatten. Erst wollte es gar nicht jetzt (nach einem Jahr) hat es sich etabliert. Da siedele ich noch mehr von an. So wird es auf Dauer mit __ Moos zusammen die Mauer verstecken.


----------



## Turbo (21. Juni 2022)

Heute wieder bestes Wetter.
Gehört sich ja auch so, wenn ich Ferien habe.   

 
Alles wächst und macht, was es soll.
Die Süsswasserschwämme besiedeln immer neue Flächen.
Offenbar passt es denen in unserem Teich.
Auf heute Abend wurde Hagel angesagt, da musste ich doch die __ Lilien noch schnell fotografieren. 

Den Wasserstand überprüfe ich nicht. Bei Bedarf die Pumpe in der Regenwasserfassung anwerfen, und wieder auffüllen.
Bei mir schluckt der Ufergraben richtig viel. Daher kann innert wenigen Tagen locker 10cm Wasser im Teich fehlen. Das Wasser ist dann aber meist noch grösstenteils im Ufergraben. So das dieser danach lange genügsam ist


----------



## Chelmon1 (22. Juni 2022)

Zum Wasserstand messen: Ich habe einen Stein mit Wölbung nach oben. Wenn der ganz bedeckt ist, ist Höchstwasserstand, wenn die Wölbung ganz trocken liegt, fehlen ca. 2.000 Liter. Dann fülle ich spätestens nach.  

Ansonsten sind alle Fische scheinbar glücklich. Die Pflanzen und die Invertebraten wachsen und mehren sich. Die Anlage ist jetzt allmählicg so, wie ich sie haben wollte.    

Nur die Krebsscheren werden angefressen. Da habe ich die Rotfedern in Verdacht. Kann das sein?


----------



## jolantha (23. Juni 2022)

Drumherum


----------



## PeBo (23. Juni 2022)

Dein Frosch sieht irgendwie abgemagert aus — den musst du besser füttern   







Gruß Peter


----------



## jolantha (23. Juni 2022)

PeBo schrieb:


> Dein Frosch sieht irgendwie abgemagert aus


Reicht doch, wenn ich zu fett bin


----------



## axel120470 (23. Juni 2022)

Auch drumherum:
 
Olivenstämmchen wird rege besucht



Am Teich:
   

Und im Teich
        

VG Axel


----------



## Turbo (23. Juni 2022)

Na ja…
Meinen Teich habt ihr ja schon genug gesehen.
Da mal was anderes. Nicht am Teich…. Aber fast. 
 
 
Mein heutiger Wanderausflug.  Muuuu….
Viele Grüsse aus der sonnigen Schweiz.


----------



## DbSam (23. Juni 2022)

Turbo schrieb:


> Mein heutiger Wanderausflug. Muuuu….


Ach Du warst das ...
 


VG Carsten


PS:
Schöne Bilder ...
Nur die Fernsicht hättste ja noch ein bissel höher drehen können.


----------



## Turbo (23. Juni 2022)

DbSam schrieb:


> Nur die Fernsicht hättste ja noch ein bissel höher drehen können


Nehme eigentlich nie eine Leiter mit zum wandern. Höher ging wirklich nicht. Nur schneller runter.


----------



## samorai (25. Juni 2022)

Jetzt sieht das Wasser wieder gut aus und gefällt mir. 

Und weil so gute Laune habe gibt es auch etwas buntes.              
Schönes WE euch allen


----------



## Kolja (25. Juni 2022)

Hallo Patrik @Turbo 

wie bist du denn an die Süßwasserschwämme gekommen? Ich habe gerade mal bei Wikipedia gelesen. Das klingt ja interessant.


----------



## troll20 (25. Juni 2022)

Kolja schrieb:


> Hallo Patrik @Turbo
> 
> wie bist du denn an die Süßwasserschwämme gekommen? Ich habe gerade mal bei Wikipedia gelesen. Das klingt ja interessant.


Bei @Zacky   sind sie von ganz alleine gekommen


----------



## Turbo (25. Juni 2022)

@Kolja
Salü Andrea, Da hab ich nicht viel dazu beigetragen.
Die wollen sauberes Wasser. Wenns passt, kann es sein, das sie sich ansiedeln.
Bei mir waren sie aufs Mal da.
Erst auf einem überströmten Stein nähe Vogelbad. Jetzt an mehreren Orten im Flachwasserbereich.

Habe letzthin darüber etwas nachgelesen. Die können sich 4mm am Tag fortbewegen. Hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Juni 2022)

Turbo schrieb:


> @Kolja
> Die können sich 4mm am Tag fortbewegen. Hätte ich nicht gedacht.


da braucht man doch nur Fernsehgucken. Manche Schwämme können unter Wasser sogar Burger braten 

MfG Frank


----------



## Knipser (25. Juni 2022)

Hallo!
     
  Die wahre Freude hier zu zusehen wie Bienen und Hummeln sich den Nektar aus den __ Blutweiderich saugen. Manchem Imker würde sein Herz höher schlagen wenn er hier sehen würde wo ein Teil seines Honigs kommt. Willi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Juni 2022)

Hi Willi,

upps, jetzt ist mir eingefallen was ich im Frühjahr vergessen hatte

die Samen vom __ Blutweiderich auszusäen

MfG Frank


----------



## Knipser (25. Juni 2022)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Willi,
> 
> upps, jetzt ist mir eingefallen was ich im Frühjahr vergessen hatte
> 
> ...


Frank, eigentlich schade, da verpasst Du was. Für mich eines der schönsten u. nützlichsten Pflanze am Teich - bei mir blüht sie bis in den Spätherbst hinein. Ich hatte vor Jahren mal ein paar Pflanzen gekauft seit dem streuen die sich selber aus - ob das Frostkeimer sind weiß ich nicht, streu den Samen einfach auf die feuchte Ufermatte oder Teichrand und Du hast für nächstes Jahr vorgesorgt. Willi


----------



## Digicat (25. Juni 2022)

Vieles blüht im Moment ...

 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Juni 2022)

Hi Willi,

das letzte Mal (nach der Anlage des Vorgängerteiches 1994) hatte ich __ Blutweiderich meine ich sogar erst im Juli gesät. 
Hab z.Z. halt noch mit der Blumenwiesenanlage zu tun und auf 2 Dinge zeitgleich kann ich mich wegen gesundheitlicher Probleme net mehr konzentrieren

MfG Frank


----------



## Tomy26 (26. Juni 2022)

Hallo
Das Wasser ist glasklar, leider geben die Fadenalgen aber gerade ich Filterteich2 so richtig gas.

     

Am Anfang der Filterteiche ist der __ Blutweiderich ca.1,6 m hoch und Blüht wie verrückt am Ende bevor es zurück in den Schwimmteich geht ist er nur 30cm ohne Blüte. Den werde ich wohl mal da wegholen müssen.


----------



## Knipser (26. Juni 2022)

Hallo Teich-Insektenfreunde!
     
     
Mein Insektenparadies. 8:45 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Pianosue65 (26. Juni 2022)

Bei mir ist es derzeit sehr idyllisch am Teich - Fadenalgen weg, ich lasse den Teil, der viel in der Sonne ist, mit Seerose und Teichkanne stehen, im schattigen Bereich hole ich das Grünzeug raus, damit ich meine __ Moderlieschen ab und zu sehen kann. Ich habe mir aus Gaudi einen kleinen Miniteich daneben gestellt, und lasse durch zwei Solarpumpen täglich einige Stunden lang Teichwasser rein- und wieder rauslaufen. Klappt - nach einigem Tüfteln - sehr gut. Dadurch ist das Wasser frisch und Algen können sich nicht bilden. Wenn das diesen Sommer klappt, werde ich einen Holzbottich (Weinfass) dazu kaufen. Ich hatte zum Befüllen Teichwasser genommen und jetzt schwimmen ein paar kleine Moderlieschen drin rum....  Die werde ich, wenn sie etwas größer geworden sind, in den Teich setzen. __ Kröten haben schon Nachwuchs hinterlassen, der fleißig im Teich wimmelt und in diesem Jahr habe ich einen neuen Bewohner - einen kleinen __ Teichfrosch...


----------



## Kolja (26. Juni 2022)

Na dann warte ich mal ab, ob die Schwämme zu mir kommen.


----------



## bupaech (27. Juni 2022)

Liebe Teichbegeisterte,
ich hatte einmal Berufskollegen und -kolleginnen eingeladen (auch zum Schwimmen). Da habe ich einen Teil vom Video für Euch gekürzt. Viel Spaß beim Schauen.

Kurzpräsentation Schwimmteich

Gruß Burghard


----------



## Digicat (27. Juni 2022)

Gefällt sehr ...  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## troll20 (27. Juni 2022)

Registrieren oder Anmelden???


----------



## Digicat (28. Juni 2022)

Nix dergleichen ... Drück einfach auf den "Play"-Button ...
 

Falls du kein "OneDrive" Benutzer bist, kann es sein, das es wie von mir beschrieben nicht funktioniert.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## DbSam (28. Juni 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Nix dergleichen ... Drück einfach auf den "Play"-Button ...



 Na ja, nee, geht halt nicht ...
Bzw. die Seite erscheint einfach nicht, weil die Seite dauernd lädt - und wieder und wieder und wieder ...

Zumindest bei mir im Firefox geht es gar nicht. Und das, obwohl alle anderen Freigaben von OneDrive darin problemlos laufen, immer.
In Edge läuft Dein Film dann, aber der musste auch erst einmal kurz husten und sich schütteln ...

Das ist mir so noch nicht untergekommen ...
Vielleicht ist die Freigabe nicht ganz sauber/korrekt?
Bei richtiger Freigabe läuft es bei jedem ...


VG Carsten


----------



## Digicat (28. Juni 2022)

Servus Carsten

Das ist nicht mein Video ...


DbSam schrieb:


> In Edge läuft *Dein* Film dann, aber der musste auch erst einmal kurz husten und sich schütteln ...





bupaech schrieb:


> Liebe Teichbegeisterte,
> ich hatte einmal Berufskollegen und -kolleginnen eingeladen (auch zum Schwimmen). Da habe ich einen Teil vom Video für Euch gekürzt. Viel Spaß beim Schauen.
> 
> Kurzpräsentation Schwimmteich
> ...


Ich habe auch den FF und auch OneDrive. Das Fenster ist wie abgebildet aufgegangen und hat sofort funktioniert. Ohne stolpern oder Aussetzer.
Win10 und letzter FF ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## axel120470 (28. Juni 2022)

Am Handy läuft der Film bei mir problemlos.


----------



## DbSam (28. Juni 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Das ist nicht mein Video ...


Das weiß ich, das ist das Video von Burghard und ich habe ihn im Verlauf des Postings nicht noch einmal explizit angesprochen. Verzeih mir.
Und ja, hier ist auch alles auf dem aktuellen Stand.

Erweiterter Test Nummer zwei:
Anscheinend verursacht der Link dann Probleme, wenn man angemeldet ist.
Wenn man sich das Geflacker lang genug ansieht und wartet, dann erscheint folgender Hinweis:
 
Ich musste mich erst komplett abmelden, bevor ich im Firefox das Video anschauen konnte.
Das sollte so nicht sein, deshalb vermute ich eine fehlerhafte Freigabe.
Es wäre nett, wenn Burghard sein seine Freigabe noch einmal überprüfen könnte, denn so ist das unschön.


Wie gesagt, so kenne ich das nicht ...
Ich bin privat und ebenso auch mit drei Firmenaccounts in MS unterwegs, und das ist mir - so wie hier - bisher noch nicht untergekommen.
Deswegen die Vermutung.


VG Carsten


----------



## troll20 (28. Juni 2022)

Da ich nur vom Android schauen könnte, hier die Ansicht.
Kann zwar noch hin und her wischen, aber da kommen halt nur andere ondrive Bilder


----------



## Digicat (28. Juni 2022)

Deshalb lade ich Videos nur über YouTube hoch ... das ist für alle sichtbar. Egal von welchen Gerät.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## DbSam (28. Juni 2022)

Das als logische Schlussfolgerung zu nehmen, das ist wiederum nicht unbedingt richtig.

Da ist man dem nächsten Anbieter ausgeliefert.
Und nur weil es dort vielleicht weniger Optionen für Berechtigungen gibt, muss es nicht unbedingt besser sein. 
Besser gesagt: Gerade auch deswegen nicht.

Ansonsten:
Für solche Teichvideos ist Youtube höchstwahrscheinlich die bessere Alternative.
Für andere Dinge wiederum eben genau deswegen nicht.

Ist halt wie mit dem richtigen Werkzeug ...


VG Carsten


----------



## Kolja (28. Juni 2022)

Bei funktioniert es mit Firefox einwandfrei. Ich habe noch nie etwas mit Onedrive zu tun gehabt.


----------



## DbSam (28. Juni 2022)

Ich weiß, deswegen hatte ich geschrieben:


DbSam schrieb:


> Erweiterter Test Nummer zwei:
> *Anscheinend verursacht der Link dann Probleme, wenn man angemeldet ist.*
> Wenn man sich das Geflacker lang genug ansieht und wartet, dann erscheint folgender Hinweis:
> 
> ...



Und ich bin nur darauf gekommen dieses zu posten, weil auch René Probleme mit dem Video hat/hatte.
Also dachte ich, ich bin nicht allein mit dem Problem.
Sonst hätte ich bissel geklickert und/oder im Edge angeschaut und fertsch, nicht der Rede wert ...


VG Carsten


----------



## Turbo (9. Juli 2022)

Heute in der Zeitung gefunden.
Bei Kids und dem passenden Teich eine lässige Idee.


----------



## Stichling100 (9. Juli 2022)

Ich zeige mal meine Art und Weise wie ich meinen Teich vor Hitze ( also Sonne) schütze. Funktioniert wirklich! Ich brauche wohl noch Zeit bis ich einen Sonnenschirm kaufe. Außerdem sitzen Läuse auf meinen __ Lilien!


----------



## Knipser (11. Juli 2022)

Hallo!
      Kurkuma
Eine der besten Heilpflanze der Welt mit dem Wirkstoff Curcumin blüht zur Zeit bei mir am Teich.
Nach der blühte, ende September gehts zurück auf die Fensterbank zur Ruhe. 10:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Stichling100 (12. Juli 2022)

Das haben meine heutigen Aufräumarbeiten im Teich ergeben: Viele, viele Algen! Die Planungsarbeiten für den neuen Teich werden noch einbißchen dauern. 
Und ich habe ein kleines Problem das ich vorerst nicht mitteilen wollte: vor 3 Wochen hab ich bemerkt das Jungfische bei mir rumschwimmen, obwohl die Wassertemperaturen über 26 Grad erreichten. ( was jetzt nicht mehr der Fall ist.) Zum Thema einfangen: habs probiert, die sind aber zu schnell! Meiner Meinung nach sind das Rotfedern. Nur wie konnte das passieren? Was ist eure Meinung?


----------



## samorai (12. Juli 2022)

Stichling100 schrieb:


> Nur wie konnte das passieren?


Vögel verschleppen oft Laich, da sie oft nur an Ufernaehe anzutreffen sind.


----------



## Stichling100 (12. Juli 2022)

Also wenn sie vorbeifliegen? Ich habe letzte Woche gesehen wie Spatzen in meinem Teich badeten. ( Extrem niedriger Wasserspiegel war damals, deshalb waren manche Steine nicht mehr Unterwasser.)


----------



## Stichling100 (13. Juli 2022)

Konnte heute ein paar Aufnahmen von den Jungfischen gemacht. Bitte genauer hinschauen, so gut sind die Aufnahmen nicht!

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 13. Juli 2022

Noch eins...

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 13. Juli 2022

Noch eins...


----------



## samorai (13. Juli 2022)

Zufalls Bild 
Tanne mit Sahne Haeubchen. 

Für die Österreicher Tanne mit Oberst.


----------



## troll20 (14. Juli 2022)

Stichling100 schrieb:


> Konnte heute ein paar Aufnahmen von den Jungfischen gemacht. Bitte genauer hinschauen, so gut sind die Aufnahmen nicht!


Sorry, aber ich seh keine Fische. 
Schaue aber auf den Handyscreen. Eventuell sieht ja jemand am Monitor mehr.


----------



## Turbo (14. Juli 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich seh keine Fische.
> Schaue aber auf den Handyscreen. Eventuell sieht ja jemand am Monitor mehr.


Mit dem Tablet sehe ich auch keine Fische.
Die sind vermutlich noch sehr jung.  
Meinen Molchnachwuchs würde man auf Fotos auch kaum erkennen.


----------



## Stichling100 (14. Juli 2022)

Auf diesem Foto sieht man sie ganz sicher.


----------



## Digicat (14. Juli 2022)

samorai schrieb:


> Für die Österreicher Tanne mit Oberst.


Ein Oberst ist ein Dienstgrad beim Heer ...  

Obers = Schlagobers = Sahne 

Liebe Grüße
Hemut


----------



## Knipser (14. Juli 2022)

Hallo Teichgenossinnen-Genossen!
     
  Rote __ Canna + __ Eidechsenschwanz   Hochstammhortensie
10:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (14. Juli 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Ein Oberst ist ein Dienstgrad beim Heer ...
> 
> Obers = Schlagobers = Sahne
> 
> ...


Ja Helmut, wer Kreuzworträtsel mag, weiß was Obers ist. Willi


----------



## troll20 (14. Juli 2022)

Wofür braucht es doch gleich Ozon


----------



## Turbo (14. Juli 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Wofür braucht es doch gleich Ozon


Warte nur, bis deinem Koi zwei Köpfe und Beine wachsen.

Sieht super aus.  Hmmm.. Jetzt musst du den Teich immer aufräumen.


----------



## troll20 (14. Juli 2022)

Turbo schrieb:


> Jetzt musst du den Teich immer aufräumen.


Oh nein, ich will wieder mein schönes grün zurück


----------



## Stichling100 (15. Juli 2022)

Aus irgendeinem Grund sind bei mir alle Eintagsfliegenlarven plötzlich weg. Konnte gestern Wasserasseln und Rote Mückenlarven finden. Was ich gehört habe deutet das auf schlechte Qualität. Was kann ich tun? Aufjedenfall sehr viel Schlamm am Grund, vielleicht mal den Teich putzen.


----------



## Turbo (15. Juli 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Ja Helmut, wer Kreuzworträtsel mag, weiß was Obers ist. Willi


Gut zu wissen. Sollte ich die Schweiz wiedermal Richtung Ōsterreich verlassen, bestelle ich mein Glace äää…. Eis mit Obers.


----------



## Digicat (15. Juli 2022)

Turbo schrieb:


> Sollte ich die Schweiz wiedermal Richtung Ōsterreich verlassen, bestelle ich mein Glace äää…. Eis mit Obers.


Richtigerweise hieße es dann Eis mit Schlagobers. Obers ist die ungeschlagene flüssige Form ... Schlagobers ist die feste schaumige Masse ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## DbSam (15. Juli 2022)

... dann doch lieber ein langsames Schnellgletschereis:
Ein Glacier Express bitte.


VG Carsten



PS:
Kenne aber nur den Bernina Express ...


----------



## Ecki Holo (16. Juli 2022)

Moin, habe mich abends mal nach draußen begeben…


----------



## cafedelmar80 (16. Juli 2022)

Ein kleines Update von mir Mitte Juli 2022....
Der __ Blutweiderich blüht endlich in voller Pracht. Er sät sich auch beherzt selbst aus und bahnt sich von Jahr zu Jahr immer weiter seinen Weg im Teichumfeld.  
Dazu gesellen sich ein paar Blüten Kuckuckslichtnelken, Weidenröschen, Tüpfel-Hartheu und auch __ Hechtkraut.

Die Pflanzwand am Filter (Vertikalgarten) hat sich gelohnt. Endlich wird der Filterturm etwas besser kaschiert, dass er so dominant im Umfeld hochragte, hat uns die ganzen Jahre ein wenig gestört.

Glücklichweise bleibt die Wetterlage stabil und es kommt der Hochsommer ohne wechselhafte Phasen, da kann man den Strandkorb wenigstens dauerthaft abgedeckt lassen. 

Euch allen einen sonnigen Juli, eine schöne Urlaubs-, und Ferienzeit an euren Teichen,
Cafedelmar/ Thorsten


----------



## MWA (16. Juli 2022)

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Elvira B. (17. Juli 2022)

in den kleinen Kübel tummeln sich die Wasserflöhe und was sich da eben noch so einfindet und ums Fass wächst der __ Wasserdost, __ Blutweiderich und Nachtkerze.


----------



## Knipser (17. Juli 2022)

Elvira B. schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 262707Anhang anzeigen 262708Anhang anzeigen 262709
> 
> in den kleinen Kübel tummeln sich die Wasserflöhe und was sich da eben noch so einfindet und ums Fass wächst der __ Wasserdost, __ Blutweiderich und Nachtkerze.


Elvi, klein aber oho. Willi


----------



## Elvira B. (17. Juli 2022)

Danke, meine Möglichkeiten sind leider begrenzt


----------



## anz111 (19. Juli 2022)

Einladend!


----------



## Digicat (19. Juli 2022)

Wieviel Grad hat er den ?

Mir ist meiner  
noch etwas zu kühl mit ... 
 
die unteren Werte, die oberen sind die Lufttemp.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## anz111 (19. Juli 2022)

Hallo Helmut!

Ich habe leider kein Thermometer mehr! So 25 schätze ich!
Lg Oliver


----------



## Digicat (19. Juli 2022)

Ja dann ... ist er wirklich einladend  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## samorai (27. Juli 2022)

Heute gab es wieder einen Kohlkopf. 
  
Die mittleren (unter 50 cm) und natürlich die großen (über 70 cm) schmatzen sehr laut und genüsslich, bis zum Schluß nur noch ein "Zapfen" also das Mittel Stück über bleibt.


----------



## troll20 (27. Juli 2022)

samorai schrieb:


> Kohlkopf


Bekommen die dann nicht Blähungen


----------



## Anja W. (28. Juli 2022)

Spart Energie - der Luftsprudler kann erstmal abgeschaltet werden


----------



## Rheingauer (29. Juli 2022)

Hallo, ich bin mit meinem neuen Mini, Terrassenteich soweit fast fertig, und werde mit dem Befüllen mit Regen- und Rheinwasser nach meinem Urlaub Mitte September beginnen. Bis dahin gibt es noch einige "Feinarbeiten" wie verkleiden der Teichmauer, Anschluß eines Überlaufrohres in die Erdtanks usw.
Ich habe mal einige Fotos der Entstehung des Mini-Teiches beigefügt.


----------



## jolantha (30. Juli 2022)

Rheingauer schrieb:


> Ich habe mal einige Fotos der Entstehung des Mini-Teiches beigefügt.


Da warste aber wirklich mit viel Sorgfalt und Liebe dabei. Gefällt mir gut


----------



## Stichling100 (30. Juli 2022)

Hab im falschen Thread geschrieben. Wieder gelöscht.


----------



## Knipser (30. Juli 2022)

Hallo!
     
     
15:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Rheingauer (30. Juli 2022)

jolantha schrieb:


> Da warste aber wirklich mit viel Sorgfalt und Liebe dabei. Gefällt mir gut


Vielen Dank, Jolantha....


----------



## PeBo (31. Juli 2022)

Zur Zeit ist entspannter Sommer Teichgenuss angesagt.
 
Allerdings ist leider mein Rasen wieder sehr vertrocknet. Dafür ist mein Teich dank der Ozonzugabe immer noch super klar und die Fische sind sehr gut drauf und „dauerhungrig“.
 
Abends schafft es die Sonne leider nicht mehr bis zur Wasseroberfläche sondern beleuchtet nur noch die Pflanzen am Teichrand. Man merkt den niedrigeren Sonnenstand bereits recht deutlich:
 

Ich hoffe und wünsche euch, dass es an euren Teichen auch so entspannt zugeht.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Turbo (31. Juli 2022)

PeBo schrieb:


> Ich hoffe und wünsche euch, dass es an euren Teichen auch so entspannt zugeht.


Danke….  

Bei mir im Teich alles bestens. Sicht bis zum Grund. Keine Algen. Den Seerosen passt es auch. Der Blumenrasen widerstandsfähig, da höher geschnitten. Alles wie es sein sollte.


----------



## RKurzhals (31. Juli 2022)

Vor einem Monat erinnerten meine Seerosen doch sehr an @Ralle83's Fotos. Mittlerweile sind sie am Blühen. Zudem gab es einen unerwarteten Teichbesucher, der wohl unter der Terasse den Regen abgewartet hat.


----------



## ina1912 (31. Juli 2022)

Oahhh ist das gruselig 
Was ist das,eine __ Gottesanbeterin? Breiten die sich jetzt auch hier aus?

Ansonsten sehr schöne teichbilder!

Bei meinem Teich auch alles bestens, super klares Wasser, auch im pflanzenfilter. Schaumgummimatten im  Druckfilter brauche ich zum Glück nur einmal im Sommer durchspülen,gerade gesterngemacht.Habe auch tonnenweise Kraut gerodet,ist aber immer noch genügend da.  Bilder habe ich nicht großartig, nur eins vom sonnenbaden der Goldfische, blühender sumpfstorchschnabel, an Seerosen blüht heute nur __ attraction, sonst knospen von Fuchsia pom pom, peach glow und 1000 white petals.

Schönen Abend Euch allen!
Lg Ina

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 31. Juli 2022

P.s. das Wasser ist nicht so schmutzig, wie es aussieht, ist nur fischfutter und kleine ribbeln auf der Oberfläche. Die Pumpe, die man auf dem ersten Bild sieht, steht in 1,20 m Tiefe etwa


----------



## Rhabanus (31. Juli 2022)

So, war ja einige Zeit nicht hier im Forum. Aber will einfach mal paar Bilder wieder reinstellen. 
Das Sauberhalten des Teiches schluckt ne Menge Zeit, aber er entschädigt auch phänomenal.


----------



## Turbo (1. Aug. 2022)

Bin noch etwas am experimentieren mit der Teich und Umgebungsbeleuchtung.
Schon noch interessant, wenn jede Leuchte separat in Farbe und Lichtstärke reguliert werden kann.
(ausser den alten Unterwasserleuchten, da geht nur ein-aus)
Da gibt es unzählige Möglichkeiten. 
Na ja….  So richtig zufrieden bin ich noch nicht.

 
 
 
Die Fotos fangen die Stimmung nur schlecht auf


----------



## Knipser (3. Aug. 2022)

Hallo!
Froschalarm bei mir, gehe ich um den Teich springen 1oo-derte kleine Seefrösche in den Teich.
           
Ich frag mich nur, ist das normal. Bin gespannt, wieviel fürs nächste Jahr übrig bleiben. Willi


----------



## troll20 (3. Aug. 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nur, ist das normal. Bin gespannt, wieviel fürs nächste Jahr übrig bleiben


Moin Willi. 
Ja das ist normal. Wie viele davon übrig bleiben hängt im Großteil von deiner Umgebung ab. Normalerweise wandern die kleinen jetzt für die nächsten Jahre ab und kommen erst wieder wenn sie Lust auf Nachwuchs haben. Das bedeutet aber auch, dass sie erheblichen Gefahren trotzen müssen. Wie zB ein Chlorpool von Nachbarn, nichtabgedeckte Regenwasserzisternen und vor allem Straßen  .......
Die Natur ist Normalerweise so ausgelegt das mindestens 2 wieder zurück zum Teich kommen und dann wird Party gemacht


----------



## Knipser (3. Aug. 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Moin Willi.
> Ja das ist normal. Wie viele davon übrig bleiben hängt im Großteil von deiner Umgebung ab. Normalerweise wandern die kleinen jetzt für die nächsten Jahre ab und kommen erst wieder wenn sie Lust auf Nachwuchs haben. Das bedeutet aber auch, dass sie erheblichen Gefahren trotzen müssen. Wie zB ein Chlorpool von Nachbarn, nichtabgedeckte Regenwasserzisternen und vor allem Straßen  .......
> Die Natur ist Normalerweise so ausgelegt das mindestens 2 wieder zurück zum Teich kommen und dann wird Party gemacht


Danke Rene. Willi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Aug. 2022)

Hi,

__ Grünfrösche sind, da im Gegensatz zu den Braunfröschen ja dauerhaft wassergebunden lebend, nicht so wanderfreudig. Jungtiere bleiben, wenn keine zu große Konkurenz von adulten Fröschen (alte, große Teich-, See- und Wasserfrösche fressen halt auch kleine, junge Artgenossen) vorhanden schon am Teich oder halt an/in  Gewässern der Nachbarschaft. Die ersten 3-4 Jahre als noch nicht geschlechtsreife dauerhaft an Land leben hier nur Spring-, Gras- und Laubfrosch

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Aug. 2022)

so langsam wurde es doch mal Zeit mit dem "sich mal wieder volllaufen lassen"

schon viel Dörrobst in der ganz flachen Uferzone vorhanden

nur gut das unser Brunnen einer der größten und der ergiebigste im Dorf ist (war im Gegensatz zu den anderen die letzten 200 Jahre noch nie trockengefallen)

MfG Frank


----------



## Turbo (4. Aug. 2022)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> so langsam wurde es doch mal Zeit mit dem "sich mal wieder volllaufen lassen"


Prost..   

Schön, wenn man sowas hat.
Habe heute meinen Teich auch wieder ab Regenwasserfassung nachgefüllt.


----------



## Lumita (7. Aug. 2022)

An einem Sonntag im August
Teich: 20 Grad 
Luft: 22,7 Grad
Weißweinschorle 7 Grad


----------



## Knipser (7. Aug. 2022)

Hallo Naturfreunde!
     
       
14:00 geschossen. Willi

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 7. Aug. 2022



Lumita schrieb:


> An einem Sonntag im August
> Teich: 20 Grad
> Luft: 22,7 Grad
> Weißweinschorle 7 Grad


Wunderschön  . Willi


----------



## troll20 (8. Aug. 2022)

Da das Wetter heute aus ist, halt mal ein paar Fischis zur Abwechslung. Im übrigen immer noch OHNE Ozon.


----------



## Kolja (8. Aug. 2022)

gestern entdeckt.
Frauenmantel hat sich unter dem Steg auf der Ufermatte angesiedelt.


----------



## PeBo (8. Aug. 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Im übrigen immer noch OHNE Ozon.


Hallo René, ich sehe schon, du brauchst auch gar kein Ozon!
Schön klar, dein Wasser 

Gruß Peter

PS: Ich sehe da eine Pumpe im Wasser, ich dachte immer du setzt einen Luftheber ein, oder doch nur für den Skimmer?


----------



## troll20 (8. Aug. 2022)

PeBo schrieb:


> Ich sehe da eine Pumpe im Wasser, ich dachte immer du setzt einen Luftheber ein, oder doch nur für den Skimmer?


Derzeit, auf Grund der Großbaustelle sind die Luftheber außer Betrieb. Die müssten sonst auch einen halben Meter hochpumpen in den Vliesser


----------



## samorai (8. Aug. 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> auf Grund der Großbaustelle


Fodos, Fodos was ist denn hier los. 
Wir wollen doch sehen ob alles richtig gemacht wird. 
Zeige mal her die "Wanne" und den "Docht", wo alles Wasser durch muss. 

Und denke an deinen Rücken.


----------



## Opa Graskop (8. Aug. 2022)

samorai schrieb:


> Fodos, Fodos was ist denn hier los.
> Wir wollen doch sehen ob alles richtig gemacht wird.


Ja genau, und ein Video auch, am Besten von ner Drohne aus gefilmt.  
Für den besseren Überblick


----------



## Turbo (8. Aug. 2022)

Ach..  Was stellst du wieder an René?
Hab da offenbar was verpasst.
Fotos sind immer gut.


----------



## troll20 (8. Aug. 2022)

Fotos von Bauanträgen, Statik und Wärme Berechnungen sowie deren Ablehnungen......
Ich glaub so interessant ist das nicht


----------



## Turbo (8. Aug. 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Fotos von Bauanträgen, Statik und Wärme Berechnungen sowie deren Ablehnungen......
> Ich glaub so interessant ist das nicht


Nö… nicht wirklich. Hatte heute fast alles davon auf dem Schreibtisch.
Kannst gerne behalten.  
Viel Glück und Erfolg bei deinem Projekt.


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Aug. 2022)

Ich habe jetzt die Lösung wie ich meinen Teich herunter kühle!

Wir haben in unserer Großfamilie 5 Kühl und 3 Gefrierschränke, wenn man die alle mal abtaut und enteist kommt da schon was zusammen.


----------



## Knipser (10. Aug. 2022)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt die Lösung wie ich meinen Teich herunter kühle!
> 
> Wir haben in unserer Großfamilie 5 Kühl und 3 Gefrierschränke, wenn man die alle mal abtaut und enteist kommt da schon was zusammen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 263583


+ aus Eis wird bekanntlich Wasser, da braucht es auch nicht mehr regnen - tolle Idee. Willi


----------



## Muckeltnadine (10. Aug. 2022)

Ich sitze in meinem Strandkorb und habe gerade die Fische gefüttert. Ich bin so glücklich mit meinem Teich. Die Fische scheinen sich auch wohl zu fühlen, denn überall sehe ich Babyfische. Ich bin sehr gespannt ob alle es schaffen - dann wäre ich aufgeschmissen, denn es müssten 20 Stück sein. Die Pflanzen wachsen und ich freue mich so sehr über meine Seerosen. Die waren bei einer Lidlaktion runtergesetzt und so habe ich die Seerose für 1 Euro bekommen und sie blüht und wächst. 
Habt alle einen wunderbaren Tag und ich liebe es in diesen Forum die Beiträge zu lesen. Ich sehe immer wieder irgendwelche __ Käfer oder __ Würmer/Raupen, die in meinem Teich schwimmen und kein Buch hat mir geholfen, diese zu erkennen. Ein Blick hier ins Forum und ich habe die Antworten. Vielen Dank für eure Arbeit!!!


----------



## troll20 (10. Aug. 2022)

Hab da einen neuen Fisch im Wasser gefunden


----------



## Turbo (10. Aug. 2022)

Huch…. Das muss das berüchtigte Seeungeheuer sein. 
Es soll verwandt sein mit Nessi vom Loch Ness. 

Jetzt wird mir alles klar.
Als ich vor einigen Jahren am Loch Ness war, hatte es auch solch ein “Monster“ am Strand.


----------



## Opa Graskop (10. Aug. 2022)

Das ist doch eindeutig der Glücksdrache Fuchur


----------



## feengarten (11. Aug. 2022)

Hallo 
Von mir ein Teichfoto und ein kleines Insekt vielleicht weiß jemand was es ist danke
Lg Andrea


----------



## troll20 (11. Aug. 2022)

feengarten schrieb:


> kleines Insekt


Das könnte etwas aus der Familie sein: https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinavia_hilaris


----------



## feengarten (11. Aug. 2022)

Hallo René danke aber ich habe schon bei __ Wanzen,Grashüpfer und Zikaden geschaut aber irgendwie denke ich das stimmt nicht überein. Auf einmal treffe ich diese kleinen Geschöpfe überall im Garten. 
Lg Andrea


----------



## jolantha (12. Aug. 2022)

@feengarten  , schau mal da
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gemeine_Eichenschrecke
Ich finde, die sieht ihr ähnlich , oder.?
Bei mir im Teich ist ein Neuzugang, wahrscheinlich war es zu trocken im Wald
 
Blindschleiche


----------



## Dierbecher (12. Aug. 2022)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde
Hier Mal ein Update von mir, ein Teich also der in seinem ersten Jahr ist.
 
Alles glasklar. Richtig gut ist dieses Jahr nur __ Seekanne angewachsen. Blüten im Moment fast täglich eine einzige.
Ich habe definitiv noch mit Nährstoffmangel zu kämpfen, da etliche Blätter braun werden.
__ Hechtkraut hat es auch nicht zur Blüte geschafft.
Wasserknöteriche, zu Beginn noch gut,bist fast vollständig verschwunden.
Auch meine Unterwasserpflanzen sind bis auf ein paar diskrete Exemplare immer kleiner geworden.
 
__ Igelschlauch am Rande geht gut.
Kleiner __ Rohrkolben war so schwach dass ich sie entnommen habe und immSumpf zu retten Versuche. Schachtelhalm scheint besser zu gehen. Auch __ Kalmus und ästiger __ Igelkolben habe ich nachgepflanzt um meine Steinwand von innen zu begründen.
Im Allgemeinen habe ich auch  Probleme mit der Randbepflanzung. Die Folie ist überall mindestens einen halben Meter hochgelegt, da kann ich nicht pflanzen.
Ich probiere deshalb sehr viel Farn und __ Moos aus dem Wald hierhin überzusiedeln.

 
Beim Ufergraben brauche ich wohl auch noch Geduld. Die meisten Pflanzen haben es dieses Jahr nicht zur Blüte geschafft so das __ Wollgras und __ Fieberklee.
Sumpfcalla und Wasserhahnenfuss gehen allerdings sehr gut. Sumpfcalla startete das Jahr mit 3 kleinen Setzlingen!

__ Blutweiderich war in dem Sinne problematisch weil die zunächst gepflanzten kleinen Arten krank wurden. Ich habe die dann entfernt und aus dem lokalen Handel noch einen großen Blutweiderich gepflanzt, im Juni erst. Er blüht aber jetzt noch und wird mich hoffentlich im nächsten Jahr mit Nachwuchs beglücken.

Ich bin schon gespannt auf das nächste Jahr

Beste Grüße

Claude

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 12. Aug. 2022

Hier noch ein Bild von der Ecke mit der Sumpfcalla
 
resp. von der Quelle und vom Bachlauf.


 Sorry,das Schattenspiel grade macht das Fotografieren nicht einfach


----------



## troll20 (12. Aug. 2022)

Dierbecher schrieb:


> Sorry,das Schattenspiel


Aber das macht doch die Bilder noch interessanter


----------



## feengarten (12. Aug. 2022)

Hallo Jolantha denke auch das es Hüpfer Kinder sind welche Art hmm freu mich jetzt das so viele da sind. 
Lg


----------



## Daufi (16. Aug. 2022)

Hmm, hab letzte Woche zufällig mal ein paar Bilder gemacht... Und noch nicht gelesen was hier so alle in den Beiträgen steht...
Huhu...


----------



## Kolja (17. Aug. 2022)

Wahre Überlebenskünstler!

Dieser Farn hat sich an eine sehr sonnige Stelle gesät und hält schon mehrere Jahre durch.
Dieses Jahr komplett vertrocknet, treibt er nach ein bisschen Regen wieder aus.
 

Dieser möchte unter der Treppe wohnen. Wie er ausreichend Feuchtigkeit bekommt ist mir ein Rätsel, da die Treppe unter einem Balkon liegt.
 

Ich freue mich (meistens) über Selbstaussaaten, da ich dann weiß, dass der Standort richtig ist.


----------



## jolantha (20. Aug. 2022)

Hab ja ganz vergessen, Euch meinen Regen zu zeigen. Der war am 18.8. gegen Abend.
Immerhin waren es ca. 100 l auf den m²


----------



## jolantha (20. Aug. 2022)

Sorry, bei mir ist es eine --0 --zuviel, es waren 10 Liter auf den m²


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Aug. 2022)

Mein Teich ist gestern mal wiedr übergelaufen....
So ein Wasserdieb an der Dachrinne hilft schon


----------



## krallowa (28. Aug. 2022)

Moin, 
hier mal ein Videolink zum Aufbau meiner Filteranlage. 




_View: https://youtu.be/7s0Q6o7tbf8_

MfG
Ralf

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 28. Aug. 2022

Hier mal das Ergebnis der Filterung:




_View: https://youtu.be/KsuDhyPoaRE_

MfG 
Ralf


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Sep. 2022)

von dem letztjährigen akuten Pflanzenrauswurf (u.a 8 Seerosen) ist net wirklich noch was auszumachen  

erst mal wird aber der "Ufergraben ohne Teichverbindung" neu gemacht

MfG Frank


----------



## Anja W. (2. Sep. 2022)

Hallo Frank, 
was ist bei dir der Grund, warum der Ufergraben keine Teichverbindung hat, welche Erde ist da drin und hast du da drunter auch Wasserspeicher wie im Moor? So ähnlich plane ich ja einen Sumpf. Zumindest eine feuchte Zone am Teich.


----------



## Stichling100 (2. Sep. 2022)

War schon lange nicht mehr aktiv, jetzt kommt mal wieder was von mir. In den letzten Tagen hat es stark geregnet, vor dem Regen war fast nur mehr halb so viel Wasser wie sonst, nach dem Regen war der Teich fast vollständig mit Wasser voll. Alle 12 Jungfische leben noch. Im Winter möchte ich die Fische wieder in der Natur freilassen, das geht ja schon oder? Immerhin kommen die Fische warscheinlich aus einem Gewässer wo ich Wasserpflanzen gesammelt habe. Hab bemerkt das die Fische sehr scheu sind.
Heute in der Früh hatte es 14 Grad draußen, im Teich sanken die Temperaturen auf 16 Grad.


----------



## Knipser (11. Sep. 2022)

Hallo Ihr Teichliebenden!
Anfang meines 1. Herbstschnittes.
     
  1. Ausbeute. Willi


----------



## krallowa (15. Sep. 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Teichliebenden!
> Anfang meines 1. Herbstschnittes.


Moin,

so sah es die letzten Tage bei mir auch aus und noch lange kein Ende in Sicht.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## jolantha (22. Sep. 2022)

So wie es aussieht, hat sich das mit meinen Medusen auch erledigt. Eine Einzige konnte ich noch sehen, und die trieb tot im
Wasser rum 

  Ging leider nicht schärfer.


----------



## krallowa (22. Sep. 2022)

jolantha schrieb:


> hat sich das mit meinen Medusen auch erledigt


Moin,

sorry für meine Unwissenheit, aber was ist (oder leider war) das denn????

MfG
Ralf


----------



## jolantha (22. Sep. 2022)

krallowa schrieb:


> sorry für meine Unwissenheit, aber was ist (oder leider war) das denn????


Das sind Süßwasserquallen, und so schwammen sie hier mal rum


----------



## krallowa (22. Sep. 2022)

Schade


----------



## Turbo (22. Sep. 2022)

krallowa schrieb:


> sorry für meine Unwissenheit, aber was ist (oder leider war) das denn????


Bin auch unwissend. 
Was haben die für Anforderungen Anne? @jolantha 
Haben die auch unangenehme Nesselzellen?
Kann mir vorstellen, das die Quallen bei uns in der kalten Jahreszeit so oder so absterben und im Frühling wieder auferstehen. 
Die Tiere sind ja doch recht einfach gestrickt. 

Viel Glück, das sich meine Vermutung von der Auferstehung bestätigt


----------



## jolantha (23. Sep. 2022)

Moin,


Turbo schrieb:


> Was haben die für Anforderungen Anne? @jolantha
> Haben die auch unangenehme Nesselzellen?


Die brauchen nur einen gut bewachsenen Untergrund, damit sie sich verstecken können. Damit sie auftauchen brauchen sie ca. 25 ° Wassertemperatur.  Mein Wissen stammt selbst überwiegend von hier : *Süßwasserqualle* .
Unangenehme Nesselzellen hab ich nicht entdeckt, bzw. gespürt. Sie werden nicht größer als eine 2 Euromünze.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Sep. 2022)

Anja W. schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> was ist bei dir der Grund, warum der Ufergraben keine Teichverbindung hat, welche Erde ist da drin und hast du da drunter auch Wasserspeicher wie im Moor? So ähnlich plane ich ja einen Sumpf. Zumindest eine feuchte Zone am Teich.


die Antwort kommt mal etwas später da ich in Frankreich unterwegs war

der Grund für den "Ufergraben ohne Teichverbindung" war schlichtweg der das das der Folienhersteller mir großzügerweise einen sehr viel größeren Folienabschnittrest als bestellt zum gleichen Preis wie die bestellte Menge schickte und der dann über den ehemaligen Gartenweg hing  (da bot sich dann an daraus noch einen Pflanzstreifen für feuchtigkeits-/ bis nässeliebende Pflanzen mit hohem Nährstoffbedarf neben dem Teich dranzuhängen). Der Bodengrund darin ist eine Mishcung aus den verottenden Grassoden die dieses Jahr bei der weiteren Blumenwiesenanlage abgeschält wurden und Blumenerde oben drauf. Solange es "normal" regnet bleibt die Erde feucht da das Regenwasser ja nicht versickern kann (unter der noch vorhanden Betonplatte ist ein Lehmwulst unter der Folie wo sich das Wasser dann ca. 12cm hoch stauen kann bis es durch ein Mäuseloch in der Folie wegläuft)

MfG Frank


----------



## Opa Graskop (25. Sep. 2022)

Herbstliche Stimmung macht sich breit.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Sep. 2022)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Herbstliche Stimmung macht sich breit.Anhang anzeigen 264637


jo,

demnächst heißt es wieder Sichel an die 6m Teleskopstange wickeln und Seerosen rasieren. Wenigstens ist der Teich letzte Woche in meiner  Abwesenheit durch den Regen wieder voll gelaufen

MfG Frank


----------



## Knipser (1. Okt. 2022)

Hallo!  Dieser abziehende Berg ist schuld, dass mein Teich überläuft. War das ein Guss.
    15 : 30 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Okt. 2022)

ja ja, der Herbst ist nun wirklich da 

am Fr hörte und sah man auch wieder die ersten Kraniche auf Südkurs

MfG Frank


----------



## samorai (2. Okt. 2022)

Bei uns ist der Herbst noch goelden.


----------



## Chelmon1 (3. Okt. 2022)

Bei uns war die letzte Woche auch richtig Herbstlich. Dauerregen, über 100l/qm in Summe, grau in grau, abends früh dunkel und kühl. Die Fische lassen sich nicht mehr blicken. Der Teich ist mal richtig voll gelaufen.
Aber jetzt soll noch eine Woche mit schönem Wetter kommen. Für Mittwoch sind 21°C angekündigt. So lange es noch schön ist, lasse ich den Filter laufen.

Schönen Feiertag.


----------



## Opa Graskop (3. Okt. 2022)

Schöner Herbsttag heute.
Die Fischies sind langsam unterwegs,
fressen aber noch.
 
Alles ist so ruhig und friedlich am Teich.
Man kann in Ruhe seinen Gedanken nachhängen.
Prost und einen schönen Feiertag!


----------



## Knipser (3. Okt. 2022)

Hallo!
     
__ Spaltgriffel macht sich breit. 13:45 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Chelmon1 (3. Okt. 2022)

Nachtrag für heute Morgen.
aber der Tag war dann sonnig.


----------



## Knipser (4. Okt. 2022)

Hallo!
    Roter+Roser __ Spaltgriffel.
    __ Nelkenwurz blüht wieder.


 Lobelie will noch mal.

 Kanna versuchts auch nochmal bei dem Wetter. Ca 13:00 geschossen.
Willi


----------



## Knipser (7. Okt. 2022)

Hallo Blühfreunde!
So siehts heute bei mir am Teich aus.
  Tannenwedel zwischen den __ Binsen.

  __ Blutweiderich bereitet sich für die Aussaat vor.
    Kanna meint, noch kein Winter in Sicht.
  __ Nelkenwurz, kühle Nächte mag ich, aber kein Frost.
  __ Spaltgriffel, mal einen leichten Frost -2° stecke ich weg.
  Solange die Sonne noch warm scheint, gehe ich nicht in Winterruhe.
12:00 geschossen. Willi


----------



## PeBo (9. Okt. 2022)

So langsam wird es herbstlich, meine Teichtemperatur liegt morgens nur noch im einstelligen Bereich und es ziehen Nebelschwaden über den Teich.

Aber nachmittags ist es zur Zeit sonnig und schön. Die Teichrandbepflanzung zeigt in dieser Zeit einen vergänglichen Charme:
 

Der Teich ist klar, aber meine Fische liegen zumindest in den Vormittagsstunden bereits am Teichgrund ab:
 

 

Mein Rasen hat sich doch tatsächlich von der Trockenheit des Sommers erholt, da hatte ich mit mehr Lücken gerechnet. Auch meine Palme hat dieses Jahr wieder etwas an Größe zugelegt:
 

Das Schilfgras ist in diesem Jahr wegen der Trockenheit nicht ganz so hoch geworden, aber 250cm sind es an einer Stelle doch geworden.
 

So sehr mir das Ganze gefällt, werde ich innerhalb der nächsten zwei Wochen sicherlich meine Teichpflanzen abschneiden. Ich bin jetzt schon täglich damit beschäftigt, Laub aus dem Teich zu entfernen. Es wird Zeit für das Laubschutznetz.

Euch allen noch ein paar schöne Herbsttage.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Knipser (12. Okt. 2022)

Hallo!
    Kanna indica.
    __ Spaltgriffel ( rosa+rot ).
  Reste von Vergissmeinnicht.
  Trollblume hats heute noch mal geschafft.
  __ Nelkenwurz, eigentlich vermutet man sie doch mehr im Frühjahr.
Diese Reste fand ich heute noch an meinem Teich. 17:45 geschossen. Willi


----------



## RKurzhals (13. Okt. 2022)

Noch schnell zwei Fotos, bevors wieder anders aussieht ...


----------



## PeBo (15. Okt. 2022)

Heute habe ich den Teich bereits teilweise auf den Winter vorbereitet. Die Teichrandbepflanzung habe ich schon mal abgeschnitten, damit in der kommenden Woche das Laubschutznetz drüber kommen kann.

Ich habe ein kurzes Zeitraffervideo davon erstellt:





Das ganze hat circa eine Stunde gedauert ist aber hier in 30 Sekunden zu sehen.

Noch ein Hinweis zur Sicherheit - wenn man mit strombetriebenen Geräten am Teich hantiert, immer darauf achten dass der Fehlerstromschutzschalter korrekt funktioniert!

Gruß Peter


----------



## axel120470 (15. Okt. 2022)

PeBo schrieb:


> Noch ein Hinweis zur Sicherheit - wenn man mit strombetriebenen Geräten am Teich hantiert, immer darauf achten dass der Fehlerstromschutzschalter korrekt funktioniert!


Und? Hat er funktioniert?


----------



## PeBo (15. Okt. 2022)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Und? Hat er funktioniert?


Vor zwei Jahren ja, da hatte ich die Kupplung nicht hoch gebunden. Als ich dann von der Seite geschnitten hatte, hatte ich auf einmal keinen Strom mehr  

Gruß Peter


----------



## Biko (15. Okt. 2022)

PeBo schrieb:


> Ich habe ein kurzes Zeitraffervideo davon erstellt:


Schöne Kreisströmung hast du in deinem Teich. Wenn ich im Video auf die Wasseroberfläche schaue, wird mir ganz schwindelig!


----------



## PeBo (15. Okt. 2022)

Biko schrieb:


> Schöne Kreisströmung hast du in deinem Teich.


Und das, obwohl ich die Pumpenleistung bereits gedrosselt habe, und die extra Strömungspumpe aus war. Aber bei so einem Zeitraffer sieht halt alles schneller aus   

Gruß Peter


----------



## trampelkraut (16. Okt. 2022)

Schneidest du deine Gräser immer schon im Herbst?


----------



## PeBo (16. Okt. 2022)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Schneidest du deine Gräser immer schon im Herbst?


Ja Roland, ich habe dann erstens mehr Platz und bessere Möglichkeiten um mein Laubschutznetz zu montieren. Außerdem habe ich gemerkt, wenn ich später schneide, schon wieder neue Triebe abgeschnitten werden.

In den Anfangszeiten meines Teiches (ist schon circa 30 Jahre her) hatte ich immer gewartet bis sich eine begehbare Eisschicht auf dem Teich (damals hatte ich keine Fische) bildete, um dann mit einer Metall - Schneeschaufel die Pflanzen oberhalb der Eisschicht abzuscheren. Ja, damals war das noch möglich   

Gruß Peter


----------



## Biko (16. Okt. 2022)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Schneidest du deine Gräser immer schon im Herbst?


Mache ich übrigens auch... unter anderem, weil ich das ganze Gras und __ Schilf meinen Schafen im Herbst verfüttere.
Gäbe es deiner Meinung nach Nachteile daraus?



Der goldene Herbst gehört für mich zu den schönsten Zeiten im Jahr! Hier ein paar Impressionen einer entspannten Herbstfütterung am Teich.


----------



## PeBo (16. Okt. 2022)

Biko schrieb:


> Impressionen einer entspannten Herbstfütterung


Hallo Hans-Christian,
deine Koi gehen aber gut genährt in den Winter   

Gruß Peter


----------



## Biko (16. Okt. 2022)

PeBo schrieb:


> Hallo Hans-Christian,
> deine Koi gehen aber gut genährt in den Winter
> 
> Gruß Peter


Die haben auch den ganzen Sommer über brav gefuttert! 
Ganz nach dem GOT-Motto "winter is comming"


----------



## Goldkäferchen (16. Okt. 2022)

Wir haben wirklich den goldenen Oktober. Hier ein paar Bilder vom Teich und Umgebung.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## trampelkraut (16. Okt. 2022)

Biko schrieb:


> Mache ich übrigens auch... unter anderem, weil ich das ganze Gras und __ Schilf meinen Schafen im Herbst verfüttere.
> Gäbe es deiner Meinung nach Nachteile daraus?


Ich habe bis jetzt immer Mitte / Ende Februar geschnitten, ich meine es gab mal die Diskussion das die Wurzelballen sonst wegen der eindringenden Feuchte von innen heraus faulen würden.

Vielleicht kann ja Frank @Knoblauchkröte was dazu sagen.


----------



## troll20 (16. Okt. 2022)

@trampelkraut  , man sollte schon einige Zentimeter über dem Maximalen Wasserstand Abschneiden dann passt das meistens. Manche Pflanzen mögen jedoch das Schneiden von noch aktiven Pflanzenteilen überhaupt nicht. Ander wiederum mögen den Frost dann nicht. Also wie immer, nur die starken überleben


----------



## Bunzi (17. Okt. 2022)

Habe Heute am Teich meinen Kaffee geschlürft und versucht paar  bewegte Bilder einzufangen    Treiben im Gartenteich


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Okt. 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> @trampelkraut  , man sollte schon einige Zentimeter über dem Maximalen Wasserstand Abschneiden dann passt das meistens. Manche Pflanzen mögen jedoch das Schneiden von noch aktiven Pflanzenteilen überhaupt nicht. Ander wiederum mögen den Frost dann nicht. Also wie immer, nur die starken überleben


Ich meine keine Gräser die im Wasser stehen sondern die, die am Teichrand in der Erde wachsen.


----------



## axel120470 (17. Okt. 2022)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Ich meine keine Gräser die im Wasser stehen sondern die, die am Teichrand in der Erde wachsen.


Hallo Roland,
ich habe in meinem Garten ca. 20 Gräser. Und das schon seit etwa 13 Jahren. Entgegen jeder Gärtner Meinung schneide ich diese alle im Herbst ab. Ergebnis : jedes Jahr schöne Gräser.
Unsere Winter sind durchschnittlich, aber immer auch sehr nass. Den Gräsern hat das bisher nichts ausgemacht. Übrigens habe ich heute auch wieder alle abgeschnitten. 

VG Axel


----------



## axel120470 (20. Okt. 2022)

Am Dienstag war dann meine Koi-Tierärztin bei mir. Soweit alles ok. Keine __ Würmer, keine __ Parasiten. Alle wohlauf.
Mein kleiner Goshiki hat nen leichten „Schnupfen“ (etwas Schleim auf den Kiemen), was auch der Grund für sein schlechtes Fressverhalten sein könnte. Sie hat mir empfohlen 3 Kurzeit Salzbäder a 10Min zu machen, dann 7 Tage Pause und dann noch mal 3 Salzbäder. 
Hab heute das 2te Salzbad gemacht. Er schwamm mir fast von allein in den Kescher, als ob er sich auf das Salzbad freuen würde.
Hier mal der direkte Vergleich.
Mai 2023:
 
Und heute:
 
Er ist auch nur 2cm gewachsen . Ich hoffe das wird jetzt besser.

VG Axel


----------



## jolantha (21. Okt. 2022)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Er schwamm mir fast von allein in den Kescher, als ob er sich auf das Salzbad freuen würde.


Denn mal gute Besserung für den Kleinen


----------



## Opa Graskop (23. Okt. 2022)

Alles ruhig am Teich, Flora und Fauna bereiten sich auf
den Winter vor...
 

Ich dagegen bereite mich schon auf den nächsten Frühling vor.  
Hab mal schnell ein paar altersgerechte Hochbeete gebaut,
natürlich alles aus Upcicling-Material.


----------



## troll20 (23. Okt. 2022)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Hab mal schnell ein paar altersgerechte Hochbeete gebaut,


und das gleich mit Sat Anlage damit die Unterhaltung beim Gärtner nicht zu kurz kommt   


Opa Graskop schrieb:


> natürlich alles aus Upcicling-Material.


Ja natürlich Upcycling, was sonst. due guten Palette wären ja auch viel zu schade sie für das Pfandgeld zurück zu geben.
beim billigsten Kurs das Stück 9,00€, beim teuersten denn ich gerade kenne 69€.
Egal ob 90 oder 690€ jetzt haben sie nicht mehr so schwer zu schaffe und können sich in Ruhe ihre Rente bei dir verdienen.
Prost


----------



## Opa Graskop (23. Okt. 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Ja natürlich Upcycling, was sonst. due guten Palette wären ja auch viel zu schade sie für das Pfandgeld zurück zu geben.
> beim billigsten Kurs das Stück 9,00€, beim teuersten denn ich gerade kenne 69€.
> Egal ob 90 oder 690€ jetzt haben sie nicht mehr so schwer zu schaffe und können sich in Ruhe ihre Rente bei dir verdienen.


Schau mal da genauer hin, da iss nur eine Pfandpalette dabei, und die war in einem erbärmlichen Zustand.


----------



## troll20 (23. Okt. 2022)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Schau mal da genauer hin, da iss nur eine Pfandpalette dabei, und die war in einem erbärmlichen Zustand.


Erwischt


----------



## Europa (24. Okt. 2022)

Sieht toll aus !
Was hast du denn innen für ein Material benutzt?


----------



## Opa Graskop (24. Okt. 2022)

Europa schrieb:


> Sieht toll aus !
> Was hast du denn innen für ein Material benutzt?


Moin Tonja!
Das sind Einwegpaletten die oft von Firmen genutzt werden die größere Dinge an einmalige Kundschaft
verkaufen. Weil sie wissen, dass diese Kunden keine Austauschpalette vorrätig haben bzw die Palette nicht sofort leer räumen
können. Das Holz ist meist äußerst minderwertig. Um dem entgegen zu wirken habe ich das Holz abgeflammt.
Es gibt hier einen Fomi der schwört auf diese Methode des haltbar machens.
Ich war aber recht sparsam mit der Flamme um die Maserung hervor zu heben.
Von Innen hab ich das Konstrukt dann mit Teichfolie-Resten ausgekleidet und zum Schluss um die Beete alte Gehwegsteine gelegt.
Gruß
Silvio


----------



## Europa (24. Okt. 2022)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort! Ich war mit dem Foto nicht sicher ob es EPDM oder PVC Teichfolie ist.
Ich habe zur Zeit auch einige Einwegpaletten rumliegen (ziemlich massive Renovierungsarbeiten, freu mich schon auf das Ende) das wäre doch ein Grund, sie zu behalten 
Abflammen ist eine super Idee, die Japaner machen das doch auch und dadurch hält das Holz (fast) ewig. Bin gerade zu faul, nachzusehen wie das genau heißt.


----------



## Opa Graskop (24. Okt. 2022)

Europa schrieb:


> Abflammen ist eine super Idee, die Japaner machen das doch auch und dadurch hält das Holz (fast) ewig.


Oh, Oh, Oh. Gaaaaaaaaaaaanz dünnes Eis
Berliner machen das bestimmt schon viel länger und natürlich auch viel besser!


----------



## Turbo (24. Okt. 2022)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Oh, Oh, Oh. Gaaaaaaaaaaaanz dünnes Eis
> Berliner machen das bestimmt schon viel länger und natürlich auch viel besser!


----------



## Europa (25. Okt. 2022)

Ich habe schon vor zwei Wochen das Netz aufgebaut: ich habe nur Sonntags Zeit und Helfer. Letztes Jahr hatten wir es um den 21 Oktober aufgebaut, da war es schon etwas zu spät, eine schlechte Wetterperiode hatte mir da schon ordentlich Blätter in den Teich geweht.
Aber dieses Jahr ist es immer noch so warm dass die Bäume den Großteil ihrer Blätter noch haben. Ich bereue es jetzt natürlich, aber wie soll man das vorher wissen.
Ich finde Netze auch nicht soo toll aber da viele Äste direkt über dem Teich hängen (ca 2/3 des Teichs) und die Bäume wirklich direkt am Wasser stehen, ist es schon praktisch.
Für die Vögel stehen übrigens mehrere große flache Schalen beim Teich, die meisten Vögel baden da auch lieber als im Teich, die Unanehmlichkeiten müssten sich für sie in Grenzen halten.
Anbei ein Foto kurz nach dem aufstellen, und eins unterm Netz.


----------



## trampelkraut (26. Okt. 2022)

Gestern wollte ich wieder mal ein aktuelles Bild vom Teich machen, aber dann wurde ich abgelenkt.

 
.....also der Teich wäre dann etwas unterhalb des unteren Bildrand


----------



## Chelmon1 (27. Okt. 2022)

Hallo Teichfreunde,
hier mal ein paar herbstliche Bilder von meinem Teich.
Heute war der schönste Sonnenschein und wir hatten über 20°C.
Der Teichfilter ist außer Betrieb, gereinigt und im Winterquartier.
Die Pumpe bleibt im Teich in der Pumpenbox.

Das dritte Bild ist schon ein paar Tage alt.


----------



## jolantha (1. Nov. 2022)

Gefällt mir gut, Dein unaufgeräumter Teich 
Kannst Du bitte mal ein komplettes Bild von Deinem Riesenvogel machen ( Bild 2 )


----------



## Chelmon1 (1. Nov. 2022)

jolantha schrieb:


> Kannst Du bitte mal ein komplettes Bild von Deinem Riesenvogel machen ( Bild 2 )


 Hallo Anne,
das ist ein ganz normaler, billiger Plastikreiher. 
 
Nach vier Jahren hat er auch schon ein Bisschen Farbe verloren. Die Augen sind jetzt z.B. grau. Der versteckt sich gerne zwischen einem Mandarinenbäumchen und der Blaubeere im Topf.


----------



## jolantha (1. Nov. 2022)

Danke, dann war das wohl irgendwie eine optische Täuschung auf Deinem Bild.
Der sieht da so groß aus


----------



## PeBo (19. Nov. 2022)

Bei uns in Mittelhessen hat es den ersten Schnee gegeben.
Hier habe ich bis vor kurzem noch meinen Cappuccino am Teich getrunken:
 
Und hier die warmen Sonnenstrahlen genossen:
 

Der feuchte Schnee hat auch die eigentlich dünnen Schnüre zur Reiherabwehr dick eingehüllt und heruntergezogen:
 

Da es erst Mitte November ist, haben auch noch nicht alle Bäume ihr Laub verloren:
 

Die Palme habe sofort nach dem fotografieren von der Schneelast befreit:
 

Gruß Peter


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Nov. 2022)

Hi Peter,

40km weiter nördlich ist weniger Schnee  

MfG Frank


----------



## janfo (22. Nov. 2022)

Hier in Nordhessen kam am Wochenende ebenfalls Schnee runter, in der Nacht zu Sonntag waren es -9°C
der Teich ist halb zugefroren, nur in der Pflanzenfilterzone wo das Wasser stärker bewegt ist, ist es nicht zugefroren. 

  
Am Samstag noch nicht zugefroren

 
Sonntag 2/3 zugefroren

Habe mir jetzt mal ein Thermometer besorgt um die Wassertemperatur zu beobachten


----------



## samorai (25. Nov. 2022)

Irgendwie ist mir der Herbst zu ruhig, kein Sturm, kein gar nichts. 
Zu mindest wird gerade ein TWW durch geführt. 
Es geht jetzt in die zweite Woche wo der Teich aus ist und es ist jetzt schon langweilig. 
Wenn das Wetter mit spielt schneide ich die restlichen Pflanzen runter.


----------



## Knipser (26. Nov. 2022)

Hallo!
       Herbstarbeiten sind beendet. Ein schöner Sommer 2022 wars auch. Jetzt kann der Winter kommen. Willi


----------



## Biko (26. Nov. 2022)

Hallo Willi, was ist das noch grüne da auf deinen Bildern? __ Brunnenkresse? Kann nicht weit genug reinzoomen, um es zu erkennen. 
Bei mir ist die Brunnenkresse auch __ immergrün und wächst im Winter knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche weiter.

Beste Grüße! 
Hans-Christian


----------



## Knipser (27. Nov. 2022)

Servus Hans-Christian, ja es ist die unverwüstliche __ Brunnenkresse auf einer Schwimminsel - Lieblingssalat der Kois. Im Sommer bei der großen Hitze war sie mir vertrocknet, nach der großen Hitzewelle war sie sofort wieder grün durch selbst Aussaat. Ränder der Insel werden von den Kois kurz gehalten auch die durchwachsenden Wurzeln unter der Insel. Bestes Kraut für die Gesundhaltung des Teichwassers sie ist ein großer Nährstoff-Zehrer auch im Winter. Gruß Willi


----------



## Biko (27. Nov. 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Servus Hans-Christian, ja es ist die unverwüstliche __ Brunnenkresse auf einer Schwimminsel - Lieblingssalat der Kois. Im Sommer bei der großen Hitze war sie mir vertrocknet, nach der großen Hitzewelle war sie sofort wieder grün durch selbst Aussaat. Ränder der Insel werden von den Kois kurz gehalten auch die durchwachsenden Wurzeln unter der Insel. Bestes Kraut für die Gesundhaltung des Teichwassers sie ist ein großer Nährstoff-Zehrer auch im Winter. Gruß Willi


Ja Willi, sehe ich genau so. Nur dass meine Fische die Brunnenkresse nicht anrühren. Ich muss sie durch regelmäßigen und radikalen Rückschnitt auf maximal 5 Quadratmeter begrenzen. Den Pflanzenschnitt bekommen meine Schafe, die dieses Kraut lieben, als Snack.   

Jetzt im Winter lasse ich sie wachsen. Dabei bedeckt sie wie ein Teppich mehr und mehr Wasseroberfläche und verhindert zu starke Auskühlung des Teichs.

Beste Grüße! 
Hans-Christian


----------



## Knipser (27. Nov. 2022)

Biko schrieb:


> Ja Willi, sehe ich genau so. Nur dass meine Fische die __ Brunnenkresse nicht anrühren. Ich muss sie durch regelmäßigen und radikalen Rückschnitt auf maximal 5 Quadratmeter begrenzen. Den Pflanzenschnitt bekommen meine Schafe, die dieses Kraut lieben, als Snack.
> 
> Jetzt im Winter lasse ich sie wachsen. Dabei bedeckt sie wie ein Teppich mehr und mehr Wasseroberfläche und verhindert zu starke Auskühlung des Teichs.
> 
> ...


Hans-Christian, Hauptsache Du hast Abnehmer dafür, bestimmt gehts Deinem Teich und Schafen sehr gut dabei, da bin ich mir ganz sicher. Willi


----------



## Dierbecher (27. Nov. 2022)

Hallo Kollegen

Hier ein aktuelles Überwachungsbild meines Teiches
 

Allez zu! Links unter dem Netz ist der Bachlauf, rechts der Teich. Dabei habe ich vor zwei Wochen schon einmal die Blätter abgeräumt.
Dieses Jahr war auch ein Eichelnjahr. Eimerweise habe ich sie aus dem Teich gefischt. Viele mussten drin bleiben da unerreichbar und werden wohl im Frühjahr für gutes Algenwachstum sorgen. Naja, etwas Nährstoffe braucht mein Teich ja noch.
In ungefähr zwei Wochen werde ich dann wohl hin fahren um das Netz abzunehmen.

Ich muss zugeben dass dies doch mehr Arbeit macht als gedacht. Besonders an die Eichelplage hatte ich nicht gedacht.

Schönen Gruss

Claude


----------



## krallowa (28. Nov. 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Servus Hans-Christian, ja es ist die unverwüstliche __ Brunnenkresse auf einer Schwimminsel - Lieblingssalat der Kois. Im Sommer bei der großen Hitze war sie mir vertrocknet, nach der großen Hitzewelle war sie sofort wieder grün durch selbst Aussaat. Ränder der Insel werden von den Kois kurz gehalten auch die durchwachsenden Wurzeln unter der Insel. Bestes Kraut für die Gesundhaltung des Teichwassers sie ist ein großer Nährstoff-Zehrer auch im Winter. Gruß Willi


Moin,

werde mir auch mal so eine Salatbar für die Kois bauen, wie hast du deine aufgebaut, damit die Kois an die Wurzeln kommen?
Styropor fällt raus, ist das ne Kokosmatte oder was benutzt du?

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Knipser (28. Nov. 2022)

krallowa schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> werde mir auch mal so eine Salatbar für die Kois bauen, wie hast du deine aufgebaut, damit die Kois an die Wurzeln kommen?
> Styropor fällt raus, ist das ne Kokosmatte oder was benutzt du?
> ...


Hallo!
Es ist ein Kunststoff-Fasergeflecht, Du bekommst die in allen Größen, in rund eckig - meine ist eckig 160x120cm. Wurzeln der pflanzen gehen durch das Geflecht der Matte und können von den Kois von unten abgenagt werden. Willi


----------



## Biko (28. Nov. 2022)

krallowa schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> werde mir auch mal so eine Salatbar für die Kois bauen, wie hast du deine aufgebaut, damit die Kois an die Wurzeln kommen?
> Styropor fällt raus, ist das ne Kokosmatte oder was benutzt du?
> ...


Bei mir wächst die __ Brunnenkresse vom Rand aus über die gesamte Wasseroberfläche. Wenn man sie lässt, wuchert sie binnen eines Sommers  die gesamte Teichoberfläche zu. Dabei wachsen die Wurzeln frei in das Wasser - ohne Schwimminsel oder ähnliches. Die Pflanze kriecht/schwimmt also vom Ufer aus über die Wasseroberfläche.
Diese Fotos sind heute am 28.11. entstanden und man sieht, dass die Brunnenkresse auch im Winter weiter wächst.  Aktuell reicht sie schon etwa 1,5m weit in den Freiwasserbereich hinein, obwohl ich sie erst im Oktober radikal auf ca. 50cm zurückgeschnitten hatte.


----------



## Biko (28. Nov. 2022)

So wie @Knipser  Willi schon geschrieben hat, zehrt __ Brunnenkresse sehr stark Nährstoffe aus dem Teich und ist eine hervorragende zusätzliche biologische Wasseraufbearbeitung.


----------



## Knipser (5. Dez. 2022)

Hallo Winterfreunde! 
Nördliches Ruhrgebiet kann auch Winter, selten so früh aber er kann auch mal. Man staunt, was der Klimawandel alles kann.
      
Wahrscheinlich ein kleines kurzes Intermezzo. Willi


----------



## Knipser (15. Dez. 2022)

Hallo Winterfreunde!
    Nächte sind sehr sehr kalt  Filter ist winterfest verpackt + beheizt.

  Willi


----------



## Knipser (17. Dez. 2022)

Trotz Heizen nur 3,8° Teichwasser in 110cm Tiefe.            Irgendwie sieht es nach Wetterumschwung aus,
trotzdem sucht die Meute noch nach Fressbarem bei den Temperaturen. 10:45 geschossen. Willi


----------



## Digicat (17. Dez. 2022)

Servus Willi

Denke der Luftsprudler bewirkt das auskühlen des Teiches.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knipser (17. Dez. 2022)

Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Willi
> 
> Denke der Luftsprudler bewirkt das auskühlen des Teiches.
> 
> ...


Hallo Helmut, Du hast recht, ich werd ihn mal für 2 Tage abstellen - ist doch logisch. Willi


----------



## Knipser (19. Dez. 2022)

Hallo Reiherliebhaber!
     
Leider musste er heute leer ausgehen, weil noch eine Eisschicht unter der Wasseroberfläche herrscht. Der muss wohl großen Hunger haben - nicht nur bei mir ist Eis. 14:15 von meiner Kameraflinte zufällig geschossen. Willi


----------



## moritz_hauser (20. Dez. 2022)

Bei mir war 2022 sehr ereignisreich. Ich habe mir einige neu Fische gekauft. Und habe meinen Teich ausgebaut. Außerdem habe ich eine neue Teichpumpe gekauft, weil meine alte den Geist aufgegeben hat. Ich bin mit meinen Fischen und meinem Teich sehr glücklich. Und bin gespannt, was das nächste Jahr bietet.
Ich wünsche euch allen fröhliche Weihnachten und ein guten Rutsch.


----------



## Anja W. (28. Dez. 2022)

Guten Abend zusammen,

bei mir sieht es wirklich winterlich traurig aus. Wenn ich wüsste, dass keiner in dem Teich überwintert, würde ich gern die Seerosenblätter entfernen. Aber ich möchte niemanden in seiner Winterruhe stören.

 

Ich hoffe, die steinige Pfütze erholt sich wieder.
Da hat sich auch noch irgendwer am Rand ausgetobt und das ganze __ Moos in den Teich befördert.


----------



## Knipser (31. Dez. 2022)

Hallo!    April 2021
      Bestäuber am __ Blutweiderich 2021
Sommer 2021 stand dem Sommer 2022 in nichts nach. Hoffentlich wird der Sommer 2023 eben 
so schön und bisschen feuchter dürfte er schon sein, zumindest bei mir. Willi


----------



## Biko (31. Dez. 2022)

2022 habe ich somit verabschiedet. 
  

 
Und die Wünsche für 2023 auf den Weg geschickt. 





Euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2023!
Hans-Christian


----------

